# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  Kako smo popravili kvalitet JS i ostali trudni DVAPUT

## hanumica fata

drage cure,

dugujem vam svoju pricu vec dugo, predugo...

bila sam na ovom forumu cesto, sjetice me se neke cure, moja specijalnost (ili bolje receno opsesija) bili su kvalitet jajnih stanica, visok FSH, nizak AMH i slicne nevesele teme...

posto vidim da se u medjuvremenu desilo puno novog, evo da ukratko ponovim uvod u moju pricu:

MM i ja smo krenuli u pravljenje beba kada je meni bilo 35.
posto nije islo, odem ja kao pravi streber vec nakon 2-3 mjeseca kod doktora...
a sve u nadi da ce me doktor poslati kuci i reci, prvo pravite bebu godinu dana pa se tek onda javite...

srecom me je doktorka pregledala ozbiljno, uradila krv i hormone, i odmah je bilo jasno da imamo problem i da je dobro sto sam dosla...
nasli su visok FSH (tada oko 10, brzinski stigao do 15), nizak AMH (tada 0,7 a brzo pao do 0,4, sve se izdesavalo u roku od nekoliko mjeseci...)

da skratim, doktori su nam odmah predlozili da krenemo u postupke (u berlinu zivimo pa su neke stvari u logistickom smislu isle lakse)


sta da pricam kakva je to bila tuga, i kako neocekivano, znace oni koji su bili u slicnoj situaciji kako je to.

jos se sve desavalo u vrijeme spremanja svadbe,
jos uvijek vidim na fotografijama tu preveliku tugu iza svakog mog osmjeha brrrr ne zelim ni da se sjecam...

taman kad sam mislila ne moze se desiti nista gore nego dobiti etiketu 'low ovarian reserve' desi nam se sljedeci sok:
nadjeno da moj muz ima astenoterato, njegovi nalazi skacu iz mjeseca u mjesec gore-dole, uzas...

sta da pricam, naredne dvije godine prosle su nam kao u nekom bunilu...postupci od IUI do ICSI (koji nikada nista nisu donijeli), tempiranja odnosa, visenje po forumu, kao i kod mnogih koji ovo citaju...

ono sto je mene drzalo u cijeloj toj prici bila je neka moja paralelna borba koju sam vodila o svom trosku, *i ona se odnosila na popravljanje kvalita jajnih stanica...
*
ja sam po struci cell biologist, imala sam na poslu pristup svim medicinskim bibliotekama et...kako tikaju, disu, sta trebaju, ko su i sta...srecom je zadnjih godina izaslo bas dosta publikacija u medicinskim zurnalima na tu temu,
kako popravljati kvalitet JS i cijelog hardware-a oko njih: tube, jajnici, ENDOMETRIJUM (imunoloski issues su OGROMNI i mislim da ce tu tek narednih godina i decenija dosta toga da se shvati...)

DHEA definitivno popravlja ne samo kvalitet JS kod zena pred menopauzu, nego je puno puta vec vidjeno da dovodi do ovulacije jajnike koji su vec bili ugasnuli...popravlja kvalitet IVF embriona etc, u medjuvremenu stoje vec mnoge studije iz raznih zemalja i nije vise pitanje 'vjerovanja' i 'nevjerovanja'...
ima jos toga kao omega 3 (zapravo sta je vazno je ODNOS izmedju 3 i 6, a ne samo omega3!!), pa vitamin D, pa CoQ10 i cijeli energetski balans JS koji se sa godinama jako mijenja, ali srecom ne sasvim ireverzibilno...

ali da se vratim na temu:
ja sam svoj zivot tada promijenila jako,
odlucila da se borim za svaku preostalu stanicu, *pa ili one ili ja*
prehranu sam promijenila: izbacila secere, bijelo brasno i proizvode od njega, procesiranu hranu koliko je god bilo maximalno moguce. drugim rijecima - voce, povrce, mlijecni proizvodi, mesa puno (ali samo organsko, bez pilica kljukanih antibioticima i hormonima!!), znaci divljac, riba i ponekad govedje...sto manje procesovano, zapravo nije tesko jer nema gladovanja.

----------


## hanumica fata

sad vidim da malo zbrkano pisem, *evo jos jednom polako doze i sta sam uzimala:
*
prenatalni multivitamin (sa 800µg folne)
*DHEA* 75mg dnevno (50mg ujutro, 25mg uvece)
*CoQ10* (trebalo bi 600mg dnevno, kod mene je bilo oko 200mg jer takav je bio preparat)
*vitamin D* 2000 IU dnevno
*omega 3* (DHA i EPA 300mg kombinovano)

*izbacila secere,* tj.slatkise i pastu, produkte od bijelog brasna etc. *jela oragnsku hranu* totalno, 
*relaxirala se* koliko je bilo moguce (qigong)
*sve to neprekinuto* vise od pola godine vjerovatno i duze (u ljeto sam na moru malu pauzu pravila sa svim vitaminima, osim DHEA jer njeni efekti se brzo izgube).

----------


## hanumica fata

da skratim pricu, *nakon dvije i po godine pokusaja* smo ostali trudni,
imali divnu ugodnu trudnocu i divan prirodan porod 
prosli ispod duge
postali roditelji po prvi put. 

mislili smo da je to kraj svijeta i da veca sreca ne treba i nije moguca. 
ali meni vrag nije dao mira i u neko doba, *jos sam dojila bebu i ni menstruacija se nije vratila*, krenula sam ponovo sa dopingom sa svime sto sam nabrojala. mislila sam, ako slucajno jos nekada budemo isli na ICSI, da pokusam barem da JS napumpam i podignem kvalitet koliko mogu.
doktori su nas pregledali, i meni rekli da je AMH pao ispod nivoa detekcije. 

dobro nema veze, mislili smo, imamo ovo dijete i reproduktivna medicina nas vise ne zanima. 

samo nekoliko sedmica nakon ove posjete mene je napala neka cudna mucnina. ponovo trudna. 
ponovo super trudnoca, ponovo super porod, prosto mi je neprijatno to da napisem. 

eto...vec par godina nisam na forumu, ne stizem, odnijeli su me neki drugi vjetrovi. 
napravila sam web stranicu na tu temu, pokusavam svim curama koje tema interesuje da prenesem ono sto sam ja naucila birajuci sve publikacije na temu popravljanja kvaliteta JS. 

napisala sam i knjigu na tu temu, necu da stavljam link ovdje, koga interesuje neka trazi na amazon.com "The Smart Way to Get Pregnant", mislim da je na FREE download ovih dana. u svakom slucaju, ima kod mene na blogu hrpa informacija, a *nisam uzimala nista drugacije od ovoga sto sam vec gore nabrojala.
*
zelim vam sve najbolje i nadam se prije svega da ce ovaj dugi predugi post biti od neke koristi  :Heart:

----------


## Argente

hanumice, ne da će biti od koristi, nego će biti Biblija svima nama u poznim godinama  :lool: 
Ova vrsta alternative vjerujem da odgovara i najvećim skepticima (u koje se i sama ubrajam) - sigurna sam da će svi potrebiti pažljivo prostudirati tvoju knjigu i blog.
Hvala ti, i na javljanju i na dijeljenju svoje priče i saznanja.

----------


## špelkica

Hvala ti, odlična tema, i mene zanima nešto takvo, činjenica je da kad sam tako se hranila i opskrbila vitaminima endometrioza je mirovala. Ali me zanima gdje se može kupiti DHEA preparat kod nas i mislim da vitamin D ne možeš kupiti bez recepta jer kao to je za djecu. I ja sam uzimala visoke doze.

----------


## spodoba

*hanumica fata*, ovo su lijepe vijesti, cestitam ti na duploj sreci.  :Very Happy: 
da, sjecam te se kad sam pocela iscitavati postove u vezi kvalitete js, low respondera i sto se moze uciniti i pitala se kako je kod tebe zavrsilo. no lijepo, predivno!  :Smile:   :Smile: 
i ja sam se bacila u fajt s mojim jajnim stanicama..sto kazes, one ili ja.  :Laughing:  sada je nase malo cudo tri i pol mjeseca..rezim je bio slican tvom. i da nije uspjelo, ne bi si mogla predbacivati da nisam sve pokusala.
i nakon poroda sam nastavila s wheat grass i miskam laneno ulje i sir. vrlo je zdravo.

*spelkica*, vitamin D se moze uzeti barem ovdje u njemackoj slobodno u apoteci. a i otkad je hr u eu, probaj neke stvari naruciti preko interneta, bit ce i jeftinije.

----------


## spodoba

...dupli post

----------


## Mojca

Super tema, čestitam na upornosti i trudnoćama! 
 :Smile:  






> Hvala ti, odlična tema, i mene zanima nešto takvo, činjenica je da kad sam tako se hranila i opskrbila vitaminima endometrioza je mirovala. Ali me zanima gdje se može kupiti DHEA preparat kod nas i mislim da vitamin D ne možeš kupiti bez recepta jer kao to je za djecu. I ja sam uzimala visoke doze.


Vitamin D  u kapsulama imaš u svakoj ljekarni, od više proizvođača.

----------


## anddu

Je li druga trudnoća bila spontana?

----------


## ljube

Nije na odmet pripomenuti da se prije korištenja DHEA preparata obavezno provjeri vrijednost DHEA-S hormona.

----------


## s_iva

Fato, iskrene čestitke na tvom uspjehu, i na tvojoj upornosti!
Pročitat ću tvoj blog, i hvala ti što si svoje iskustvo podijelila sa nama. Nadam se da će nam biti korisno i uspješno (iako ne mogu zamisliti svoj život bez šećera, bijelog brašna te peciva i kolača od njega, čokolade  :scared:  )

----------


## Kadauna

obje su trudnoće u hanumice fate bile spontano zaćete. 
@hanumica fata - da samo znaš koliko sam te često spominjala ovih proteklih 1-2 godine, slala tvoj režim okolo i sama ga koristila (osim DHEA, on mi je na gornjoj granici, pa nisam uzimala)

Vitamin D sam vadila i imala manjak izraženi, pa sam uzimala: 

Vitamin D - 5000 IU (naručivala preko Ebaya UK)
Omega 3 - 1000 mg dnevno (naručeno preko Ebaya UK )
CoQ10 - uzimala 600 mg dnevno (kapsule od 300mg naručene preko Ebaya UK)

nisam uzimala DHEA i tako tri mjeseca, sve po ustvari nagovoru i uputama od naše hanumice. 

Nakon te terapije sam išla na visoku stimulaciju, primala 375 IU puregona  u početku, kasnije snizili na 300 IU puregona dnevno i dobili 14 j.s. u dobi od 38,5 godina i od toga 7 blastica (ne morula, nego sve blastice). Iz drugog FET-a od tih blastica sam i zatrudnila s tad već punih 39 godina. *Q10 - obavezno prestati uzimati nakon punkcije/transfera. 

*Prije tog ciklusa sam bila na estrogen priming protokolu. o tome više na 39+ kroz koji dan. 

Što je od svega bila ključno? Estrogen priming? 3 mjesečna terapija s vitaminom D, Q10 i omega 3 kapsulama u relativno visokim dozama, izrazito visoke doze puregona koje kod mene imaju smisla jer sam ranije unatoč visokom AMH-u i velikom broju antralaca očajno reagirala s 1-2-3 j.s. nakon full stimulacije, očito imam problem s FSH receptorima, ja ne znam što je u konačnici bilo ključno za dobivanje 14 j.s. i od toga su 12 j.s. bili uopće zreli za oplodnju, dakle od 12 j.s. smo dobili 7 blastica.........

----------


## Mali Mimi

hanumice fato ja se sjećam tvojih postova od ranije i čestitam na uspjehu i duplim srećicama, mene posebno zanima ova tvoja rečenica ako možeš malo više obrazložiti što si pod tim mislila- *ENDOMETRIJUM (imunoloski issues su OGROMNI i mislim da ce tu tek narednih godina i decenija dosta toga da se* *shvati...)* pošto imam endometriozu pa mislim da je naš problem bio vezan najviše uz endometrij i implantaciju, naime mi smo isto uspjeli ostvariti trudnoću i dobiti bebicu ali čisto da znam jeli uzimanje fragmina i dexamenthazona moglo pridonjeti toj trudnoći ili je pak stvar u j.s.

----------


## spodoba

Sto volim citati da nas ima kojima je ta shema uspjela  :Smile: )))
@ kadauna
Kod tebe je rezultat uspjesnog postupka svjetlosne godine bolji u odnosu na prosle..to nije slucajno..

----------


## hanumica fata

> obje su trudnoće u hanumice fate bile spontano zaćete. 
> @hanumica fata - da samo znaš koliko sam te često spominjala ovih proteklih 1-2 godine, slala tvoj režim okolo i sama ga koristila (osim DHEA, on mi je na gornjoj granici, pa nisam uzimala)
> 
> Vitamin D sam vadila i imala manjak izraženi, pa sam uzimala: 
> 
> Vitamin D - 5000 IU (naručivala preko Ebaya UK)
> Omega 3 - 1000 mg dnevno (naručeno preko Ebaya UK )
> CoQ10 - uzimala 600 mg dnevno (kapsule od 300mg naručene preko Ebaya UK)
> 
> ...



draga kadauna!!

da mi je neko pricao sinoc da ce me na mojoj temi neko tako obradovati, a da nema veze sa mnom, ne bih vjerovala!!
*cestitam i ovdje od srca!!*
kako fenomenalno  :Smile: ))))))))))))))))))))
drzim ti palceve i mislim na tebe, ah kako divna vijest!!  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## hanumica fata

> hanumice, ne da će biti od koristi, nego će biti Biblija svima nama u poznim godinama 
> Ova vrsta alternative vjerujem da odgovara i najvećim skepticima (u koje se i sama ubrajam) - sigurna sam da će svi potrebiti pažljivo prostudirati tvoju knjigu i blog.
> Hvala ti, i na javljanju i na dijeljenju svoje priče i saznanja.


hvala argenta na podrsci, 
kao sto vidis ja nisam marketer, meni prosto neprijatno kad imam nesto da kazem i bas mora da bude debeli razlog da me pokrene na pisanje.

vrlo vazno: cure drage, gledala sam maloprije na amazon.com, knjiga je stavljena na FREE!! evo ga link:
*znaci, danas, sutra i prekosutra samo*,
sve cete naci, doze, studije (neke su tek u 2013 objavljene), sve na kasicicu...

ono sto je vazno, nekoliko vodecih strucnjaka je procitalo manuskript prije objavljivanja, 
*tako da slobodno mozete bilo sta od referenci i bibliografije da pokazete svojim doktorima i razgovarate sa njima ako ste oko bilo cega nesigurni...
*ako vasi doktori ponekad prosetaju do neke vaznije konferencije, znace sigurno za dosta imena koja se u referencama pominju, narocito dio oko DHEA, CoQ10 etc.

p.s. zao mi je sto je na engleskom sve, ali nadam se da cete se snaci, trudila sam se jednostavno pisem, i zadnja editorka koja je gledala je samo u stvari na tome i radila, da pojednostavi pisanje...

p.p.s. ne treba vam e-reader za citanje, moze i sa PC, na amazon je sve to em free em ide stvarno klik-klik lako.
*
i javite mi komentare!!* je li ima nesto da stvarno nije jasno, ima li nesto da je pregrubo receno ili vec nekako ne pase?!?

----------


## hanumica fata

> Hvala ti, odlična tema, i mene zanima nešto takvo, činjenica je da kad sam tako se hranila i opskrbila vitaminima endometrioza je mirovala. Ali me zanima *gdje se može kupiti DHEA preparat kod nas* i mislim da vitamin D ne možeš kupiti bez recepta jer kao to je za djecu. I ja sam uzimala visoke doze.


to ce ti bolje reci cure koje tu zive, 
Dhea u svakom slucaju nije problem da se nabavi, 
gledaj samo da nije neki divlji proizvodjac, 
*i da nije yam korijen koji reklamiraju*, 
treba da bude bioidenticna sa Dhea koji je u tijelu a ne biljni extrakt koji jos mora u jednu konverziju prije koristenja

----------


## hanumica fata

[QUOTE=spodoba;2553835]*hanumica fata*, ovo su lijepe vijesti, cestitam ti na duploj sreci.  :Very Happy: 
da, sjecam te se kad sam pocela iscitavati postove u vezi kvalitete js, low respondera i sto se moze uciniti i pitala se kako je kod tebe zavrsilo. no lijepo, predivno!  :Smile:   :Smile: 
i ja sam se bacila u fajt s mojim jajnim stanicama..sto kazes, one ili ja.  :Laughing:  sada je nase malo cudo tri i pol mjeseca..rezim je bio slican tvom. i da nije uspjelo, ne bi si mogla predbacivati da nisam sve pokusala....
QUOTE]

da da znam tacno osjecaj...
cestitam ti, divno je cuti tako lijepe vijesti  :Smile: )))

----------


## hanumica fata

> hanumice fato ja se sjećam tvojih postova od ranije i čestitam na uspjehu i duplim srećicama, mene posebno zanima ova tvoja rečenica ako možeš malo više obrazložiti što si pod tim mislila- *ENDOMETRIJUM (imunoloski issues su OGROMNI i mislim da ce tu tek narednih godina i decenija dosta toga da se* *shvati...)* pošto imam endometriozu pa mislim da je naš problem bio vezan najviše uz endometrij i implantaciju, naime mi smo isto uspjeli ostvariti trudnoću i dobiti bebicu ali čisto da znam jeli uzimanje fragmina i dexamenthazona moglo pridonjeti toj trudnoći ili je pak stvar u j.s.


 draga mimi, 

ja ne umijem da sa sigurnoscu odgovorim na tvoje pitanje, i ne znam ni da li bi iko to mogao da kaze.

stvarno tesko reci u tim procesima vezanim za perikoncepciju (znaci, sve sto se desava neposredno prije oplodnje - endometrijum, satelitske celije koje prate jaje koje ovulira, ma sto faktora je tu umijesano) sta je najvaznije
vjerovatno je od osobe do osobe razlicito 
a mozda i od ciklusa do ciklusa kod jedne te iste zene...

ali ono sto je fakat, kvalitet jajne stanice KAO I KVALITET ENDOMETRIJUMA ne smiju pasti ispod jedne odredjene granice da bi implantacija uspjela...
a svi ti dodatni faktori koje mi jos ubacujemo - dexamethason, akupunktura na dan transfera, aspirini...njihove uloge ako uopste postoje su najvjerovatnije marginalne u odnosu na kvalitet JS i endo
zato zene prije svega na tome treba da rade
cak i mladje cure a o nama starim kokama na ovom forumu da ne pricam

----------


## ina33

Cestitam i pozdravljam  :Smile: !!, Na temu mislim isto ko i prije al neka razlicitosti  :Smile: !

----------


## hanumica fata

> Cestitam i pozdravljam !!, Na temu mislim isto ko i prije al neka razlicitosti !


ina, nice to see you!!
draga nema sta da se misli, 
neke stvari kao DHEA su npr. u desetinama studija vec provjerene uzduz i poprijeko...
naravno da je sve u zivotu stvar statistike i neke srece, 
ali da moze ishranom i suplementima DONEKLE da se utice na kvalitet jajnih stanica 
kao i hardvera unaokolo (endometrijum prije svega) ne stoji pod znakom pitanja...

meni je TOLIKO krivo ponekad sto neke stvari nisam znala prije deset godina.
nadam se da se dio gorcine nije prelio u textove, ne znam

radovace me svaki tvoj komentar, nadam se da ces baciti oko

----------


## hanumica fata

*e da cure ovo je vrlo vazno:*

neko gore je pomenuo da DHEA treba da se kontrolise ko je duze uzima.
narocito ko mjesecima ili duze ne pravi pauzu, i naravno ko ima neku bolest ili osjeti smetnje bilo koje vrste. 

ono sta je najbolje da se prati je *testosteron.* evo ga copy-paste iz maila od moje prepiske sa covjekom koji je direktor vodece institucije za assisted reproduction u torontu i ciji je tim prvi krenuo da radi sa DHEA prije 15-ak godina.

because we can never be sure what the potency of the product patients are using, if they are not using one of our known sources, *we monitor patients with total testosterone levels.*  Our goal is to maintain total testosterone at *normal young adult levels* … greater than *30 ng/dL* (*between 1 and 2  nmol per ml*).  

znaci, da testosteron ne prelazi nivoe koje ima u mladih zena (ali da nije ni puno ispod)

----------


## ina33

Hanuma moja, nemam ti sto pametno komentirat osim onoga sto su mi rekli u mb-u i nasi a to jeda je to zasad nedokazano. Ti si, kako ja to vidim, imala srece jer nije amh presuda,  moj je super pa sta ce mi. On govori samo o kolicini, ne nuzni kvaliteti. Jednom nakon iznesene trudnoce upala si u onaj implantacijski window of opportunity pa se lakse ulovilo, i jasam ga iskusila al s losim embrijima. Strucno ti ne mogu parirati ali iako si cell biologist meni je tu ipak autoritet mariborcanin koji niti dex ne savjetuje jer je nedokazano. Nadam se da te nisam rastuzila ili povrijedila, to je samo moje misljenje. Sigurna sam da ce tvoja knjiga od mpo pacijenat naici na dobru recepciju, a vrijeme ce pokazati je li to stvarN pomak u ivf-u...jer, zapravo, nakon icsija se nisu puno makli. Sve najbolje inadam se date nisam naljutila i da se moze rec i ovakav komentar. Uzivaj u svojoj djeci!

----------


## spodoba

U citavoj mpo dzungli je suludo se drzati misljenja jednog doktora. Dok jedni pljuju po suplementima, drugi ih cak izricito preporucuju.
Zaboravila sam kako se zove ona mpo klinika u usa..oni malte ne po defaultu preporucavaju melatonin, inositol i coencym q10..i dhea ako se ne varam kod low responderica..cisto kao primjer.

----------


## krojachica

Ma činjenica je da većina infertility klinika vani propisuje nešto ili više toga što su navele hanumica,spodoba,kaduna. Najčešće DHEA, melatonin ili low dose naltrexone+ suplemente. 
I činjenica je da redovito imaju bolje rezultate nego domaće klinike, te da je zabilježeno i više spontanih trudnoća ukoliko
su navedeni lijekovi + suplementi korišteni.

Nitko ne kaže da dr. u Mariboru ili dr. Luči ili dr. Rad. kod nas, nisu vrhunski stručnjaci ali oni jednostavno ne smiju propisati lijek za liječenje neplodnosti koji nije odobren za liječenje neplodnosti u HR, a njegovi kolege u USA, Španjolskoj, GB, Irskoj itd. to mogu.
I šta da nam naš MPO-ovac u državnoj bolnici uopće kaže kad on ženu 42+ ne smije niti primiti, a vani je većina istraživanja upravo usmjerena na skupinu 42+/visoki fsh/nizak amh. Ili šta će naš MPO-ovac sa saznanjima da se na pr. endometrioza može obuzdati prehranom i/ili nekim lijekovima za autoimune bolesti.     

Gore navedeni lijekovi su eksperimentalni u liječenju neplodnosti jer još nije provedeno dovoljno studija, i vjerojatno će prestati biti ekperimentalni kao što je to prestala biti Femara, Metformin i sl. samo će za nas u HR još do toga proći godine i godine.

----------


## Snekica

Hanumice draga moja! Lijepo te čitati ovdje, pogotovo s ovim predivnim vjestima! Čestitam! 

Činjenica je da smo, bar što se suplemenata tiče, prepušteni sami sebi, internetu, forumu, sestrama po dijagnozi..., umjesto da se neki liječnici malo potrude i pomognu u "otkrivanju" onog najbolje za npr. PCOS, endometriozu, low resp. i daju ti bar neki mali naputak šta i kako umjesto ispraznih izgovora kako nam to uopće ne treba i da se bez veze krcamo _tamo nekim vitaminima_...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## hanumica fata

> Hanuma moja, nemam ti sto pametno komentirat osim onoga sto su mi rekli u mb-u i nasi a to jeda je to zasad nedokazano. ..Sve najbolje inadam se date nisam naljutila i da se moze rec i ovakav komentar. Uzivaj u svojoj djeci!


ina ja se tako radujem tvojim komentarima, ti si jedna od najstrucnijih cura na forumu
i imas tako neki divan ljudski nacin da kazes stvari vjeruj mi sigurno mnogima govorim iz srca kad to kazem...

ja bih tako zeljela i bila srecna kad bih mogla malo optimizma, tj.otvorenosti da prenesem na tebe, 
ne zbog jajnih stanica nego sto mislim da bi islo uz tebe.

research na poboljsanju kvaliteta JS, embrija (implantacije takodje, sve sto ulazi u taj periconception period) je NOV totalno, 
bukvalno nekoliko godina 
to je normala stvar u nauci i medicini da TRAJE dok svi promijene svoje navike i usude se nesto novo da probaju...

plesea pogledaj u reference u mojoj knjizi!
ja stalno ponavljam curama, pravo zlato lezi bas u referencama i bibliografiji, 
tu su DESETINE (a jos sam kratila i uzimala samo literaturu iz high impact zurnala!) originalnih publikacija iz zadnjih par godina koje se bave bas time, "nedokazano" naprosto nije rijec da se koristi...

naucnici draga vise u to ne sumnjaju, trenutno su "samo" doktori nevjerni tome...
ali znas kakvi su oni...
rijetko odu na konferencije, 
kad odu spopadnu ih farmaceutske kuce sa promocijama, vecerama i poklonima (ej zamisli na BAHAMIMA se ove godine odrzava jedan od najvecih kongresa za reproduktivnu medicinu)
a STO JE NAJVAZNIJE
onda se vrate kuci, u svoju praxu gdje stvari funkcionisu i ako oni ne talasaju sa novim stvarima...
a sad cu jos nesto da kazem

----------


## hanumica fata

jos nesto da kazem, 
molim da me se ne shvati pogresno niposto, 
jer doktori koji se bave pravljenjem beba uglavnom jesu sveci i altruisti i svaka im cast.

ali cure, NIJE BAS PRVI INTERES REPRODUKTIVACA da se bavi time kako da vi popravite kvalitet jajnih stanica i JA IH RAZUMIJEM.

zasto bi i bio??

sta ima jedan doktor od toga hocete li vi imati jednu JC manje ili vise na punkciji, ili hocete li mozda i slucajno jos da zatrudnite u krevetu usput??

nije da VAM ON TO NE ZELI kao covjek, ali razumijem i njihovu inerciju u mijenjanju neke prakse i rutine u ordinaciji...

----------


## hanumica fata

doktor se bavi prije svega time da poboljsa rutine koje se odnose na njegovu kliniku
zamrzavanje zadnjih godina PLAMTI od ulaganja i istrazivanja, 

ali tu lezi lova, radi industrija proizvodi skupe naprave, kreiraju se nova radna mjesta, ipak treba biti realan, 

samo mama rodjena ti moze da preporuci CoQ10 da pojacas jer hrana dolazi iz staklenika i niko ne jede zivotinjske organe i slicnu bio hranu, 
mozda malo grubo govorim ali svako usmjerava paznju na ono sto je za njegovu licnu buducnost vazno

----------


## Mali Mimi

hanuma hvala na odgovoru i mislim da si upravu i ti si to sve istražila zato što je to bilo prvenstveno tebi u interesu ne mislim da je to nešto loše nego tko zna da nisi imala problema dali bi se toga uhvatila, i tako isto i  MPO dr. prvenstveno gledaju svoj interes i neće kopati i rovati kao i mi za mrvu neke nade kako poboljšati ovo ili ono, nego kad se neko istraživanje napravi i pokaže da je to i to zaista vrijedno uzimati i ima smisla e onda će to i primjeniti eto ja mislim da tako stvari kod nas funkcioniraju.
I bilo bi dobro kad bi se to i napravilo kroz nekih par godina

----------


## ina33

> U citavoj mpo dzungli je suludo se drzati misljenja jednog doktora. Dok jedni pljuju po suplementima, drugi ih cak izricito preporucuju.
> Zaboravila sam kako se zove ona mpo klinika u usa..oni malte ne po defaultu preporucavaju melatonin, inositol i coencym q10..i dhea ako se ne varam kod low responderica..cisto kao primjer.


Bojim se da ta klinika to radi samo zbog good feel/optimizma pacijenata, slično kao akupunktura i ostalo... a da je i ono što oni nude kao jedinu stvarnu alternativu za poboljšavanje kvalitete js - donacija. Samo što je nekima u nekim fazama neprihvatljiva. To su, npr., iskustva iz klinike u koju je išla moja frendica, zaboravila točno koja država, išla je relativno nedavno.

Sretno, cure, kad se dokaže bit ću optimistična, a ovako... ovako ja to gledam kao neku utjehu za onoga kome je bitno.

Također, veći je skok postići prvu trudnoću, druga se zareda često. 

Nitko nam ne može reći, ko što se izrazila jedna forumašica, koliko je još dobrih stanica "na dnu kace" i kako će koga zahvatiti, po meni, sreća.

Ljudi imaju dvojaku potrebu - neki (možda i većina) u nekoj fazi moraju imati dojam da djeluju (tako sam i ja, imam postova na temu NK stanice, imunologija itd.), a neki, možda i manjina, u nekoj fazi da prihvate činjenicu da na sto toga upotrebljivog konkretnog praktičnog odgovora koji bi se danas primijenio u labu - jednostavno nema.

Sretno svima!

----------


## spodoba

Goog feel  mude ili ne...moj broj antralaca je kontinuirano rastao, a i rezulati u labu su bivali bolji..tj stopa fertilizacije  :Smile:

----------


## lavko

Hanuma, prviput te čitam, ovo mi zvuči too good to be true, no moram priznati da sam i ja ostvarila napredak promijenivši neke životne navike. Inače imam PCOS - visoke androgene, itd. Prošle godine sam odlučila prijeći na LCHF prehranu, počela uzimati Omegu 3, vitamin D i Inositol, pijem još metformin i evo prije nekoliko dana sam saznala da sam trudna.
Dakle, 3 godine ništa, pa onda trudnoća! 
Trudnoća je rizična i dalje, ali idemo korak po korak. 

Što si ti pila u trudnoći od suplemenata? Ja sam nastavila s Omegom 3, za vitamin D moram još odvagnuti, Inositol sam prestala. Znaš li možda za još neke suplemente?

----------


## jo1974

Ma ovo mi je dalo vjetar u leđa nego možete mi pomoći sa preporukama,sinoć sam pretražila e-bay ima sve što ste naveli kolićinski i po cjenama pristupaćni ali nikako se nemogu odlućiti od kojeg proizvođaća uzeti preparate od kojeg ste vi narućivali,barem napišite ime proizvođaća za navedene suplemente,hvala vam curke.

----------


## ina33

[QUOTE=Mali Mimi;2554917]neće kopati i rovati kao i mi za mrvu neke nade kako poboljšati ovo ili ono, nego kad se neko istraživanje napravi i pokaže da je to i to zaista vrijedno uzimati i ima smisla e onda će to i primjeniti /QUOTE]

Zapravo je to ono sto ja mislim. Moja frendica koja je isla u ameriku pila je sve pripravke, dheas je bio na listi. Ishod isti. Tako da je za mene to u dimeni nekadasnje fame oko nk stanica, koju sam i sam pomogla tkati. Za koje desteljece ce se vidjet ima li u tome substance beyond undividualnih uspjeha. Ne savjetujem nikome nista, ja sam s reprodukcijom zavrsila, ovo je samo komentar nekadasnjeg igraca. Sretno svima, cure!

----------


## ina33

A propos dheasa koliko kuzim to je farmaceutski proizvod pa ipak jos netko, osim mame, ima interesa dokazat mu uspjesnost i ima para za istrazivanja
.. Tako da bojazan da ce ga mpo bransa presitit, ajmo rec, nije takva opasnost, ubacit se se farma..
I industrija suplemenata cvate i moguce zaposljava i vise od mpo industrije.

----------


## spodoba

> Ma ovo mi je dalo vjetar u leđa nego možete mi pomoći sa preporukama,sinoć sam pretražila e-bay ima sve što ste naveli kolićinski i po cjenama pristupaćni ali nikako se nemogu odlućiti od kojeg proizvođaća uzeti preparate od kojeg ste vi narućivali,barem napišite ime proizvođaća za navedene suplemente,hvala vam curke.


Coenzym q10 sam uzimala preko engleskog ebay-a..imas ga u kapsulama od 200mg..
marka - puritan's pride

dhea sam uzimala od BIOVEA..isto preko neta.

----------


## jo1974

Hvala spodoba ,pretraživala sam iherb i došla do zakljućka da su cijene najpristupačnije tamo zaliha za 3 mjeseca došla bi me oko 500kn,trenutno imaju velike akcije od 40%  pa se isplati,isti proizvođaći a razlike u cjenama su velike.

----------


## Snekica

Slažem se da doktoru nije to interesantno, iako ima onih koji će ti ipak nešto savjetovati, NE prepisati, ali dati savjet - da. Ti su rijetki, ali ima ih. Ostali se povode industijom i vlastitim benificijama s farmac. kućama.
p.s. za koji dan krećem s tvojim 'protokolom'  :Smile:

----------


## jo1974

Evo ja sam sklepala naruđbu ali ipak želim čuti vaše mišljenje dali sam dobro odabrala:
http://www.iherb.com/Natrol-Omega-3-...8&sr=null&ic=1
http://www.iherb.com/Natrol-DHEA-25-...8&sr=null&ic=2

http://www.iherb.com/Solgar-Prenatal...8&sr=null&ic=3
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CoQ-10-Q-10-...item4d07f899bf


p.s. ako sam nešto krivo napravila a nisam smjela što se tiće objavljivanja posta admini neka brišu.

----------


## Kadauna

> Evo ja sam sklepala naruđbu ali ipak želim čuti vaše mišljenje dali sam dobro odabrala:
> http://www.iherb.com/Natrol-Omega-3-...8&sr=null&ic=1
> http://www.iherb.com/Natrol-DHEA-25-...8&sr=null&ic=2
> 
> http://www.iherb.com/Solgar-Prenatal...8&sr=null&ic=3
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CoQ-10-Q-10-...item4d07f899bf
> 
> 
> p.s. ako sam nešto krivo napravila a nisam smjela što se tiće objavljivanja posta admini neka brišu.


Jo, nema ti ovdje bojim se tko uopće išta reći detaljnije vezano za bilo kojeg proizvođača tih suplemenata, kupi jednostavno i kreni, nema pametnijeg prijedloga osim da prije uzimanja 

Jedino, ja ovdje ne vidim Vitamin D!? vidim na drugom mjestu neke multivitaminske kapsule ali nema Vitamina D u visokoj dozi!? Vidim Q10, omega 3, DHEA i te multivitaminčeke, ne vidim vitamim D. 

Naruči i kupi i obavezno provjeri DHEA-s prije uzimanja pripravka DHEA da ne bi napravila štete

----------


## jo1974

Da Kadauna  vitamin D sam naručila onaj isti ko što si ti naručila,u ponedeljak idem vaditi vitamin D i dhea  mooja ginekologica se slaže sovim i isto kaže samo naprijed

----------


## sissy75

evo i ja čekam svoju pošiljku i baš sam išla provrtit nalaze da vidim koliki mi je bio DHEA i tek sad vidim da je prilično nizak 2,9 a ref,vrijednosti su od 1.8-9.8 i nikad ga moj mpo nije komentirao a nikad u 4 postupka nisam došla do 8st.embrija nego 6,4,2st

----------


## Argente

S obzirom na to da se androgeni prirodno snižavaju nakon 30., zapravo sve mi (osim PCOSovki) možemo očekivati da nam je oniži, vjerojatno ti zato nitko ništa nije rekao...meni je npr. testosteron sa 35 već bio ispod referentnih vrijednosti, a dr nije ni trepnuo...

----------


## Konfuzija

*Jo*, što se tiče Q10, mi smo uzimali ubiquinol s iherba, navodno snažniji od ubiquinona:
http://articles.mercola.com/sites/ar...eing-sold.aspx
Mislim da je bio Doctor's Best od 100 mg, pila sam ga dvaput dnevno:
http://www.iherb.com/search?sug=ubiq...ubi&rank=2#p=1

----------


## Zizu

pozdrav cure...citam ovu pricu i dirnula me jer sam i ja slucaj koji je nakon dvije laparoskopije u 10 godina, endometrioze , hormonalne terapije i iza mene su godine pokusaja da ostanem trudna. na kraju sam se spremala na umjetnu u 5 mjesecu prosle godine...ali sam odgadjala datum i doktor me zvao stalno da je vrijeme, jer da godine idu (36).
odlucila pokusati promijeniti prehranu...otisla kod svoje lijecnice i ona mi savjetovala sto da radim...ukratko, savjet je bio zalijeciti crijeva
a za to sam pila rizol ulje, probiotike i riblje ulje, i jos korijen make
izbacila sve secere, od ugljikohidrata samo povrce i eventualno ako bi se zazeljela zitarica, proso ili amarath...bez glutena su
rekoh, idem pokusati
dogodilo se to da sam u sijecnju lani ostala trudna..i evo bebolino spava sad dok ja tipkam <3 <3
nevjerojatno..koja sreca
a mislila sam da nema sanse jer i nisu bile velike..to mi je lijecnik rekao nedavno, sad kad imam bebicu, da je stanje bilo tesko ali da me nije htio obeshrabrivati

uglavnom, nesto je presudilo, spoj svega, sto vec
ovaj korijen make je cak on preporucivao svojim pacijenticama jer jako djeluje na plodnost
svima sretno i da dodjete do svog bebolina na bilo koji nacin

----------


## jo1974

> *Jo*, što se tiče Q10, mi smo uzimali ubiquinol s iherba, navodno snažniji od ubiquinona:
> http://articles.mercola.com/sites/ar...eing-sold.aspx
> Mislim da je bio Doctor's Best od 100 mg, pila sam ga dvaput dnevno:
> http://www.iherb.com/search?sug=ubiq...ubi&rank=2#p=1



jer sad ovo valja ili ne,gledala sam onaj best doctor ali je rasprodan i nema ga trenutno mislimna onaj od 600mg.pošto ovu naruđbu dijelim popola sa frendicom sljedeći cog10 narućit čemo kvalitetniji.
u nedelju narućila vitamin d preko e-bay danas je stigo,a iz i-herb bi sve trebalo doći do srijede.

----------


## Konfuzija

*Jo*, ma valja... ajd znaj što je istina a što propaganda, ja ne znam što mi je na kraju pomoglo (a uzimala sve s hanumičinog popisa), ali mislim da je to bila tek promjena supresije (i doktora). Jer mi je od zadnje ture dodataka do postupka prošlo par mjeseci, pa se efekt sigurno izgubio. Ali probao bi čovjek nojevo govno da mu kažu da će djelovati.

----------


## sissy75

> S obzirom na to da se androgeni prirodno snižavaju nakon 30., zapravo sve mi (osim PCOSovki) možemo očekivati da nam je oniži, vjerojatno ti zato nitko ništa nije rekao...meni je npr. testosteron sa 35 već bio ispod referentnih vrijednosti, a dr nije ni trepnuo...


računam da je ipak zbog nečeg loša kvaliteta js možda ni mm-ov spermić koji ju je oplodio nije bio u sjajnom stanju ali to me pitanje vječno morilo zašto mi je najbolji embrij bio tek 6st pa sad vrijedi probat pa ako ne upali ni tako pokušat čemo s konfuzijinim nojevim govnom  :Smile:  psiha igra veliku ulogu pa ako si uvjeren da radiš nešto korisno ( ne s nojevim govancem naravno) onda why not
testosteron mi je od prije mjesec dana 2 a kad prelistam starije nalaze uvijek je tu negdi,nikad preko

----------


## Jelena

hanumice, samo da te nabrzinu pozdravim i čestitam!!!  :Klap:

----------


## lavko

Što bi ja dala za vaše testosterone!

----------


## EvaMONA

ovo mi zvuči jako logično i pozitivno . super da si to podjelila sa svima  :Smile:

----------


## Moe

Slučajno ili ne i ja sam ostala trudna nakon uzimanja DHEA-S-a. 
Uz to sam još na svoju ruku uzimala čistu matičnu mliječ. 
A suprug Betaimune.

----------


## jo1974

prenatalni multivitamin (sa 800µg folne)
*DHEA 75mg dnevno (50mg ujutro, 25mg uvece)
CoQ10 (trebalo bi 600mg dnevno, kod mene je bilo oko 200mg jer takav je bio preparat)
vitamin D 2000 IU dnevno
omega 3 (DHA i EPA 300mg kombinovano)


kojim redosljedom i u koje doba dana mogu piti ove vitamine i suplemente.*

----------


## sissy75

draga jo ja vec zamisljam saku punu suplemanata za dorucak haha samo da stignu vise  :Smile: 

Sent from my move 2 using Tapashit 2

----------


## boogie woogie

Super tema, hvala Hanumico!
Imam i ja pricu, kaze meni moja draga Kadauna da uzimam sve to, ja naravno proslijedjujem mudrost dalje i opa- prekjucer me nazove frendica sa uzasnim inace rezultatima, svi hormoni u nekom disbalansu, low responder, 38 godina….. da je prirodno zatrudnila! I veli mi- uzimali smo ono sto si nam rekla! 
Dakle, ja bi dodala- za muske jos *tribestan*! To je neki bugarski booster testosterona, i dobila sam tip od frendice ciji je muz sportas uzimao, s teskom terato, azospermijom cak.
Onda, ja sam proslo ljeto bila kod osteopata (to nije kiroprakticar, nesto slicno) i rekao mi je da sam iskrivljena na jednu stranu i da mi je jajnik prignijecen. Nakon toga sam u tretmanu dobila 12 j.st., a ciklus prije toga samo 5!

E sad, Kadauna, nizam uzimala nikakve preparate za kvalitetu, jer mi je muz govorio da ne vjeruje on u woodoo, al sad ce bome jesti sve moguce tablete, sve sam narucila, stize mi za koji tjedan, i nema sanse da vise prepustam stvar "prirodi". 

Ono sto mi je malo previse je ta doza koju ste napisale, npr. na mom preparatu za koenzim q10 pise 45 mg, i 1x dnevno, a sad treba 600mg? Toga bi me ipak bilo malo strah…. otkud vam takve brojke? Ne smije se ni vitamina previse uzimat, ipak….

----------


## boogie woogie

e da, i cure nemojte se svadjat  :Wink:  jel dokazano il nije.
ako je meni sansa da zatrudnim prirodno 5-10% (uskoro punim 37 godinica), pa ako mi suplementi dignu tu sansu samo 1-2 %, to je porast od 20% i ja ga objerucke prihvacam!!  :Smile:

----------


## sissy75

ja sam uzela coq10 od 400mg pa nek me skupljaju zlicicom ako treba  :Smile:  

Sent from my move 2 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Inesz

Hanumica Fata,
nakon koliko postupaka ste ostvarili prvu trudnoću?

----------


## spodoba

> Ono sto mi je malo previse je ta doza koju ste napisale, npr. na mom preparatu za koenzim q10 pise 45 mg, i 1x dnevno, a sad treba 600mg? Toga bi me ipak bilo malo strah…. otkud vam takve brojke? Ne smije se ni vitamina previse uzimat, ipak….


njemci npr. dosta trtare s kolicinom Q10. po njima je maksimalna preporucena kolicina tu negdje oko 40-50mg.
americki repromedicinari preporucuju cak 800mg conecima dnevno i misljenja su da nema opasnosti od te kolicine.
znam da sam naisla na studije koje kolicine coencyma su ucintkovite kod ovih ili onih bolesti. tako ta ove kolicine od 45mg mozes objesit macku o rep  :Smile:  tj. nisam bas uvjerena da je dovoljno za revitaliziranje krzljavih jajnika.

----------


## boogie woogie

da da, u pravu si, vidim sad da je limit nekih 1200 mg /dan :D
bit ce saka pilula svako jutro!  :Klap:

----------


## hanumica fata

> Hanumica Fata,
> nakon koliko postupaka ste ostvarili prvu trudnoću?



kadauna, hvala na poruci!
izvinite cure sto nisam pratila temu, 
imali smo goste, prehlade, drndam se sa administracijom svoje web stranice oh  :Shock: 

da odgovorim prvo na pitanje:
mi smo trudnocu jurili 2,5 godine. 
za to vrijeme imali smo 3-4 IUI (ne sjecam se vise, znam da su osim prve sve bili stimulirane da bi vidjeli kako najbolje moji jajnici odgovaraju) pa smo onda isli na IVF. tu smo imali samo dvije stanice (ali obje su se oplodile i obje dale embrione koji se nazalost nisu implantirali, ali samo da pomenem da sam vec tada uzimala sve supplemente). onda smo krenuli u drugi ICSI, i tu ostanemo trudni a medikamenti u frizideru nikada neiskoristeni. umjesto na punkciju JS, otisli smo na prvi ultrazvuk i vidjeli  :Heart:  to je bas onako bio najdramatican momenat  :Zaljubljen: 

kod drugog djeteta, taman smo krenuli da se mentalno pripremamo na postupak
uradili nalaze i AMH vise nije bio detektabilan nazalost
jos sam dojila i ni menstruacija se nije vratila
i tu ispadne pozitivan test prirodno, jos uvijek mi je tesko to da vjerujem, ali evo ih trce pored mene

----------


## hanumica fata

jos da kazem, cure moja knjiga o popravljanju kvaliteta JS bice ponovo na FREE download negdje februar 17-18, 
stavicu i ovdje na forum ali samo da znate koga interesuje neki detalj

----------


## hanumica fata

i jos nesto bih rado da kazem, 
malo je filozofski i ne znam da li ce da me razumije i ko, 
bilo bi mi drago ako ina33 jos ovo cita, ali mozda je vec stara tema...

sada ce suludo da zvuci sta cu da kazem, i mozda nece svako da skonta, 
ali mene neko da pita, reci majke ti, mislis li ti stvarno da zene bez vitamina ne mogu normalno da zatrudne, 
ja bih rekla, ne mislim nikako, sta ce zdravoj zeni vitamini...

pa kako sad to?!
uzimala sam vitamine, ostala sam trudna dvaput protiv svake vjerovatnoce, napisala sam **enu knjigu o tome?!
stvar je u tome sto ja mislim da je nas civilizacijski generalni problem u tome
sto smo poremetili neki geneticki, metabolicki, primarni blueprint po kojem nas je priroda pravila milionima godina
jos dok nismo bili ni sisari, a kamoli majmuni, a kamoli ljudi...

drustva su presla na agrarni oblik zivljenja prije 10 000 godina (otprilike, kako gdje)
promijenila se totalno hrana koju jedemo
zadominirale zitarice
meso je od zivotinja koje se takodje hrane zitaricama
nije nasa biohemija za to napravljena...

kontate sta mislim??

----------


## boogie woogie

Kontamo te Hanuma  :Wink: 
a evo i jos necega, osim promjene prehrane koja nam je "nova" ni jabuka nije ona jabuka koju su nase bake jele
http://www.scientificamerican.com/ar...utrition-loss/

A Kushi Institute analysis of nutrient data from 1975 to 1997 found that average calcium levels in 12 fresh vegetables dropped 27 percent; iron levels 37 percent; vitamin A levels 21 percent, and vitamin C levels 30 percent. A similar study of British nutrient data from 1930 to 1980, published in the British Food Journal,found that in 20 vegetables the average calcium content had declined 19 percent; iron 22 percent; and potassium 14 percent. Yet another study concluded that one would have to eat eight oranges today to derive the same amount of Vitamin A as our grandparents would have gotten from one.

----------


## hanumica fata

hocu da kazem, mi smo po defaultu vec rodjenjem u jednom hematoloskom profilu koji ima otklon od kontinuuma u kojem se desila nasa ukupna evolucija...
sa industrijalizacijom, stvari su podivljale totalno...
toxini, nevidjen surplus hrane, civilizacijske bolesti rasturaju sva zapadna drustva...

eto tu mislim da vitamini pronalaze svoje mjesto...nekoj zeni iz plemena vjerovatno ne bi trebala extra folna kiselina da joj sredi ovulaciju i produzi lutealnu fazu, 
ali nama, eto, treba...

ima i gomila publikacija na ovu temu, 
nemam sada vremena da ih kopiram sa moje stranice, 
ja sam pala u nesvijest kad sam citala 13 uporednih studija koje analiziraju krvne slike od ljudi iz traditional societies (kako kung npr, ovi preostali hunter-gatherer jos po africi etc), i nalaze da oni redovno imaju druge vrijednosti gvozdja i puno puno mikroelemenata koji mi u krvi nemamo...
ali oni jedu divlje zivotinje, 
divlje biljke, 
naravno nacin zivota koji mi ne mozemo ni da zamislimo dobro a kamoli da bismo se jedan dan snasli u svemu tome...

----------


## hanumica fata

evo studije o gospodi divljacima mali primjer

http://www.cnpp.usda...Hahn-178DOC.pdf

http://ajcn.nutritio.../2/229.abstract

----------


## theorema

Tema je interesantna, nešto od toga sam i proucavala, vec sam mislila naručiti mix navedenog + neki antioksidansi i sl.. prije 6 mjeseci ali sam odustala,  sad cu objasniti zašto pa mi recite vase misljenje..
Skupo je uzimati u ljekarni, a bojim se naručiti na iherbu jer sam gledala reportažu o krivotvorenju lijekova, tj preko neta prodaju lijekove pune teskih metala i sl. Krivotvorine..sto mislite je li iherb pouzdan?

----------


## Inesz

Hanumica,

prošli ste nekoliko inseminacija i jedan ivf, a obje trudnoće dogodile su se spontano. bila sam uvjerena da ste iza sebe imali puno dužu i kompliciraniju anamnezu liječenja neplodnosti.

Theorema,
lijekovi iz ljekarne prolaze potrebne kontole, naručivati internetom ipak predstavlja rizik, što od krivotvorenja, što od toga da ne zadovoljavaju sve propisane sandarde kvalitete.

----------


## jo1974

Ja nikome nevjerujem a posebno onima iz ljekarne i kod njih se zna svašta naći,ako krenem gledati koje otrove unosim u sebi mogla bih odmah od susjedne pekarne i početi od bjeloga kruha pa nadalje.

----------


## ina33

[QUOTE=hanumica fata;2566464]i jos nesto bih rado da kazem, 
malo je filozofski i ne znam da li ce da me razumije i ko, 
bilo bi mi drago ako ina33 jos ovo cita [QUOTE=hanumica fata;2566464]

Joj, hanumo, imam i ja znanstvenicu u obitelji, koja se uključila jednim dijelom u debunkingom modernih mitova stila - vitamini-toksini-buy muy book instead of "read my peer reviewd article in scientific magazine" itd.

Imaju jedan poster, koji sve te moderne fallacies lista, ne mogu ga attachirat, ne znam kako, meni je genijalan. Dok sam čitala ove topice, svih ovih godina, puno toga sam se sjetila. Ne kažem da namjere nisu dobre, ali, jedna od njih je - the plural of anecdotes (zatrudnila ja u 43, a ja u 45-toj, koristila to i to) nije data, i ima ih još. Data je ovo što je iskopala Inesz. Ne kažem da se ne smijemo nadati, ali da i u nadi trebamo ostati racionalni.

Jedan od njih je i oprez kad neko priča o toksinima i preparatima protiv toksina - you're liver is doing it just fine.

Jedan od njih je i oprez na hostility to criticism, drugi je ne vjerujte autoritetima, slika je dr. Oza itd.

Meni je ful zgodan.

Možda je taj poster gugljiv, zove se "The red flags of quackqery" - uz hajlajt "be safe - be sceptical".

----------


## ina33

I jedan od opreza je "helps your body" do this or that citat uz debunking činjenicu da to najvjerojatnije ne radi ništa.

----------


## ina33

Odlučila sam prepisati cijeli poster, koliko sam skužila, ovo nije topic di se stav ne bi smio kritizirati. Na eng . je , na žalost, a neplodnost je, zbog manjka znanstvenih odgovora kako funkcionira, a potrebe da je sve rješivo, pa razočarenja ako medicinski nije, jedno od idealnih područja za pseudoznanost.


„Sci-ence.org presents 
'The red flags of quackery v 2.0'
If you come upon a treatment or product that seems too good to be true, consult this handy guide for finding pseudoscience, scams and quack medicine. Rember, it only takes one match to be considered suspect!
Be safe, and be skeptical!

Testimonials – tu je slika „manurea“, da ne pišem nepristojne riječi
'So and so said it worked'. You can stack manure up to the sky, but its' still a pile of crap. Anecdotes – the plural of 'anecdote' is not 'data'.

'Helps your body…' – tu je slika bubrega koji namiguje.
'Heal itself', or 'remove toxins' in orther words: 'Doesn't do anything' because your body does it just fine on its own. Also see 'Boosts the immune system' and 'balances so and so'.

Celebrity Doctor – tu je slika dr. Oza
An appeal to an authority, rather than the evidence. Being a doctor, teacher or Nobel prize winner doesn't mean anything if there is no evidence to support a claim.

4) Ancient Wisdom – tu je slika Ying/Yang simbola, uz natpis „magical thinking“
Just because it's old, it doesn't mean it's right. The belief that demons are the cause of disease has been around longer than germ theory, but that does not make it correct.

Secret Conspiracy – tu je neka slika neke piramide i piše „Hyperactive Agency Detection Device“
There is a world-wide plot to hide the truth. But it's Okay, I looked on Google and unrevelled the hell out of it.

Buy My Book – slika knjige s dolarskim znakom
For when they can't say 'Read my peer-reviewed journal article'.

Burzyinski – slika valjda tog Burzyinskog
Patients pay thousands to be part of his shady 'clinical trials'. Doesn't publish results. Also see 'Hostile to Criticism'.

Miracle Cure-All – slika Panacee
See aso: too good to be true, 'quick and easy' and 'holistic' .

'Doctor' – slika prekriženog ljekarničkog znaka
Be wary of treatments offered by a practicioner who is not licensed physician or registered nurse. Chiropractors, naturopaths and acupuncturists are doctors the same way that I'm a Jedi Knight.

'Natural' – slika otrovnog bršljana
Also see: Organic. Not everything that is natural is heathy. Arsenic and sharks are natural too. – tu je slika na kojoj piše „poison ivy“ i „rub me on your genitals“.

'Quantum' – slika nekog lika iz možda Big Bang Theory serije
If somebody says that you can have a direct effect on quantum physics, it's probably Chopra.

'Toxins' – slika lubanje uz natpis „Really?“
Also see: chemicals. Imaginary substances invoked to sell a product. The liver removes any real toxis from your body just fine.

'Energy' – slika Papa štrumpfa?
See: Negative ions, reiki, chi, etc. Energy is a measurement of work capability, not an undetectable magic cloud.

'Magnets' – slika nekog lika s magnetnim poljima po glavi
Simple magnetic fields cannot affect your health. ICP fallacy: Just because you don't know how it works, doesn't mean it's magic. Reserach, friends.

'Hostility to Criticism' – slika nekog lika, ne znam tko je
Help, help, I'm being oppressed! British Chiropractic Association. Highly defensive of disproven positions, often resorting to litigation.

Western Medicine' – slika bijelog dredloks mladića
There is no 'eastern' and 'western' medicine. There's 'medicine' and then there's 'stuff that has not been proven to work'. Otherwise known as the 'Minchin Declaration'.“

----------


## Inesz

Naslov teme "Kako smo popravili kvalitetu jajnih stanice i ostali trudni DVAPUT?" 

Naslov tako obećavajući mnogim curama koje još nemaju djece, ali na žalost imaju po 5, 10 ili više mpo postupaka iza sebe.

Hanumica Fata ima dvoje djece spontano začete,  anamneza liječenja neplodnosti činila je 3 ili 4 inseminacije i jedan stimulirani postupak.

Kad bi DHEAS, koenzim Q, viatamini, minerali i ine supstance bile put koji vodi rađanju djece kod neplodnih parova, neplodnost zasigurno ne bi bila jedan od najvećih zdravstvenih problema suvremenog svijeta.

Od svih nadanja, najviše bola nose lažne nade.

 :Sad:

----------


## ina33

> Naslov teme "Kako smo popravili kvalitetu jajnih stanice i ostali trudni DVAPUT?" 
> 
> Naslov tako obećavajući mnogim curama koje još nemaju djece, ali na žalost imaju po 5, 10 ili više mpo postupaka iza sebe.
> 
> Hanumica Fata ima dvoje djece spontano začete, anamneza liječenja neplodnosti činila je 3 ili 4 inseminacije i jedan stimulirani postupak.
> 
> Kad bi DHEAS, koenzim Q, viatamini, minerali i ine supstance bile put koji vodi rađanju djece kod neplodnih parova, neplodnost zasigurno ne bi bila jedan od najvećih zdravstvenih problema suvremenog svijeta.
> 
> Od svih nadanja, najviše bola nose lažne nade.


Potpis! Skeptična sam jer potpada pod više kriterija gore navednih, od too good to be true, pa do conspiracy (doktorima nije u interesu itd.), pa read my book itd. Lijepeći ovo, nastojim biti i pomoć hanumi, barem ja to tako gledam, da kritički pogleda na svoju knjigu. Svakom je njegovo iskustvo najteže, ali jedan IVF nije neka anamneza. Ja znanstvenica nisam, ali ovo mi daje neke alate da ne budem bespomoćna - peer review itd.

----------


## ina33

Isto mislim i za topic od spodobe i od mojce...  sve su to neki testimoniali... nema tu znanstvene potkove, ako kome služi za nadu, super, ali... nije to tako jednostavno.

----------


## spodoba

> Isto mislim i za topic od spodobe i od mojce...  sve su to neki testimoniali... nema tu znanstvene potkove, ako kome služi za nadu, super, ali... nije to tako jednostavno.


ja mislim da na ovom forumu ima dosta topica na kojima se raspravljalo o tome da li se kvaliteta js moze popraviti ili ne. steta sto hanumica kao i mojca nije smislila ovu temu u smislu iznosenja iskustva - pa tko vjeruje u to ili ne.
naravno, i nadalje ostaje na forumasicama da li ce se odvaziti probati nesto od onoga sto su hanumica ili netko drugi uzimali i probati ili ne.
ne znam zaista zasto ovakva tema ne moze biti i ostati takva da netko iznese svoj iskustvo i zasto se mora gusiti u moru 'spam' postova u kojima se pokusava dokazati suprotno. 
predlazem da zapocnete jos jednu temu o neucintkoviosti suplemenata i ostalih (po tvom misljenju) ćiribu ćiriba stvari, ali ne gusite ovu guseci je, tako se u moru off postova gube vrijedne informacije.
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/16832-k...u-jaja%C5%A1ca
mislim da je ova tema vise smisljena kao diskusija o ucintkovitosti.

da ostanem on,  :Razz:  moja reprodukcijska slika se kroz sve sto sam uzimala popravila. počevši od toga da nisam više imala uranjene ovulacije, počevši od činjenice da sam 2010 imala svega 3-5 antralaca, da bi prosječni broj bio čak i 10-12..itd. i dan danas uzimam whatgrass i sir s lanenim uljem i osjetim da su neke stvari drugacije..itd.
ja nisam prosla 'samo' inseminacije i prirodna pokušavanja, ja iza sebe imam osam IVF/ICSI pokušaja i pun kufer svačega.

----------


## ina33

Zato jer je hanuma,.koliko kuzim, znanstvenica, i trazila je i iskreno misljenje i 'izazov', a ne samo podrsku? Jer nije 'hostile to challenge'? Na ' hostile to challenge' teme uvjerenja ja se ne javljam jer tamo nemam sto doprinijeti.

----------


## ina33

A ko je imao koliko ivf-ova je takodjer dijelom i anegdotalno, al kad vec (otvoreno i slobodno, a ne samo pro) pricamo poznati su mi i moderni postupci u americi sa svim boostom svega zivoga od dheasa pa neko vrijeme i serotonina, ivf maratonci i corak. Na zalost, nisam uvjerena da su stvari tako jednostavne i popravljive, a bojim se ni znanstvena ni lijecnicka zajednica. Takodjer, vecina nas tu je zapravo subfertilna ne infertilna, sto upravo dolazi do izrazaja kod ovih pozitivnih prica koje cine onu manju stranu te statistike. A popravljanje reproduktivnog statusa nije, po meni, info nego dojam. Ja onda migu reci da se meni popravilo nakon sto sam stala s ivf-ovima, sve je urednije. Sve su to neke faze u zivotu zene, nije nula i jedan i iznenadjenja sporadicna su moguca al neumoljiva statistika je tu i ona je podatak a ne anegdota.

----------


## spodoba

da..steta sto je trazila izazov. jer ako sam dobro sve pokopcala, ona je htjela svoje iskustvo podijeliti i tako pomoci drugima. tko je voljan, naravno. zato je dobila i zasebnu temu uz blagoslov modova. mada ovo sto je podijelila s nama spada pod onu temu od mojce ili pak onu koja vec postoji nekoliko godina.
zaista steta.

----------


## Mojca

> ja mislim da na ovom forumu ima dosta topica na kojima se raspravljalo o tome da li se kvaliteta js moze popraviti ili ne. steta sto hanumica kao i mojca nije smislila ovu temu u smislu iznosenja iskustva - pa tko vjeruje u to ili ne.
> naravno, i nadalje ostaje na forumasicama da li ce se odvaziti probati nesto od onoga sto su hanumica ili netko drugi uzimali i probati ili ne.
> ne znam zaista zasto ovakva tema ne moze biti i ostati takva da netko iznese svoj iskustvo i zasto se mora gusiti u moru 'spam' postova u kojima se pokusava dokazati suprotno. 
> predlazem da zapocnete jos jednu temu o neucintkoviosti suplemenata i ostalih (po tvom misljenju) ćiribu ćiriba stvari, ali ne gusite ovu guseci je, tako se u moru off postova gube vrijedne informacije.
> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/16832-k...u-jaja%C5%A1ca
> mislim da je ova tema vise smisljena kao diskusija o ucintkovitosti.
> 
> da ostanem on,  moja reprodukcijska slika se kroz sve sto sam uzimala popravila. počevši od toga da nisam više imala uranjene ovulacije, počevši od činjenice da sam 2010 imala svega 3-5 antralaca, da bi prosječni broj bio čak i 10-12..itd. i dan danas uzimam whatgrass i sir s lanenim uljem i osjetim da su neke stvari drugacije..itd.
> ja nisam prosla 'samo' inseminacije i prirodna pokušavanja, ja iza sebe imam osam IVF/ICSI pokušaja i pun kufer svačega.



Sinoć prije spavanja pročitala sam nove postove na ovom topicu... baš sam nekako tužna zaspala... jer ina (čije mišljenje vezano za da tako kažem potvrđeno znanstvenu stranu ove priče izuzetno cijenim) uvijek ima potrebu svakom malo drugačijem loncu biti poklopac.. i to nekoliko puta. 
I baš s ovim mislima sam se probudila...
Prvo , tu je spodoba sa svojom pričom... i kaduanima priča je na prvoj strani... one imaju malo bogatiju anamnezu od hanumice koja nije gubila vrijeme... 
A drugo... da, zašto ne otvorite topic koji će se zvati kontra alternative? I sve pet. Tko hoće nek čita.

----------


## ljube

Mojca, ovaj osvrt od Inesz i ine33 po meni nije kontra alternative nego realno sagledavnje problematike, jer sama suplementacija dodacima prehrani vitaminima, koenzimom Q10, omegom-3 i nije neka alternativa. Svi smo mi u nekoj fazi dodavali kroz suplemente neke supstance u organizam, da li potrebno ili nepotrebno, u konačnici je nebitno, ali ono što ponovno treba naglasiti da teške anamneze; tu ne brojim manje od 5-6 full stimulacija s optimalnim brojem dobivenih stanica (plus pripadajući FET-ovi) i ispod ukupno 15-tak transferiranih embrija koji prema morfološkim kriterijima spadaju u kategoriju "kvalitetni" embriji, a bez ostvarene ili iznesene trudnoće; uglavnom uz sve moguće suplementacije na žalost i dalje ostaju teške anamneze.

----------


## ina33

Mojca, ja imam potrebu ostati na strani realnosti i cinjenica jer smatram da je to najveci benefit ovoj populaciji. Ako ti to iscitavas kao poklapanje drugacijih to je tvoja percepcija. Ja tu oopce nisam u registru emoocija zao mi je, drago mi je, nego na strani dokazanih cinjenica. I to imam potrebu jer sam i sa mislila da su nk stanice vazne itd i jer mi je doslo oslobadjajuce i otreznjavajuce susret s istinom.. Da budem sasvim izravna, dok hanuma nema peer citat svoje knjige za mene to nije to. Pa ko tuzan ko sretan bio.

----------


## ina33

Takodjer mogu i ja reci kako me rastuzuje da su ljudi iracionalni u lijecenju ako cemo potezat emocije  ali ni to nije argument.

----------


## ina33

> A drugo... da, zašto ne otvorite topic koji će se zvati kontra alternative? I sve pet. Tko hoće nek čita.


A zašto vi pak ne otvorite topic "za alternativu" pa tamo sistematizirate sve te postove? Isto takvo pitanje bi mogla postaviti. Ovaj topic je krenuo, koliko ja vidim, kao znanstveni. Znanost dozvoljava suprostavljanje mišljenja i izazove. Ako ne dozvoljava - nije znanost. Ja jesam protiv alternative, ako ona nema dokaza, osim emocija i individualnih priča - to mi nisu dokazi.

Ja sam u ovih 10 godina čitanja ovog PDF-a, a mislim da sam najduže tu, s najviše postova, u stavu oko neplodnosti prošla puni krug. Prepoznajem potrebu za Sv. Graalom. Raznorazni su se pojavljivali - od NK stanica (to sam i ja uzdizala), imunologije, i sto toga. I ja sam iščitavala knjigu, i razne moje maratonke, povećajte plodnost prirodnim putem, pila svašta, muž je pio svašta. 

Po meni, šutjeti na nedokazane hvalospjeve raznih preparata je negirati iskustva (VEĆINE) žena kojima dheas nije učinio ništa osim im akne ostavio, kojima bioastini, NK stanice i sto toga, što se već ciklički javilo, a što je populacija 39+ marljivo iščitavala i koristila, nije učinilo ništa.

----------


## jo1974

Meni nije jasno čemu sad sva ova prepucavanja,ja sam na pragu svoje 40 sa 4 prirodne trudnoće + 1 ivf nažalost nisam još postala mama,kod mene i md relativno sve ok ali nešto ipak neštima,s moje strane uradila sam sve do čega sam došla kao i mnogi ovdje isto tako probat ču i ovaj koktel nevidim u tome da če mi naškoditi doduše nisam još nikako koristila nikakve suplemente niti vitamine pa idemo i to probati,još uvijek dobro reagiram u kratkom protokolu u prosjek je 5js s godinama njihova kvaliteta je smanjena pa sad od idiopata smo došli do nekvalitete i mogući razlog nezaćeča,svjesna sam  da če nekome pomoći ovo ili ono a nekome neće i to uzimam u obzir,neoslanjam se 100% na alternativu ali vrijedi probati nada je velika ku.... ali ona je sve što imam za sada.I još nešto ništa nije dokazano i istraženo i nikada neće biti u cijelosti ,sva istraživanja se rade na mali broj ljudi tako da sve što nas okružuje što nam pomaže je to da je nekome u nekom trenutku nekome nešto pomoglo neki određeni lijek ili alternativni pristup svako reagira drugaćije i svi se mi razlikujemo,možemo bolovati od iste bolesti  a pristup ljećenje da bude potpuno drugačije baš zbog toga da svako neragira isto na lijek,neželim se pametariti ali volim pročitati ljepe priće i kako si je neko pomogo ponekad nam to malo da vjetra u leđa digne nas pa makar na tren jest da je bolno kad se prizemljimo ali svi mi imamo um i razum svijest i svjesni smo da na kraju puta možemo ipak ostati sami bez djece a može biti i obrnuto,priželjkujem ovo drugo ne samo sebi nego svakoj rodici i ženi.

----------


## njanja1

Slucajno sam naisla na ovu temu i posto sam preko mob nisam sve postove ni procitala! Ja sam zivi primjer kako se to sve isplati,4 ivf (ovaj zadnji 5-ti je druga prica) sa jendnom maximalno dvije js izvadjene,kvaliteta uzas, uvijek treci dan vracane! Tri mjeseca sam pila DHEA,fortil forte,maca korjen,Q10,vitamin D jela sir sa lanenim sjemenkam, ovaj zadnji 5 -ti su izvadili 7, oplodilo se 5,vracene su 5 -ti dan jedna blastozysta vec podjeljena i jedna morula,nazalosz nije uspjelo jer smo prerano otkrili nisku razinu progesterona! Ja sljedeci pokusaj planiram za svibanj,uz ovo sve sto sam koristila za popravak kvalitete js uzela sam mönchpfefe tablete i ginko tablete! 
Spodobo hvala ti do neba za sve tvoje savjete i sto si mi dala vjeru da jos nije kasno

----------


## boogie woogie

*Ina33* je u pravu, nista nije dokazano. Plus ove urotnicke teorije su malo naporne. No, faza 3 klinickih ispitivanja za uvodjenje lijeka na trziste kosta oko 200 miliona eura, tako da takve dokaze nikad necemo imati. (Mozda jedino da crkva da novac i plati :D, u nadi da nitko vise nece ici na IVF  :Wink:  )  Ako bi se neka grupica bavila uzorkom od xxx ljudi i proucavala "kvalitete" jajnih stanica, pa to publicirala, opet je toliko variabli prisutno, i nisam sigurna da embriolozi i stanicni biolozi uopce znaju sta je dobra kvaliteta, a sta nije. Znamo svi da od svakakvih jadnih embrija moze nastat zdrava bebica, tako da..... ja sam kemicar i meni je biologija bauk jer je toliko komplexna.
A isto ovo reverzibilno popravljanje kvalitete j.stanica, hmmm, a mozda! mozda nas repair system zbilja ih moze popravit ako mu damo vise coenzyma Q10, ili hormona, i ako jedemo bolje....mozda! nije tako glupa ideja u svakom slucaju. Zato cure, vi koje imate vec djecu, mozda bi bilo solidarnije da nama ostalima koji se borimo svakodnevno za trudnocu i vlastito dijete ipak ne ubijate nadu. kako bi moji necaci rekli- fakat nije fora. Vi imate djecu i lako je nama govoriti- budite realne jer necete sve zatrudnit! Mislim, ipak.... malo empatije za nas koje imamo sansu, ali nas do realizacije dijeli nada koja ulijeva snagu za jos nekoliko pokusaja.
peace!  :Cool:

----------


## boogie woogie

i btw *ina33* jel imas jos informacija o nus pojavama tih suplemenata? Mislim, ja svakako necu piti tolike kolicine, to mi je ipak malo opasno.

----------


## Konfuzija

Po meni je ok da se na jednom mjestu iznose različita iskustva jer tek kroz argumentaciju i kontra-argumentaciju možemo doći do nekog uravnoteženog mišljenja koje bi bilo najbliže istini. 
Činjenica je da je prodaja suplemenata big business, činjenica je da njihova učinkovitost nije dovoljno potkrepljena. Isto tako je činjenica da su nekima pomogli, a nekima (među kojima sam i ja) - nisu. Ali nije mi žao što sam probala i ne smatram to bačenim novcem i vremenom. 
Kao što je boogie rekla i svi to znamo, puno toga u MPO-u je još uvijek nepoznanica... Ako postoji bilo kakva šansa za uspjeh, treba ju iskoristiti. Ali naravno ostati s obje noge na zemlji, često se kontrolirati i ako vidiš da taj pristup ne vodi nikuda, priznati sebi da je to bio pogrešan smjer i krenuti dalje.

Boogie, 4 mjeseca sam pila konjske doze i nije mi bilo ništa. Inače sam dobrog zdravlja, ne znam je li tko imao negativnih posljedica? 
Jedino znam da se muškarcima ne preporučuje DHEA ako imaju bilo kakvih problema s prostatom.

----------


## ina33

> i btw *ina33* jel imas jos informacija o nus pojavama tih suplemenata? Mislim, ja svakako necu piti tolike kolicine, to mi je ipak malo opasno.


Ne, meni su akne bile dovoljan turn-off od toga da to ne pijem, kao i mlake reakcije četri moja ginića koje sam za to pitala, kao i iskustvo ženske koja je prošla IVF u mislim Clevelandu i pila svašta od toga pa ništa. Mislim da mi je moj ginić rekao da dheas uzimaju i bilderi.

Uz moj tadašnji manjak vjere, a strah od akni kojima sam se borila u mladosti, nije mi se to dalo piti.

 Kažem tadašnji jer sam i ja, u potrazi za razlozima, imala faze "povećajte plodnost prirodnim putem","NK stanice","imunologija", "dexhametason" (tada se o tome pisalo).

Amerikanci imaju pristup ovaj koji je i ovdje popularan - što ne šteti, ajmo piti, nikad ne znaš (i IVF ekipa). Evropljani su konzervativniji i tu, čini mi se, prevladava struja "nećemo preporučati ništa što nije dokazano, a vi kako želite".

Ja nikome ne savjetujem ništa, samo određenu, po meni, zdravu skepsu, jer ako to u nekom realnom roku ne urodi plodom, a ako je žena otvorena za neke alternative (donacija/posvajanje) da ne gubi vrijeme u svemu tome, jer je jako jako teško odustati od svega toga, i za to treba snaga, jednaka snaga kao i furati xy postupak i nadati se nakon xy godina.

Svako zna svoj put, ali ako razgovaramo o tome što je znanstveno potvrđeno, onda trebamo jasno razgraničiti. Što nosi danas, sutra, prekosutra, to mi je domena kristalne kugle kojoj nisam nikad bila sklona.

----------


## ina33

E, da, i mom mužu su se, a propos nuspojava bioastina, digle jetrene probe, pa smo s tim stali, ionako smo furali ICSI pa je bilo besmisleno, jedino što je radio je da je spavao bez gaća i nastojao ne utopljavati reproduktivne organe.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja sam isto mislila uzimati DHEA ali sam negdje pročitala da bi moglo biti nuspojava kod endometrioze i onda sam odustala.
Ja sam isto nekako sklona isprobavati sve i svašta i evo u našem dobitnom postupku moj muž i ja smo pili neke pripravke od Forever living kao za poboljšanje plodnosti ali ja još uvijek ne mislim da je isključivo to imalo neku čarobnu moć našeg uspjeha iako imam puno staža po MPO klinikama. Mislim da ako ne šteti da se može probati uzimati vitamine itd. ali trebalo bi biti s jednom nogom na zemlji a ne da se sve nade polažu u to!

----------


## boogie woogie

svidja mi se gace dolje alternativna metoda lijecenja  :Laughing:  budem predlozila muzhekovicu koji nista nece  :Mad:

----------


## Kadauna

> alternativna metoda lijecenja


  :Laughing:  još mi je smješnije što ide od Ine33 kojoj sve mora biti dokazano pa i to skidanje gaća noću - ne znam kolko znanstvenih studija o tome ima 

ali ajmo šalu na stranu, svakako - svakako - svakako valja imati na umu mogućnost da neke stvari možda ipak mogu možda mali pripomoći, ali i dalje ćemo imati dobar dio populacije koja neće ostvariti roditeljstvo IVF-om ili spontano niti uz 100x suplemenata. 

Ja sam napisala svoje i napisala što je sve bilo drugačije, nisu to samo bili suplementi, bilo je tu i estrogen priminga o kojem isto na netu imate oprečna mišljenja, iskustva, radove, ali ja sam imala od 14 j.s. - 7 blastica (i 2 morule koje uopće ne brojim). Pa nek mi netko kaže da je to uobičajeni skor s 38,5 godina. MOguće i da je u tom trenutku svemirski prst bio ključan koji je odlučio moj taj postupak na taj način dovršiti, ali kažem da nikada ranije nisam bila na suplementima (Ina33 - bez DHEA, to nisam uzimala nego samo vitamin D, COq10 u visokim dozama i omega 3), nikada ranije nisam primala 375 jedinica puregona, nikada ranije nisam odradila estrogen priming ranije. 

tko voli neka izvoli, ja sam to za sebe napravila i uopće nisam shvaćala opasnost suplemenata u konjskim dozama, stvarno to mislim. 
Moj MPO-ovac je na suplemente i estrogen priming odmahivao, ali rezultat je bio i za njih iznenađujući obzirom na godine.

----------


## Kadauna

A boogie woogie, ako sam dobro shvatila - ti si u CH, za njih vjerujem ionako da su potpuno zatvoreni prema svemu što nije onako "by the book", ne znam što se uopće piše o "predoziranju" s CoQ10?

----------


## ina33

Zatopljavanje te regije je spika od operacije varikokele pa utoliko dokazi ma koliko bilo smijesno.

Ja sam u dobi od 40 imala bez suplemenat mislim 19 js tajna je u mom velikom amh i vel dozi hormona. 

Po meni je kod kadaune razlog kionacno pogodjene stimulacije kod tebe pogotovo s pbzirom na tvoj amh i najvjerojatnije a ne to sto si koristila suplemente.

Da, na potpomognutoj ja primarno govorim o medicini i dokazima pa to to mi je logicno.

Povijesna perspektiva ce dokazati je li ovo novo poglavlje nk stanice ili nesto od substancea stvarnog, dotad sretno svima al nadam se da sam objasnila svoju poziciju.

----------


## martta

čitam i doista dođe tužno kako pojedinke vole samo sebe i svoj put smatrati isključivo ispravnim, sve ostalo - nula bodova??? zašto???
zašto samodopadnost na ovim temama??
kratko sam ovdje ali doista pojedinke vole "svakom loncu biti poklopac", zašto???

i zašto samodopadno isticanje samo "svoje realnosti"?? i pljuvanja svih koji ne misle "kao ja"?? na ovim temama mi to ne ide u glavu??

zašto ovdje vrijedi mišljenje samo onih koje su prošle xy ivf-a?? a mišljenje i iskustva ostalih opet - nula bodova vrijednosti??

i na koncu zašto stalno "ja sam realna, a vi ostali niste (vi ste nula bodova)??
pa zar nije jasno da sve koje su na ovim temama su itekako REALNE i SVJESNE svoje sitacije!!! jer da nisu ne bi niti bile na ovom forumu. 

žao mi je zbog netolerancije na ovakvim REALNIM temama   :Sad:

----------


## ina33

Ja sam mislila da vas zanima rasprava o dokazima. Jednostavno, ne mozemo svi biti u pravu, pa ovisno o svjetonazoru tako to ne funkcionira, postoji dokazano i nedokazano i to je ono sto mene zanima al vidim da soliram tu i vjerojatno sam fulala temu, koja je, ocito nada, a ne dokaz.

----------


## spodoba

boogie woogie, u postu osam na ovom linku sam opisala sto sam uzimala..
jetrene vrijednosti su mi uvijek bile kao u bebe.. :Cool: 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83657-P...i-u%C4%8Diniti

nema garancije za nista. to sto nekome suplementi nisu pomogli ne znaci da generalno ne pomazu. to sto su suplementi nekima pomogli, ne znaci da ce i posljednja mohikanka zatrudniti uz tu semu. istina je da nas ima dosta kojima su (ocito) pomogli.
tko voli neka izvoli. oni ostali neka se drze strogo medicinski preporucenih stvari.
btw, jel se tko pita kakve su jetrene probe nakon pun kuki stimulacija i ostalih lijekova koje jedna zena u godinu dvije prodje?  :Grin:

----------


## martta

tko voli neka izvoli. oni ostali neka se drze strogo medicinski preporucenih stvari.


Upravo tako sam i ja shvatila ovu temu pa mi nije jasno zašto je ova tema kao "crvena krpa" nekome??? 
doista ne razumijem potrebu iskričavog negiranja nečijeg iskustva??? samo zato što ta osoba "ne vjeruje u to"???

----------


## ina33

Da, of kors da se pita za dizanje jetrenih, one jesu povisene al tu je jasno zasto se izlazes riziku lijeka i njegovih nuspojava, ocekujes boost ovulacije i visak jajnih stanica, stvar je klinicki ispitana s nuspojavama, a kod suplemenata nisi i tu je razlika. Lijekovi su nesto za sto postoje ispitivanja i sto kod vecine djeluje a kod suplemenata smo, barem zasad, u mutnim podrucju testimoniala tj iskustava, a to je sasvim drugavrijednosna kategorija. Zao mi je sto ne uspijevam objasnit razliku i zasto mislim da je vazna pa ostavlj dojam zluradog muppet show starcica al bar sam probala.

----------


## ina33

I to nema veze s vjerom, nismo u kategorijama religije-dokazano je ili nije.

----------


## Kadauna

e moja Ina33, da si pročitala ono što sam napisala a ne ono što ti želiš isčitavati, vidjela bi da se ne čudim dobivanju 14 j.s. nego skoru od 7 blastica od toga (što je 50% plus još 4 morule - sad provjerih svu papirologiju, dakle od 14 j.s. smo dobili 7 blastica i 4 morule), e taj skor je neobično visok s 38,5 godina. 

I ono što sam još napisala - a ti si to u miru i hladne glave još jednom pročitaj - jeste da nikad prije nisam bila na 375 IU/dnevno, nikada ranije nisam išla s puregonom (do tada samo menopur ili gonal), nikada prije nisam bila na estrogen primingu i nikada prije nisam bila na suplementima koje sam navela, i još sam pisala o svemirskom prstu koji se možda umiješao. E sad moja Ina33, tko voli neka izvoli, kao što rekoh. 

I još za kraj te molim - open your mind Ina33, ako ništa onda za mogućnost da možda postoje dodatne stvari koje utječu kod nekih parova na ishod IVF postupka osim onog što ti navodiš (bez linkova na znanstvene radove i testiranja koje također navodiš stalno kao dokaz). Kod nekih je operacija variokele pomogla, kod nekih je bilo gubljenje vremena, kod trećih pak je došlo do pogoršanja situacije, nekima je bioastin pomogao, drugima skidanje gaća noću, you name it!
I na koncu, dopustimo ina33 bar malo prostora za druga iskustva i mišljenja, uz dužno poštovanje na tvoje/naše (ne)znanje, na tvoje/naše osobno IVF (ne)iskustvo, na tvoj/naš broj postova i općenito tvoje /naše postojanje na ovom forumu - ovo vrijedi i za mene

----------


## ljube

> ja sam po struci cell biologist, imala sam na poslu pristup svim medicinskim bibliotekama et...kako tikaju, disu, sta trebaju, ko su i sta...srecom je zadnjih godina izaslo bas dosta publikacija u medicinskim zurnalima na tu temu,
> kako popravljati kvalitet JS i cijelog hardware-a oko njih: tube, jajnici, *ENDOMETRIJUM* (imunoloski issues su OGROMNI i mislim da ce tu tek narednih godina i decenija dosta toga da se shvati...)


Hanumica, molim te osvrt na ovo boldano, koje su to nove spoznaje u medicinskim časopisima koje govore u prilog popravku cijelog hardware-a (posebice endometrija) oko njih (jajnih stanica)? 
Što se primjenjuje novoga u promjeni ekspresije adhezijskih molekula i imunoloških čimbenika, kako utjecati na poremećaj normalnog djelovanja različitih citokina (interleukina (IL) 12, 15 i 18, IL-1β, IL-10, interferona-γ) kod ponavljajućih izostanaka implantacije?

----------


## boogie woogie

Evo sto su meni moji dr rekli- da je svaki ciklus nova prica i da s istom stimulacijom jednom moze bit 10 jaja, dr put 5. Sto je bilo kod mene u rasponu od 2 godine: 1.put 9jaja, 2.put 5 jaja, 3. put 12 jaja! vrlo slicna stimulacija, bez suplemenata… 

e, cure, a sta je s cigaretama? jel to 100% no no, ili moze ponekad, ili da se pokrijem po glavi (nisam pusac, al zapalim nekoliko cigareta tjedno. u zadnjih 2-3 mjeseca sam smanjila skoro na nulu).

----------


## ina33

Mi se ne kuzimo. Moj je stav da opening of mind nije vrijednost sama po sebi nego upravo skepticizam, da on stiti. Vracam se na sebe, uvjerena da mi je dex dao trudnocu, bjesnila na zatvorenost dr-ova i oskamcila ga jer eto u americi ga svi piju, pa kad sam zavrtila jos tri postupka s njim ohladila sam se od toga. Slazem se s boogie
 Boogie, ja mislim da ti par cigareta nece bitno utjecat na sam postupak al zbog zdravlja opcenito ti je bolje preszat skroz al sad ce cute rec a jel, ina33, ne moze suplement al moue cigareta pa ovo je vec stvarno previse!!!!ostavi nas kad si tako jednoumna itd. Biz ja ca sama prije nego me potiraju.

----------


## Mojca

Tebe ina štiti skepticizam, nekog drugog činjenica da našto sam pokušava, djeluje...
Nismo svi isti.

----------


## boogie woogie

*ina*, ja citam tvoj post "uvjerena da mi je sex dao trudnocu"  :Laughing:  jel to tip feller?  :Wink: 
ma cure, ne mozemo imat jednoumlje, VIVE la différence! tako da ina ostani s nama  :Smile:  i sve ostale cure!  :Heart:

----------


## ljube

> tako da ina ostani s nama


potpis na ovo! 

ina-niz je neprocjenjiv  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

Ja ne govorim o tome sto ko misli i vjeruje laicki nego o poziciji znanosti i dr-ova. Mene npr beskrajno nervirao lucinger i vlais sto su tako tvrdi oko dexa lad je rekla ova ili onaa da im je to pomoglo u svojoj euforiji nakon trudnoce, prva ja sam pricala svoju hepi dex pricu i kritizirala zatvorene dr-ove. Nakon fodatna tri stimulirana i iskistva maratonaca zao mi je zbog toga i mislim da u takvom zatvorenom stavu ima puno strucnog postenja jer ako kazu da nije dokazano onda valjda nije...nekome u toj prici treba vjerovati, laici ne znaju iscitavati znanstvene clanke sve da i krenemo  u 'linkom na lunk'stila davor vs mujica.

----------


## Argente

Sad mi je smiješno kako sam naivno na prvoj strani napisala da mislim da će i najskeptičniji među nama tu pronaći nešto za sebe  :Laughing:  
I, mada vidim da su neki noviji korisnici šokirani ininom brutalnom iskrenošću  :Grin: 




> potpis na ovo! 
> 
> ina-niz je neprocjenjiv


još jedan X na ovo.

Svatko može napisati svoje mišljenje i iskustvo ovdje, samo zadržite nivo bez prepucavanja i zgražanja, a posebno su dobrodošli linkovi na studije.
Je li netko pročitao hanumičinu knjigu  - ja stigla tek do pola  :škartoc:  - dosad mi je odlična, pisana jednostavnim jezikom i jednostavnim engleskim.
Zasad mi se čini da ću u sljedeći postupak ipak ići 'na golo' (lijena sam, eto), pa ako ne uspije, u onaj sljedeći sa svom ovom teškom artiljerijom...

----------


## ina33

I još jedna stvar... vi ne poznajete mene, ne poznajete hanumu, ne poznajete nikog, zapravo, osim ako ga niste u RL-u upoznali, ko tu posta. I u svim tim suplementima je lova, možda je manja lova nego u IVF lijekovima u smislu da bočica suplementa xy košta manje od ampule gonala, ali pije ih veća količina populacije (bilderi, ovi koji žele zaustaviti starenje, IVF ekipa), apoteke su prekrcane vitaminima za ovo, vitaminima za ono, jer moderni život itd. I na kraju se možda veća količina love u tome vrti, nego što sam Serono okrene, ja ne znam. I knjige su lova, ne znam je li hanuma svoju namjerava pustiti u prodaju ili ne pa je ovo neki "teaser". Jednostavno... skepticizam štiti, po meni je to najbolji alat koji nekom možeš dati, jer vidim i na svom primjeru koliko sam si bila spremna s tim dexom i zdravlje izložiti jer... "nije dokazano da ne pomaže, pa možda pomogne", a po tom kriteriju možeš uzeti svašta - i ja sam sigurno bila gora od bilo koje cure koja će koristiti wheatgrass ili dheas. Zato, zato što sam to prošla, ide moje takvo upozorenje svima za stvari koje nisu dokazane.

----------


## Mojca

> I u svim tim suplementima je lova, možda je manja lova nego u IVF lijekovima u smislu da bočica suplementa xy košta manje od ampule gonala, ali pije ih veća količina populacije (bilderi, ovi koji žele zaustaviti starenje, IVF ekipa), apoteke su prekrcane vitaminima za ovo, vitaminima za ono, jer moderni život itd. I na kraju se možda veća količina love u tome vrti, nego što sam Serono okrene, ja ne znam.


Je, u vitaminima leži lova... na prvoj strani knjige Prodavanje bolesti piše da je neki tip, glavna faca neke farmaceutske kuće još 80-tih izjavio da jedva čeka dan kad će njegovi korisnici biti i zdravi ljudi. 
Da se s vitaminima pretjeruje.. istina je. Ali jednako je istina da malo magnezija prije spavanja opusti mišiće... jednako je istina da ga u hrani nema dovoljno. 
I jednako je istina da ga se može nadomjestiti preparatom.. pa se kupi preparat. Primjer. 




> Jednostavno... skepticizam štiti, po meni je to najbolji alat koji nekom možeš dati, jer vidim i na svom primjeru koliko sam si bila spremna s tim dexom i zdravlje izložiti jer... "nije dokazano da ne pomaže, pa možda pomogne", a po tom kriteriju možeš uzeti svašta - i ja sam sigurno bila gora od bilo koje cure koja će koristiti wheatgrass ili dheas. Zato, zato što sam to prošla, ide moje takvo upozorenje svima za stvari koje nisu dokazane.


Skepticizam *tebe* štiti.
Dopusti da druge razara. 

I... dex i dheas sigurno nisu za usporediti.

----------


## Mojca

I... ono što se na kraju broji je duševni mir. 
Kad znaš da si dao svoj maksimum. SVOJ. 
Da si probao sve što je u skladu s tvojim bićem, vjerovanjem... Pa ako nije išlo, izlaziš mirniji iz ove priče. (Pretpostavljam nisam u toj situaciji, ali sa svim važim u životu je tako, pa držim da je i s ovim.)

----------


## Argente

Poštujem skepticizam-obrambeni mehanizam ali ovaj primjer "vi ne poznajete mene, ni hanumu" ne drži vodu jer ovdje manje-više svatko poznaje nekog u RL  :Smile:

----------


## ljube

> I... dex i dheas sigurno nisu za usporediti.


Mojca, kako ovo misliš da nisu za usporediti?

----------


## Mojca

> Mojca, kako ovo misliš da nisu za usporediti?


Dex je ozbiljan lijek, DHEA je dodatak prehrani.

----------


## ljube

DHEA (Dehidroepiandrostendion) je steroidni hormon koji nastaje u nadbubrežnoj žlijezdi iz kolesterola; deksametazon je sintetski kortikosteroid (također steroid) djeluje jednako kao i prirodni kortikosteroidi koji nastaju u nadbubrežnoj žlijezdi iz kolesterola, znači polazište oba hormona je istovjetno (metabolizam sinteze kortizola iz kolesterola) razlika je u njihovoj krajnjoj funkciji. To što je jedan registriran kao lijek, a drugi kao dodatak prehrani ne umanjuje opasnost od korištenja bez nadzora liječnika niti jednog niti drugog.

----------


## Mojca

Naravno. 
Ali nitko nije ni pričao o uzimanju bez provjere i konzultacija.

----------


## martta

[QUOTE=Argente;2569738]
I, mada vidim da su neki noviji korisnici šokirani ininom brutalnom iskrenošću  :Grin: 


ako se to odnosilo na mene  :Smile:   nisam šokirana iskrenošću nego netolerancijom (gotovo do granice agresivnosti)  na drugačije mišljenje i puteve. 

ako je netko "nevjerni Toma" pa neka ne dolazi na temu "molitve", jer ako netko dođe i kaže "ma to su vam sve gluposti, nema dokaza" ???? i onda pošalje 10-15 postova u kojima ih pila jedno te isto i zagušuje temu???  to za mene nije iskrenost nego netolerancija drugoga i drugačijega. a obzirom na broj postova navodim i termin "do granice agresivnosti"

isto vrijedi i za teme bioenergije, akupunkture, Daruvarskih toplica,.. i kojih sve tema na ovom forumu, a koje nisu vezane isključivo za MPO i klasičnu medicinu, nego kao dodatna samopomoć (u fizičkom ili psihičkom smislu, nebitno). 

pa mi je žao što negativni tekstovi "zagušuju" ovu, za neke od nas, vrlo zanimljivu temu.

----------


## Mali Mimi

ja razmišljam kao i boggie neka nas ima različitih i meni uopće ne smeta to što ina piše... možda je nekome zagušavanje i nekome smeta, ali ja to sve promatram kao debatu nek se čuju i oni  za i protiv. Isto tako kad gledam npr. temu cijepljenja/necijepljenja pa ima hrpu postova onih protiv cijepljenja pa onda dođe jedan mujica i sve to malo spusti"na zemlju, i onda ti sam razmisliš i odvažeš čemu ćeš i u kojoj mjeri vjerovati . Jer da ovdje apsolutno svi pišu kako ta kombinacija suplemenata pomaže onaj tko prvi put čita će reći nama ni ne treba MPO i možda će izgubiti dragocjeno vrijeme samo koristeći nazovemo to alternativu

----------


## spodoba

> ja razmišljam kao i boggie neka nas ima različitih i meni uopće ne smeta to što ina piše... možda je nekome zagušavanje i nekome smeta, ali ja to sve promatram kao debatu nek se čuju i oni  za i protiv. Isto tako kad gledam npr. temu cijepljenja/necijepljenja pa ima hrpu postova onih protiv cijepljenja pa onda dođe jedan mujica i sve to malo spusti"na zemlju, i onda ti sam razmisliš i odvažeš čemu ćeš i u kojoj mjeri vjerovati . Jer da ovdje apsolutno svi pišu kako ta kombinacija suplemenata pomaže onaj tko prvi put čita će reći nama ni ne treba MPO i možda će izgubiti dragocjeno vrijeme samo koristeći nazovemo to alternativu


mozda bi naslov trebalo editirati da ljudi ne pomisle da nikome vise ne treba MPO  :Laughing: 
sala mala. ja mislim da je kristalno jasno o cemu tzv. alternativke trabunjaju. a to je da se popratno uz MPO moze probati i s nekim stvarima koje europski lijecnici obicno ne zagovaraju, ali zato ameri. tipa coenzym, wheatgrass, dhea.

i da, nitko od 'alternativki' nije tvrdio da su suplementi jedino rijesenje. ako me ovaj krzljavi mozak nije napustio, vecina njih je misljenja da je vrijedno pokusaja. jer je kod mnogih bas tako uspjelo. i znanstvenike u 15-16. stoljecu su mucili i ubijali jer im nitko nije vjerovao ono sto su proucavali, da bi se puuno kasnije pokazalo da su bili u pravu. pa koliko je glava palo zbog teze da je zemlja okrugla?  :iskušenje:  
tako i glede suplemenata u okviru pripreme za postupke i zatrudnjivanja uopce. postoje studije o ucitkovitosti, no mnoge su na malom uzorku. kao sto je hanumica rekla, pa tko ce riskirati da bude pokusni kunic u poznim godinama i da bas upadne u testnu grupu koja ne uzima nikakve suplemente..
tako da dokazano na manjem uzorku ljudi ili ne - oni koji su to spremni probati neka probaju, uz MPO, razumije se. ako i ne uspije, barem su sve probali. tako valjda 'alternativci' razmisljaju. oni koji se boje jetrenih proba ili nekih drugi nus pojava neka se klone svega ko vrag tamjana.   :Raspa: 

a jetrene probe - malo je naivno na osnovu pojedinca zakljuciti kako suplementi generalno dizu jetrene probe. pa ne znamo  da li je taj pojedinac tjedan dva prije razuzio uz alkohol i masnu klopu, da li ima problema s probavnim traktom ili žuči..itd itd.
da suplementi generalno dizu jetrene probe, onda bi pola americke populacije pocrkalo.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mali Mimi

a možda je tebi smiješno al sjećam se samo sebe na početku tamo prije 9 godina kako sam svemu naivno vjerovala i love i love izgubila na alternativu jer mi je MPO bilo nešto što meni naravno nije potrebno pa zato kažem da nije loše čuti i drugu stranu...i prije sam već spomenula kako sam i ja uzimale neke dodatke tj. dosta njih uz MPO i nisam protiv toga no nije ni to idealno riješenje za sve

----------


## spodoba

nitko nije ni tvrdio da je to non plus ultra za SVE. nego vrijedno pokusaja..
kao sto i neke druge stvari (npr. visane za endometriozu) nisu rjesenje za sve. ali vrijedne pokusaja.

----------


## Charlie

Martta pretjerujes. Tebi skepticizam gusi temu, nekome upravo kriticko razmisljanje pomogne. 
Nitko nikoga ni na sto ne tjera, niti moze natjerati - na uzimanje ili neuzimanje suplemenata. Tko ti brani? 
Ali dopusti pravo i drugima na svoje misljenje i na argumentaciju, stil pisanja...ne mogu se svi svakome svidjati i podilaziti si. Mene recimo zivciraju "svete krave"...ne samo na ovoj temi.

----------


## Marlen

Pozdrav svima ovdje! Dolazim s  prijedlogom ( koji dajem na razmatranje), ali najprije moram reci kako iznimno cijenim misljenje svih forumasica, bile one za ili protiv suplemenata i ostalih pomoci, jer je njihovo znanje i komentiranje na ovom forumu jako bitno i od velike koristi za sve nas! Na nama samima osobno je da si iz svega izvucemo dobrobit i korist njihova znanja i ono sto su prosle na vlastitoj kozi.....

Prijedlog: hajmo se skupiti u podjednake grupe (maratonke i one mladjeg staza, zbog 'ovog ili onog' faktora itd) i zajedno uzimati  iste "vitamine" 3-4 mjeseca pred postupak i videti kako ce koja reagirati (bolja oplodnja, dosle do blaste i ne...itd) pa napraviti malo istrazivanje.
Kad potrosim svojuh 7 morula, krecem u projekt, pa sta bude bude.

(Sad kad sam sve napisala, vise mi se ne cini kao dobra zamisao......uh), ali ostavit cu, mozda me skuzite, samo me nemojte kuditi. Stvarno sam imala dobru namjeru...

----------


## njanja1

Ovdje se pravo zakuhalo  :Wink: ,ja sam do sada prosla 5 stimuliranih postupaka,prva cetiri su bili jedan gori od drugog,znaci nakon milijon sprica kod mene su uspjeli izvadit 2-3js od kojih se jedna max dvije uspjela oplodit,uvijek su bile vracene treci dan,i svi su kukali na losu kvalitetu,cak su mi ljetos predlozili donaciju u pragu jer ja sa mojim js nikada necu uspjet,male rezerve los amh i sve ostalo! Ja sam ovaj 5-ti odgodila za 1/2014 iskljucivo zbog tih vitamina,jer sam bila misljenja kako nemam sta izgubit! Ja nista drugo nisam promjenila,i dalje sam jela vise nezdravo nego zdravo,cigare,kava,radim u hoferu,radimo na principu sto nas je manje to nam je veca placa,znaci stresa na izvoz! Ovaj zadnji postupak su izvadili 7,oplodilo se 5 js...vratili extra razvijenu blastozystu i morulu!da je neko pratio moj progesteron ja vjerujem kako bi bilo pozitivno! Ja sljedeci pokusaj planiram u svibnju i opet cu ovo sve piti! Mozda je to za nekoga gubljenje vremena,neznam,mozda se to sve odvija u mojoj glavi,neznam ni to! Ipak mislim kako mi je to sve pomoglo da se maknem sa mrtve tocke!!

----------


## njanja1

Marlen ja sam za,evo ja cu u svibnju opet podnjet izvjestaj :Wink:  sasvim sto sam pila

----------


## martta

njanja1    :Klap: 

kako trenutno intenzivno razmišljam o dhea-i molim one sa iskustvom za pomoć. 
znači one koje su uzimale: kako ste reagirale, kakvih je bilo promjena (pozitivnih-negativnih)  ili ih nije niti bilo. 
ili savjetujete wheatgrass? 

trenutno pijem laneno ulje (savjet mpo liječnice), smokve u maslinovom ulju, med, propolis, vitamine (cink, b vit., folna, prenatal) i aspirin.

----------


## martta

marlen, i ja sam za. 

i ja ću "podnijeti izvješće" nakon nekog vremena.

----------


## njanja1

Ja sam DHEA pila tri mjeseca,dva aam mjeseca pila 50mg,a zadnji mjesec 75mg,ja stvarno nista nisam imala nikakvih nuspojava,gore mu je bilo ona dva tjedna kad sam testesteron koristila(nisam tad pila dhea) na tom mi se mjestu na bedru pojavila neka udubina,neznam kakda je opisem :Wink:  ali evi nema je vise! Nalaz krvi je bio odlican,ja cu opet piti sa tim da sam dodala mönchpfefer tablete i ginko zbog progesterona!

----------


## martta

njanja1, hvala na odgovoru. gdje si kupovala DHEA?
za što planiraš piti monchpfefer? ginko-progesteron?? ako ti se da pojasniti

----------


## njanja1

Na mobu sam cini mi se da mi pobjegao post,DHEA sam kupovala u ljekarni,ja u becu zivim,neznam kako to u Hr funkcionira! Ja svaki put nakon transvera neki 5-ti,ovaj put 7-mi dan dobijem to neko znojenje,do sada mi to niko nije vjerovo jer to moze biti svasta,do one najgore situacije preniskog progesterona,sto ja mislim kako je kod mene slucaj,ovaj put sam i spricu dobila ali je bilo kasno vec! Sad sam nasla kako mönchfeferi i ginko poravljaju progesterin,tj tu drugu fazu menstrualnog ciklusa,poslat cu ti link sutra jer 
se nemogu snaci sa moba!

----------


## boogie woogie

njanja poslat cu ti pp u vezi znojenja, to je meni bilo….

----------


## spodoba

sto se tice kombinacije sir i laneno ulje - dakle mijesa se ca. 200g sira s 2 zlice lanenog ulja. neki stavljaju i 3 zlice ulja.
pogotovo za one koje se bore s kilogramima bi bilo dobro da tu kombinaciju jedu kao zadnji obrok navecer, to ce pridonijeti i mrsavljenu.

opcenito, tijelo treba za sagorijevanje bjelancevina 20% vise energije, a dobro je ne mijesati ugljikohidrate (tipa tjestenina, riza) i bjelancevine. isto tako ne bi trebalo mijesati razne vrste bjelancevine. npr. u jednom obroku ne bi trebali jesti istovremeno sir i meso. razlog tome je da tijelo sagorijeva razlicitom brzinom odredjene namirnice. npr. velika je razlika izmedju mesa i jogurta, mada obadvoje spadaju pod namirnice bogate bjelancevinama.

----------


## rikikiki

Ajde da se i ja javim kad sam već probala taj DHEA. Starije forumašice me se sjećaju, novije vjerojatno ne pa ću nabrzaka ispričati svoju priču ... uglavnom, nizak AMH, visok FSH ... na stimulacije uglavnom ne reagirala ... ponekad sa jednom ili dvije stanice ... 
Čula ja za DHEA, pitala doktora .. njemu to nije baš leglo ali obzirom da me već dobro poznao i bio svjestan da ću ja po tom ovako ili onako dogovorili smo uzimanje DHEA dva-tri mjeseca prije stimulacije 75 mg na dan ... krajnji rezultat je bio stanica ili dvije .. neoplođene i štanga ... brdo prišteva ... bacila ostatak i našla novi kotlelčić lijekova  :Cool: !
Nikad nisam imala mira .. uvijek sam morala nešto isprobavat .. moj dobitni koktel je bio prirodnjak bez ikakve stimulacije, ali uz dodatak dexa, aspirina, i još nešto ... sad se više i ne sjećam točno .. ovo dvoje sam zapamtila, e da .. heparin ... znam da sam dex uzimala od prije ciklusa pa skroz kroz postupka do nekog 4., 5. tjedna ... aspirin do 16. tjedna ... a heparin do iza poroda ... 
Eto, moj izlet s DHEA je bio potpuni fijasko ... razumijem cure kad pokušavaju i isprobavaju ovo, ono, lijevo i desno .. takva sam i ja bila ... i opet bi, samo s manjim očekivanjima ... mislim da je moja trudnoća bila čista sreća ... računajte i na to!

----------


## mila23

> njanja1, hvala na odgovoru. gdje si kupovala DHEA?i


Dhea, Omega3 najpovoljnije što sam ja našla.

----------


## ina33

U mom glavinjanju lijevo desno lucinger mi je rekao vi ne razumijete koliko je srece u svemu tome. Mrzila sam ga zbog toga i prezirala. Sad, kad se njega sjetim, pomisliim kapa dolje, covjece.

----------


## phiphy

Uvjerena sam da će jednog dana ono što se danas smatra srećom u MPO postupku imati jako dobro medicinsko objašnjenje. Ono, vjerojatno su i praljudi mislili da imaju sreće svaki dan kad je sunce izašlo. Jbg, danas znamo da se ne radi o sreći...

----------


## martta

hvala svima na odgovorima u vezi dhea! 
mislim da ću je ipak uzimati. napišem svoje iskustvo za koji mjesec  :Smile: 

a što se tiče sreće?? hm? mislim da je phiphy bliže istini.
naime, nažalost imala sam 4 neuspješne trudnoće doktori su mi, vjerujem upravo zbog godina i šabloniziranja problema kvalitete naših js olako govorili: "niste imali Sreće, a i morate biti svjesni svojih godina,.. ", da bih i ja to prihvatila ALI uvijek me intrigiralo da ako sam zadnju trudnoću i uz heparin izgubila u 8 tt da možda ipak ima neki razlog, osim Sreće. 

Da bih lani u studenom otišla na histeroskopiju i dr. mi nakon uvida u hormone kaže: sa tako niskom razinom hormona štitnjače (iako u granici normale, ali na dnu) ni ne može se iznijeti trudnoća??? 
toliko o sreći.

----------


## Snekica

Cure, čekirajte si DHEA-s prije nego što krenete piti DHEA, ako vam je nalaz prema gornjoj granici nemojte ga uzimati.

----------


## martta

Snekica, hvala na upozorenju, da potrebno je čekirati. 
Ja sam već čekirala i znam da je na donjoj razini.

----------


## Snekica

Dobro je onda  :Smile:  Puno njih nezna, ni ja nisam do prije malo vremena, zato i upozoravam, hehe

----------


## sretna 1506

> njanja poslat cu ti pp u vezi znojenja, to je meni bilo….


Pardon što upadam,reci šta sa znojenjem i ja imam taj problem?

----------


## sretna 1506

> U mom glavinjanju lijevo desno lucinger mi je rekao vi ne razumijete koliko je srece u svemu tome. Mrzila sam ga zbog toga i prezirala. Sad, kad se njega sjetim, pomisliim kapa dolje, covjece.


E naš Luči surovo iskren,zbog puno toga sam ga mrzila ali u svemu je čovjek imao pravo.

----------


## jo1974

jednostavno želim ovo podjeliti sa svima vama odvojite vrijeme i pročitajte cijeli ćlanak:

http://istineilaziohrani.blogspot.co...munoloski.html

----------


## martta

zanimljivo. da, uvijek nam govore da se izlažemo suncu.  
i kada sam bolesna i kada sam depresivna

----------


## Snekica

Sunce je najbolji izvor svega, pogotovo D vit. iako ni sunca nema baš previše, pa ga je poželjno iskoristiti ono malo kad se pokaže...

----------


## Krtica

Cure, jel dovoljna il premala doza Co Q10 300mg/ dan? Naručujem s e-baya pa razmišljam o ovima.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Co-Enzyme-Q1...item5afae5a921

 Na nekoj američkoj stranici našla sam podatak da bi za poboljšanje jajnih stanica bila doza minimalno 600mg. Koliko vi pijete, koje pijete? Hvala!!!
Vidim da ovdje ima žena s lijepim iskustvima.

----------


## Snekica

Ja pijem 600.

----------


## Mojca

Evo jednog zanimljivog članka na temu Q10. 
http://natural-fertility-info.com/an...ubiquinol.html

----------


## Krtica

Uzimam cink, omega 3, vitamin c, b9, Q10, Mg.  Prije 10ak dana završila s matičnom mliječi. Naručila sam i L-arginin i krećem i s njim. Razmišljam i o DHEA al se bojim nuspojava. Još moram razmisliti.
Ti?

----------


## philipa

A koristim Q10 s E vit.,laneno ulje,lan sjemenke,omegu 3 i to je to.Sad planiram uvesti vit.C,folnu kis pa sam to htjela ukombinirano u nekom preparatu.Vidjet ću omjere i što ima u ljekarni pa ćemo vidjeti...

----------


## njanja1

Znaci nisam jedina koja na dan po 10 tableta pije  :Wink: 
Q10,folna,korjen mace,vitaminC,vitaminD,ulje nocurka,fortil forte,DHEA za sad po jednu tabletu dnevno pa svaki mjesec povecavam,lanene sjemenke i ulje sa sirom i mönchpfefer tablete! I nikako da odem kupit prah od zita onaj zeleni kako li se vec zove na hrvatskom! U svibnju vemo znat rezultate  :Wink:  i brdo ananasa jer ga inace nevolim pa da si bar naviku stvorim jesti ga na vece  :Wink:

----------


## Argente

Dio postova sam preselila ovdje: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83657-P...i-u%C4%8Diniti jer wheatgrass, smokve i sl. više spadaju u prirodne načine poboljšanja šansi za uspjeh MPO.

----------


## techna

ovdje se je spominjao jod, odnosno kelp.
mene buni njegovo doziranje, jer sam naišla jako različite podatke:
negdje preporučuju 600 mg, a negdje navode da je max dnevna doza 200 μg.

ovo prvo je 300 x više od ovog drugog  :Confused: 

a negdje opet navode da Japanci konzumiraju oko 1000 mg  :Confused:   :Confused: 

(sorry ako mislite da i ovo pitanje spada u prirodne pripravke: kelp je prirodan, ali 
se konzumira u tabletama)

----------


## ljube

techna, 200 μg se odnosi na preporučenu dnevnu dozu joda/dan, a 600 mg na algu Kelp, ravnaš se prema dnevnoj dozi joda (iz kelpa) preparata u tbl. koji ćeš piti i koji je standardiziran po sastavu, a ne prema algi kao takvoj.

----------


## techna

> techna, 200 μg se odnosi na preporučenu dnevnu dozu joda/dan, a 600 mg na algu Kelp, ravnaš se prema dnevnoj dozi joda (iz kelpa) preparata u tbl. koji ćeš piti i koji je standardiziran po sastavu, a ne prema algi kao takvoj.


Da, ali terapeutska doza je obično veća od one dnevno preporučene.

Primjerice, na Twinlabovoj folnoj piše da sadrži 800 μg što je 400% RDA,
ali to je folna, za koju se zna da je prije i u T treba 400% više nego obično.

Pitam se postoji li analogija sa jodom.
Vjerojatno nama koje pokušavamo T treba više joda od RDA, ali koliko više?

----------


## ljube

Ne bih ja dovodila u analogiju uzimanje folne kis. u višim dozama s uzimanjem joda, od Folacina 5 mg uzimanjem prekoncepcijski ti neće biti ništa, dok kod joda Tolerable Upper Intake Level (UL) od 1.100 μg može izazvati štetne posljedice za zdravlje. 
Za što ti uopće trebaju te visoke doze joda? 
Ako se sa do 300 mikrograma joda/dan ne uspije izregulirati rad štitnjače ide se na terapiju koja je potrebna.

----------


## martta

upravo to sam i ja htjela pitati? zašto piješ jod u većim količinama?

----------


## spodoba

substituiranje vise od 300ng jodi moze cak stetiti plodu..ako se ne varam.

----------


## techna

nema veze sa štitnjačom nego sa ovim:

http://thisissogood.wordpress.com/20...brownstein-md/

pošto su grudi i jajnici povezani, mislila sam da je možda netko naišao na neka istraživanja veza uz pomanjkanje joda i neplodnost

----------


## jo1974

Ajme cure vidim da je jod u pitanju ali mene mući COQ10  naruđba neće doći za dva tjedna i falit će mi koja tabletica ako ima neko za posuditi par dok moje nestigne ja vratim kad stignu,naručila prije 9 dana a tek prekjučer su mi poslali mail da je isporućeno a moja zaliha je do 1.4.

----------


## techna

> Ajme cure vidim da je jod u pitanju ali mene mući COQ10  naruđba neće doći za dva tjedna i falit će mi koja tabletica ako ima neko za posuditi par dok moje nestigne ja vratim kad stignu,naručila prije 9 dana a tek prekjučer su mi poslali mail da je isporućeno a moja zaliha je do 1.4.


na žalost nemam, 
ali zašto je bed ako prekineš uzimanje na koji dan?


e da cure, imam pitanje i oko doziranja vitamina D
i s njim može biti zeznuto ako se predozira, a i naravno ako fali?

----------


## jo1974

već sam riješila to znam da nije bed ali sam htjela u kontinuitetu bez prekidanja da pijem barem 2 1/2 mjeseca do punkcije,a za vitamin d veće zlo je ako ga fali a što se predoziranja tiće to se govori za one koje taj vitamin piju na više od 10 000 iu jedinica ovo što mi pijemo kod nekoga može samo izazvati pomankanje apetita.

----------


## Aliki

> već sam riješila to znam da nije bed ali sam htjela u kontinuitetu bez prekidanja da pijem barem 2 1/2 mjeseca do punkcije,a za vitamin d veće zlo je ako ga fali a što se predoziranja tiće to se govori za one koje taj vitamin piju na više od 10 000 iu jedinica ovo što mi pijemo kod nekoga može samo izazvati *pomankanje apetita*.


Ozbiljno? Što mene neće to pomanjkanje zahvatiti, zasad mi samo uspješno folna i b kompleks pojačavaju apetit  :lool:

----------


## jo1974

šta se prestaje piti osim coq10 od dana punkcije,ja poslije punkcije primam fragmin,prestajem uzimati coq10 a imam za uzeti vitamin d,željezo ,omega i prenatalni vitamini jeli to ok za nastaviti poslije punkcije-transfera ako če ga biti

----------


## Aliki

Zašto je Q10 prestaje uzimati?
Od ovoga što piješ je sve OK osim omege, mislim da ona dodatno razrjeđuje krv pa se ne pije uz andol/aspirin, a onda valjda ni uz fragmin.

----------


## piki

Evo već dugo razmišljam o javljanju na ovoj temi ali stalno postoji nekakav podsvjesni strah vezan uz ovu trudnoću, kad me god pitaju kako sam uvijek odgovaram _za sad dobro_. Ta neplodnost je zeznuta bolest, ukorijeni se duboko u nama i pitam se hoće li ikada potpuno nestati. Ipak polako dolazim na polovicu trudnoće pa bih željela s vama podijeliti i moje iskustvo, možda će nekome pomoći.

Sve je postalo drugačije u srpnju prošle godine. Puna elana i pozitivne energije spremala sam se na svoj 3 stimulirani IVF. Bila sam na GO, opuštena, bez stresa, prestala pušiti taman 3 tj. prije. Sasvim sigurna u uspjeh. Sve je prolazilo u redu, folikuli su rasli, endo OK, hormoni super. Dobili smo 7 js, od kojih je 6 bilo zrelih. Bila sam presretna! To je bio moj maksimum do tada. I s manje js u postupku prije čak smo došli do biokemijske i još je ostao smrzlić. No 5 dan su ostale jedva dvije morule. Badava je i dr. bila uvjerena da imam velike šanse ostat trudna jer su sve brojke, svi hormoni na mojoj strani, jajne stanice nisu bile baš neke. Dva tj. kasnije ništa, ni biokemijska. Tada sam odlučila da to ne može tako, da moram osim prestanka pušenja još nešto promijeniti i zahvaljujući ovom forumu i najviše našoj dragoj *spodobi* i puno proučavanja nekih stranih sajtova ja sam si smiksala koktel. Tada sam već bila u klubu 39+ i konačno osjetila da nemam više vremena (imam malo kasno paljenje). 

Evo što sam sve „konzumirala“ od 16. 8. pa sve do 17.11. : 120-180 mg Q10, 55 µg selen, 15 mg cink, C vitamin: 0,5 g - 1 g, 2 g Omega 3, 2 g L-arginin, 2 tbl. Folic plus.
Q10 sam rasporedila na 2-3 tbl. kroz dan (jer se on navodno brzo potroši), uz to je uvijek negdje bio i E vit. (ili u Q10 ili u tbl. selena). 
Doručak: Q10, Se, Zn, Ručak: C-vit, Ω3, Večera: L-arginin, Folic plus.

To je trajalo cca 3 mj. jer sam čak i prirodnjak odbila u 10 mj da mi koktelčić proradi. I tad je došao 11 mj. i klomifeni. 2 folikula su lijepo raslo i na kraju ništa! Nije bilo js. A mislila sam da ću umrijeti na onome stolu kakva je punkcija bila i koliko je trajala (o klomifenima i punkciji mogu pisati na drugoj temi). Naravno da sam potonula. To je bilo prvi put da sam se rasplakala u javnosti, na stepenicama VV-a kad je mm došao po mene nakon punkcije. No rekla sam sama sebi da to nema veze, okrivila šugave klomifene uz koje ništa dobro nisam doživjela i nastavila sam sa svojom „terapijom“ (osim L-argininom). Znači prekid je bio od 2 do 11 dc, mislim da sam za to vrijeme pila samo omegu i C vitamin, za Se i Zn nisam sigurna. Da i krajem te tromjesečne kure sam dobila koju kilu i onda još koju mj. poslije (sveukupno 4 kg) uglavnom hitilo me na gornju granicu (i malo preko) poželjnog BMI.
Došao je i Božić, vrijeme druženja, izlazaka, puno alkohola i čak povremeno i koja cigareta (sad me i sram alkohol, cigarete hm!). Imala sam i nešto što je ličilo na spoting 25 dc i već otpisala sve. Ali ipak nešto mi nije dalo mira i napravila sam test. Bio je pozitivan. Ispalo je naše malo božićno čudo! 
Je li mi pomogao moj koktelčić, jesu li to zaostaci djelovanja omraženog klomifena ili je prestanak pušenja utjecao neću nikad znati ali ispalo je savršeno (za sad). Ostvarila sam svoju prvu trudnoću nakon 5 godina pokušavanja!Isprike na jako dugom postu ali željela sam ovo podijeliti s vama.

----------


## techna

*piki* super, čestitam  :Very Happy: 

očito je da si svim tim pripravcima dovela svoj organizam u dovoljno dobro stanje za T.

i ne brini, bit će sve ok do kraja!

----------


## martta

piki, prekrasno, čestitam!!!    :Very Happy: 

kada tebe čitam,  malo me uhvati sram jer nisam baš redoviti konzument, svaki dan ponešto preskočim, ah, moram se "sabrati"   :Grin: 

čestitam još jednom!!!

----------


## hanumica fata

cure drage pozdravljam vas puno, 
nisam na forumu bila dugo predugo a sad evo svracam i vidim tema se zakuhala pravo ?!  :Smile: ))
cestitam svim curama koje su iznijele svoje pozitivne price, toga treba sto vise jer puno je zena koje trebaju pozitivne informacije 
bas mi je drago za uspjehe koji su se desavali, i *IZVINJAVAM SE SVIMA KOJI SU ME NESTO PITALI ILI MI PISALI A JA TO NISAM VIDJELA*, pokusacu da odgovorim na PP narednih dana





> ...I knjige su lova, ne znam je li hanuma svoju namjerava pustiti u prodaju ili ne pa je ovo neki "teaser".



ahahahaha "teaser" e ne znam da li da se smijem ili placem, 
draga ova se knjiga prodaje vec mjesecima, ali preko nekih drugih kanala, 
ovdje na rodi racunam da sam na kucnom terenu (maltene) znaci ton je drugi i nema nekog sakrivanja, svi sve znaju
a javim se kao sto vidis nazalost jako rijetko i samo da kazem kada je knjiga na besplatnom download-u da moze ko god hoce da dobije informaciju.

dobro, hajde da to stavim u sljedeci post da bude malo vidljivije:

----------


## hanumica fata

*cure drage knjiga o popravljanju kvaliteta JS je ponovo na free download od 1-3 maja, 

pise mi amazon da je pacifc time u pitanju (valjda to znaci da od naseg podneva pocinje 01-og maja, pa tri dana traje).

software za citanje teksta na kompjuteru (ko nema tablet, kindle etc. ) je takodje free i bukvalno jedan klik misom, tako da ko zeli informaciju i nesto lako optimisticno da procita ima ponovo priliku.*

sve najbolje, puno vas pozdravljam!

----------


## hanumica fata

cure drage, 

pitao je neko za *STUDIJE*
znaci podaci, data, fakti, nista rekla-kazala, jedino tako moze stvarno do necega da se dodje. znaci, evo publikacije vezane za suplemente (dhea, vitamin D, omega-3, coQ10), uglavnom su noviji papers u pitanju i meni su dosta pomagali u pripremama za pisanje knige.

·        Barad D, Gleicher N. Effect of dehydroepiandrosterone on oocyte and embryo yields, embryo grade and cell number in IVF. Hum Reprod. 2006 Nov;21(11):2845-9.
·        Barad DH, Gleicher N. Increased oocyte production after treatment with dehydroepiandrosterone. Fertil Steril. 2005 Sep;84(3):756.
·        Bentov Y, Esfandiari N, Burstein E, Casper RF. The use of mitochondrial nutrients to improve the outcome of infertility treatment in older patients. Fertil Steril. 2010 Jan;93(1):272-5.
·        Bentov Y, Yavorska T, Esfandiari N, Jurisicova A, Casper RF. The contribution of mitochondrial function to reproductive aging. J Assist Reprod Genet. 2011 Sep;28(9):773-83.
·        Candito M, Rivet R, Herbeth B, Boisson C, Rudigoz RC, Luton D, Journel H, Oury JF, Roux F, Saura R, Vernhet I, Gaucherand P, Muller F, Guidicelli B, Heckenroth H, Poulain P, Blayau M, Francannet C, Roszyk L, Brustié C, Staccini P, Gérard P, Fillion-Emery N, Guéant-Rodriguez RM, Van Obberghen E, Guéant JL. Nutritional and genetic determinants of vitamin B and homocysteine metabolisms in neural tube defects: a multicenter case-control study. Am J Med Genet A. 2008 May 1;146A(9):1128-33.
·        Chavarro JE, Rich-Edwards JW, Rosner B, Willett WC.A prospective study of dairy foods intake and anovulatory infertility. Hum Reprod. 2007 May;22(5):1340-7. Epub 2007 Feb 28.
·        Chavarro JE, Rich-Edwards JW, Rosner BA, Willett WC. Protein intake and ovulatory infertility. Am J Obstet Gynecol. 2008 Feb;198(2):210.e1-7. doi: 10.1016/j.ajog.2007.06.057.
·        Chavarro JE, Rich-Edwards JW, Rosner BA, Willett WC. Use of multivitamins, intake of B vitamins and risk of ovulatory infertility. Fertil Steril. 2008 March; 89(3): 668–676. 
·        Dominguez-Salas P, Cox SE, Prentice AM, Hennig BJ, Moore SE. Maternal nutritional status, C(1) metabolism and offspring DNA methylation: a review of current evidence in human subjects. Proc Nutr Soc. 2012 Feb;71(1):154-65.
·        Forster DA, Wills G, Denning A, Bolger M. The use of folic acid and other vitamins before and during pregnancy in a group of women in Melbourne, Australia. Midwifery. 2009 Apr;25(2):134-46.
·        Gleicher N, Barad DH. Dehydroepiandrosterone (DHEA) supplementation in diminished ovarian reserve (DOR). Reprod Biol Endocrinol. 2011 May 17;9:67.
·        Hammiche F, Laven JS, van Mil N, de Cock M, de Vries JH, Lindemans J, Steegers EA, Steegers-Theunissen RP. Tailored preconceptional dietary and lifestyle counselling in a tertiary outpatient clinic in The Netherlands. Hum Reprod. 2011 Sep;26(9):2432-41.
·        Hammiche F, Vujkovic M, Wijburg W, de Vries JH, Macklon NS, Laven JS, Steegers-Theunissen RP. Increased preconception omega-3 polyunsaturated fatty acid intake improves embryo morphology. Fertil Steril. 2011 Apr;95(5):1820-3.
·        Holick MF. Evidence-based D-bate on health benefits of vitamin D revisited. Dermatoendocrinol. 2012 Apr 1;4(2):183-90.
·        http://seronosymposia.org/documents/...per.pdf?id=242
·        Kim JY, Kinoshita M, Ohnishi M, Fukui Y. Lipid and fatty acid analysis of fresh and frozen-thawed immature and in vitro matured bovine oocytes. Reproduction. 2001 Jul;122(1):131-8.
·        Lerchbaum E, Obermayer-Pietsch B. Vitamin D and fertility: a systematic review. Eur J Endocrinol. 2012 May;166(5):765-7.
·        Liu M, Yin Y, Ye X, Zeng M, Zhao Q, Keefe DL, Liu L. Resveratrol protects against age-associated infertility in mice. Hum Reprod. 2013 Mar;28(3):707-17.
·        Liu S, Li Y, Gao X, Yan JH, Chen ZJ. Changes in the distribution of mitochondria before and after in vitro maturation of human oocytes and the effect of in vitro maturation on mitochondria distribution. Fertil Steril. 2010 Mar 15;93(5):1550-5.
·        May-Panloup P, Chrétien MF, Jacques C, Vasseur C, Malthièry Y, Reynier P. Low oocyte mitochondrial DNA content in ovarian insufficiency. Hum Reprod. 2005 Mar;20(3):593-7.
·        Monteagudo C, Mariscal-Arcas M, Palacin A, Lopez M, Lorenzo ML, Olea-Serrano F. Estimation of dietary folic acid intake in three generations of females in Southern Spain. Appetite. 2013 Aug;67:114-8.
·        Morales AJ, Haubrich RH, Hwang JY, Asakura H, Yen SS. The effect of six months treatment with a 100 mg daily dose of dehydroepiandrosterone (DHEA) on circulating sex steroids, body composition and muscle strength in age-advanced men and women. Clin Endocrinol (Oxf). 1998 Oct;49(4):421-32.
·        Nehra D, Le HD, Fallon EM, Carlson SJ, Woods D, White YA, Pan AH, Guo L, Rodig SJ, Tilly JL, Rueda BR, Puder M. Prolonging the female reproductive lifespan and improving egg quality with dietary omega-3 fatty acids. Aging Cell. 2012 Dec;11(6):1046-54.
·        Ozkan S, Jindal S, Greenseid K, Shu J, Zeitlian G, Hickmon C, Pal L. Replete vitamin D stores predict reproductive success following in vitro fertilization. Fertil Steril. 2010 Sep;94(4):1314-9.
·        Reinhold Vieth. Why the optimal requirement for Vitamin D3 is probably much higher than what is officially recommended for adults. Journal of Steroid Biochemistry & Molecular Biology 89–90 (2004) 575–579.
·        Rudick B, Ingles S, Chung K, Stanczyk F, Paulson R, Bendikson K. Characterizing the influence of vitamin D levels on IVF outcomes. Hum Reprod. 2012 Nov;27(11):3321-7.
·        Santos TA, El Shourbagy S, St John JC. Mitochondrial content reflects oocyte variability and fertilization outcome. Fertil Steril. 2006 Mar;85(3):584-91.
·        Seifer DB, DeJesus V, Hubbard K. Mitochondrial deletions in luteinized granulosa cells as a function of age in women undergoing in vitro fertilization. Fertil Steril. 2002 Nov;78(5):1046-8.
·        Souberbielle JC, Body JJ, Lappe JM, Plebani M, Shoenfeld Y, Wang TJ, Bischoff-Ferrari HA, Cavalier E, Ebeling PR, Fardellone P, Gandini S, Gruson D, Guérin AP, Heickendorff L, Hollis BW, Ish-Shalom S, Jean G, von Landenberg P, Largura A, Olsson T, Pierrot-Deseilligny C, Pilz S, Tincani A, Valcour A, Zittermann A. Vitamin D and musculoskeletal health, cardiovascular disease, autoimmunity and cancer: Recommendations for clinical practice. Autoimmun Rev. 2010 Sep;9(11):709-15.
·        Steegers-Theunissen RP. Preconception folic acid treatment affects the microenvironment of the maturing oocyte in humans. Fertil Steril. 2008 Jun;89(6):1766-70.
·        Tummala S, Svec F. Correlation between the administered dose of DHEA and serum levels of DHEA and DHEA-S in human volunteers: analysis of published data. Clin Biochem. 1999 Jul;32(5):355-61.

----------


## hanumica fata

izvinjavam se cini mi se da je jedna poruka otista dvaput, zeza me laptop molim moderatora da brise please

evo i *studije vezane za prehranu, tj. kako ono sto jedemo utice na sanse za zatrudnjivanje*
najbolje je istrazivanje vezano za mediterranean diet
pisala sam o tome stvarno jako puno i u knjizi je citavo poglavlje o tome, 
ali evo sta u stvari kazu doktori koji su publikovali u strucnim casopisima:

Eaton SB, Konner M, Shostak M. Stone agers in the fast lane: chronic degenerative diseases in evolutionary perspective. Am J Med. 1988 Apr;84(4):739-49.

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/med...n-diet/CL00011

Juhl M, Olsen J, Andersen AM, Grønbaek M. Intake of wine, beer and spirits and waiting time to pregnancy. Hum Reprod. 2003 Sep;18(9):1967-71.

Matorras R, Ruiz JI, Mendoza R, Ruiz N, Sanjurjo P, Rodriguez-Escudero FJ. Fatty acid composition of fertilization-failed human oocytes. Hum Reprod. 1998 Aug;13(8):2227-30.

Pontzer H, Raichlen DA, Wood BM, Mabulla AZ, Racette SB, Marlowe FW. Hunter-gatherer energetics and human obesity. PLoS One. 2012 7(7):e40503.

Selesniemi K, Lee HJ, Muhlhauser A, Tilly JL. Prevention of maternal aging-associated oocyte aneuploidy and meiotic spindle defects in mice by dietary and genetic strategies. Proc Natl Acad Sci U S A. 2011 Jul 26;108(30):12319-24.

Sofi F, Abbate R, Gensini GF, Casini A. Accruing evidence on benefits of adherence to the Mediterranean diet on health: an updated systematic review and meta-analysis. Am J Clin Nutr. 2010 Nov;92(5):1189-96.

Toledo E, Lopez-del Burgo C, Ruiz-Zambrana A, Donazar M, Navarro-Blasco I, Martínez-González MA, de Irala J. Dietary patterns and difficulty conceiving: a nested case-control study. Fertil Steril. 2011 Nov;96(5):1149-53.

Twigt JM, Bolhuis ME, Steegers EA, Hammiche F, van Inzen WG, Laven JS, Steegers-Theunissen RP. The preconception diet is associated with the chance of ongoing pregnancy in women undergoing IVF/ICSI treatment. Hum Reprod. 2012 Aug;27(8):2526-31.

Vujkovic M, de Vries JH, Lindemans J, Macklon NS, van der Spek PJ, Steegers EA, Steegers-Theunissen RP. The preconception Mediterranean dietary pattern in couples undergoing in vitro fertilization/intracytoplasmic sperm injection treatment increases the chance of pregnancy. Fertil Steril. 2010 Nov;94(6):2096-101.

----------


## hanumica fata

a sada jos jedna molba i napomena:

vidim nekoliko puta se pominju strahovi od dhea, te kako nista jos nije dokazano etc. 

samo bih da skrenem paznju da to uopste nije istina. 
znaci, dhea efekti nisu niti koincidencija, niti alternativa, niti nesto bogznakako novo ili neprovjereno. 
prvo, gore gdje su reference za vitamine ima GOMILA papera sa studijama gdje je koristena dhea i gdje su rezultati potanko analizirani, 
drugo, evo samo za ilustraciju jedna publikacija meni vrlo draga:

Gleicher N, Barad DH. Dehydroepiandrosterone (DHEA) supplementation in diminished ovarian reserve (DOR). Reprod Biol Endocrinol. 2011 May 17;9:67.

ovi ljudi u svojoj review publikaciji daju pregled od 68 (sezdeset osam!!!) studija koje su nakupili na temu dhea u reprodukciji zena sa smanjenom ovarijalnom rezervom i analiziraju sve moguce parametre uzduz i poprijeko (ukljucujuci i nuspojave, kojih uprkos tome sto su hiljade zena bile ukljucene u testiranja zapravo nije ni bilo). 
radovace me da sami citate, nije bogzna kako tesko, a link je na full article a ne samo abstract.

----------


## hanumica fata

evo link i na fenomenalan ivf centar u NY gdje koriste protokole sa DHEA, i objasnjavaju gomilu teorije koju bi zene trebalo da znaju:
http://www.centerforhumanreprod.com/...e_ovaries.html

----------


## hanumica fata

evo i studija od zene koja vodi tim na yale university (lubna pal) i u vodecim zurnalima publikuje o vezi izmedju vitamina D i stope oplodnje kod IVF:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2888852/

----------


## hanumica fata

tako da please dajte malo vise argumenata, studija, ili jos najbolje, ko ima neki vlastiti uspjesan primjer.

*i jos jednom da podsjetim ko je gore preskocio da procita da je knjiga o popravljanju kvaliteta JS (a ne govori samo o suplementima, nego jos stotinu drugih stvari koje su bitne!!) na free download od 1-3 maja*

e da, jos neko je pitao koja je kod mene bila dijagnoza.
kod nas je dio problema bio u MM, a (veci) dio kod mene, 
naime ja sam nazalost bila very low responder, AMH vrlo nizak, sa drugim djetetom kad smo zatrudnili vec je bio pao ispod nivoa detekcije
pisala sam vec o tome, grozno mi je i da se sjetim

----------


## Mojca

Fato, moj duboki naklon.

----------


## nevena

Fata puuuuno ti hvala na ovim info. Svaka ti cast na tolikom trudu.
Ja bi rado skinula tvoju knjigu kad bude free samo me zanima kako dodjem do linka na knjigu?
Znam da je na amazonu ali gdje da idem, imas li neki link bas na knjigu pa da kad bude free samo ga krenem skidati?

----------


## nevena

i jos jedno pitanje oko dhea, jel ti mislis da ga treba poceti piti bez da se provjeri razina (mislim kod zena 39+). Ili ako se pokaze da ga ima dovoljno u organizmu onda ne...zapravo zanima me sta bi se moglo dogoditi ako ga ima dovoljno a piju se suplementi, jel moze stetiti i kako

----------


## jo1974

bez obzira koliko godina imaš dhea se mora provjeriti ja imam 40god a moja dhea je odlićna,vitamin d se teško može odrediti dali ga imaš manjak ili ne jer varira u odnosu na to što si jela par dana prije vađenja ali doza 2500 je ok i nemožeš se predozirati

----------


## techna

> a sada jos jedna molba i napomena:
> 
> vidim nekoliko puta se pominju strahovi od dhea, te kako nista jos nije dokazano etc. 
> 
> samo bih da skrenem paznju da to uopste nije istina. 
> znaci, dhea efekti nisu niti koincidencija, niti alternativa, niti nesto bogznakako novo ili neprovjereno. 
> prvo, gore gdje su reference za vitamine ima GOMILA papera sa studijama gdje je koristena dhea i gdje su rezultati potanko analizirani, 
> drugo, evo samo za ilustraciju jedna publikacija meni vrlo draga:
> 
> ...


fato mene zabrinjava to što se kontraindikacije ipak spominju na nekim stranicama, poput recimo ove:

http://health.yahoo.net/natstandardcontent/dhea/3

ti si svakako više upućena i znaš kome se od tih siteova može vjerovati, ali razumljivo je da nikome nije 
svejedno kad se spomene mogućnost stvaranja krvnih ugrušaka.

Imaš li kakvih studija;referenci koje opovrgavaju ili barem dokazuju vrlo malu mogućnost stvaranja 
krvnih ugrušaka kod uzimanja DHEA.

----------


## nevena

jo, hvala na info. znaci ne mora automatski biti manjak kod starijih zena.

----------


## martta

fato, respekt!!!

probati ću skinuti knjigu, nadam se uspješno, hvala na info!

hanumica je spomenula omegu-3, pa sam se htjela nadovezati na moje prethodno pisanje u vezi lanenog ulja, da laneno u sebi sadrži omegu-3 pa u biti jako dobro djeluje na prokrvljenost zdjelice, što je također važna stavka.

----------


## hanumica fata

*izvinjavam se nisam normalna, sve sam rekla ali zaboravila link na knjigu da stavim, evo ga:*

*http://www.amazon.com/HOW-TO-IMPROVE.../dp/B00HIPVZM2*

trebalo bi da funkcionise i da bude super lako ja sam jednom probavala.

*jos jedna vazna stvar,* bilo bi dobro da poneko ko procita ostavi neki jednostavan komentar: 1-2 recenice direktne iskrene su dovoljne, a jednostavno je toliko da nemam sta ni da objasnim kako ide, direktno sa stranice. ja nisam radila nikakav promotion do sada, a bez komentara bilo kakvih algoritmi od search machines te ne zarezuju, teror pravi. 

srdracan pozdrav

----------


## hanumica fata

> Fato, moj duboki naklon.


hvala draga mojca, 
iskreno da ti kazem ne bih ovoliki trud u neki projekad vise NIKAD ulozila, 
ali u neko doba sam bila toliko zagrizla da vise nije imalo kud nazad
i OK je to sve. 

p.s. vidjela sam poruku, izvini sto malo traje ali sam premalo online, mislim na to
pozz

----------


## hanumica fata

> fato mene zabrinjava to što se kontraindikacije ipak spominju na nekim stranicama, poput recimo ove:
> 
> http://health.yahoo.net/natstandardcontent/dhea/3
> 
> Imaš li kakvih studija;referenci koje opovrgavaju ili barem dokazuju vrlo malu mogućnost stvaranja 
> krvnih ugrušaka kod uzimanja DHEA.


draga techna, 

molim te idi par postova vise i vidi reference koje se bas konkretno na DHEA odnose, 
ima gomila publikacija, samo ih ubaci u google search i na medline (u URL adresi ce uvijek "ncbi" da se pojavi) izace ti uvijek abstrakti od studija, 
a imas i onaj link sto sam dala samo na DHEA gdje znanstvenici analiziraju 68 studija koje se samo na DHEA odnose. 

NEMA STVARNO RAZLOGA ZA STRAH OD UGRUSAKA.
gledala sam stranicu koja te je zabrinula, 
skrolovala sam na dole i skrolovala i skrolovala
ali oni u stvari nabrajaju toliko toga da je tesko naci bolest koju ne pominju. 

cak kazu na samom kraju mora da si vidjela:

In theory, DHEA may increase the risk of blood clotting,

mislim, IN THEORY ne postoji nista sto u jednom organizmu ne moze da se desi.
caution je dobro, ali pure fear je samo teror.

having said that, ja ne bih NIKADA PREPORUCILA da dhea uzimaju zene sa PCOS ili nekim jacim hormonalnim disbalansom. 
publikacije ove sto su gore navedene odstampati, ponijeti sa sobom, pa popricati sa doktorom, to je stvarno najbolje, tj. za mene je funkcionisalo.

pozdravljam te puno

----------


## hanumica fata

i jos nesto, dhea je stvarno tesko predozirati kad zena udje u neke godine, 
jer dhea je relativno prost gradivni molekul kojeg proizvode nadbubrezne zlijezde u solidnim kolicinama, 
svaki dan, svaku noc, citav nas zivot...

dhea je kao neka osnovna supstanca (hajde da kazemo brasno za palacinke) u proizvodnji sexualnih i steroidnih hormona i nije nasem tijelu nista strano i nepoznato. 
ZAPLET JE U TOME STO DHEA OPADA KAKO STARIMO. 
najvise dhea imamo sa 20-25 godina, a onda nivo opada, 
kod starih ljudi je jedva 10% od nekadasnjih vrijednosti....

tako da kada jedna 40-godisnja koka uzme extra dhea od 75mg dnevno, kako da se predozira kada je nekada imala i vise od tog dok je bila mlada?!

uzgred, dhea nije jedina supstanca koja pada, CoQ10 se takodje gubi, zato opada kvalitet mitohondrija etc.

strahovi od dhea dolaze uglavnom iz sportskog sektora, od bodibildera koji rokaju doze puno vece nego ove kojih se zene pribojavaju.

----------


## hanumica fata

evo jos jednom link na knjigu o popravljanju kvaliteta JS, izvinite sto nije bilo pregledno. znaci danas, sutra, prekosutra moze ko hoce da downloaduje: http://www.amazon.com/HOW-TO-IMPROVE.../dp/B00HIPVZM2

----------


## tetadoktor

ovaj put sam uspjela  :Bouncing: 

hvala hanumice fato!!!!

----------


## techna

sinoć sam downloadala i veći dio pročitala.
kad završim napisat ću ti komentarić i pohvalu

puno hvala hanumice  :Smile: 

p.s. hvala ti na odgovoru u svezi mog pitanja, a imam još jedno ako stigneš
odgovoriti:
jesi li naišla na podatak da neke fertility klinike prepisuju LDN (low dose Naltrexone)
u liječenju neplodnosti, što misliš o tome i da li si naišla na podatak da li je netko kombinirao DHEA i LDN?

----------


## Krtica

Ja sam tulava. ne znam skinuti knjigu a kindle se kupuje. Ne kužim. može pomoć!!!

----------


## Krtica

Uspjela!! Hvala hanumice na ovakvoj korisnoj informaciji!!!!!!!!!!  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## nevena

Skinula i ja knjigu, hvala fato

----------


## njanja1

Cure jedno pitanje,krajem mjeseca je sljedeci postupak,ali sam nenamjerno napravila pauzu od mjesec dana sa DHEA a prije toga sam ga 8 mj pila, jek vrijedi sad ga piti ili nece imat nikakav ucinak?

----------


## Krtica

Ja ne znam ništa o DHEA. Nekako ga nisam sigurna piti ili ne piti. Prijateljici se od njega ten totalno pogoršao. Ja imam već problematičan ten, povišen testosteron pa me strah.

----------


## jo1974

> Cure jedno pitanje,krajem mjeseca je sljedeci postupak,ali sam nenamjerno napravila pauzu od mjesec dana sa DHEA a prije toga sam ga 8 mj pila, jek vrijedi sad ga piti ili nece imat nikakav ucinak?


mogla si ga početi piti sa početkom zadnje menge  i piti ga 40 dana odnosno do punkcije.

----------


## techna

> Ja ne znam ništa o DHEA. Nekako ga nisam sigurna piti ili ne piti. Prijateljici se od njega ten totalno pogoršao. Ja imam već problematičan ten, povišen testosteron pa me strah.


a da izvadis dhea-s u labosu i provjeriš.

ja ga baš planiran izvaditi (btw moj fsh je 13 pa smo vjerojatno u sličnom sosu)

----------


## dreamgirl

Svakako bi preporucila da izvadite vrijednost DHEA-S hormona. Ja sam vadila na preporuku dr. i nakon toga pila 3 mjeseca prije postupka. Dal je to pomoglo ne znam.

----------


## emiro

@dreamgirl i nakon sto si pila 3 mj.jeli uspjelo? Ja sad idem u postupak nakon terapije dhea. Imam nizak amh i fsh visok..i jos trombofiliju


Failure is part of success

----------


## dreamgirl

*emiro* nakon 3 mj. terapije bila sam u punoj stimulaciji, imala transfer dva 8-st. embrija treci dan i nije doslo do trudnoce. Odmah nakon tog postupka ostala sam trudna u prirodnom ciklusu. To mi je bio cetvrti prirodni pokusaj i po prvi put smo dobili stanicu koja se oplodila.

----------


## venddy

ja sam isto pila dhea nekih 3,4 mjeseca prije poslijednjeg postupka (uz još neke stvari nabrojene na prvim stranicama), nisam htjela pit 75 zaključila sam da ću prvo krenit sa 25 dnevno, pa ću vidjet kako ću reagirat i po potrebi podizat dozu. Postupak nakon tog sam ostala trudna pa sad.......

----------


## techna

> Svakako bi preporucila da izvadite vrijednost DHEA-S hormona. Ja sam vadila na preporuku dr. i nakon toga pila 3 mjeseca prije postupka. Dal je to pomoglo ne znam.


jel se sječaš kolika ti je vrijednost DHEA-sa bila? jel jako niska?

----------


## dreamgirl

*techna* na zalost nemam nalaz kod sebe al sam poprilicno sigurna da je bio oko 5 i nesto. Normalno je od 1,8-7,7 μmol/L

----------


## emiro

Cure ja sam sad nakon terapije dhea od 3 mj. dobila najbolji nalaz amh od 9,4 pmol/L a do sad su mi bile nize vrijednosti. Svi kazu da se to ne moze popraviti međutim ja zelim vjerovati da je pomoglo i da ce uspjeti sad ovaj put  :Wink: 


Failure is part of success

----------


## dreamgirl

*emiro* ja sam vadila AMH samo jednom i iskreno to je za mene bio samo jos jedan nalaz u nizu. Odmah u prvom postupku mi je doktor rekao da je kod mene smanjena plodnost u pitanju sto se vidjelo na ultrazvuku po broju antralnih folikula.
DHEA sigurno nece povecati broj stanica ali moze pomoci u njihovoj kvaliteti da bi se doslo do dobrog embrija. Drzim fige da se to dogodilo kod tebe i da ces ostati trudna, optimizam isto pomaze  :Smile:

----------


## mimi81

Cure imam pitanje, može li se čaj od vrkute i dhea piti uz klomifen?

----------


## emiro

@dreamgirl hvala hvala hvala na pozitivi...to je kljuc uspjeha  :Wink:  ja sam u oba postupka imala po 4 stanice ali ocito ne dovoljno dobre embrije i samo bi to volila da sad upali ta kvaliteta! Optimizmom do uspjeha  :Wink: 


Failure is part of success

----------


## techna

> Cure imam pitanje, može li se čaj od vrkute i dhea piti uz klomifen?


za vrkutu sam čula da ne smije ići uz klomifen, za DHEA neznam.
to i mene zanima

hanumica javi se!

----------


## techna

cure, imate li nuspojava kod uzimanja DHEA?
ja za sada imam masniju kožu i kosu što mi i odgovara jer su mi i jedna i druga inače
presuhe.
Problem je što sam sada na 25mg dnevno pa se malo bojim što bi moglo biti da povećam na
preporučenih 75mg.
Iskustva?

----------


## sushi

techna, a jesi ga vadila/kontrolirala prije uzimanja?

----------


## techna

nisam.
ali kažem, ovo što mi se događa sada na 25 mg kao da mi je baš trebalo
jer su mi koža i kosa prije bile bolesno suhe.

a valjda i koža i kosa odražavaju stanje organizma iznutra.

da li ima smisla da sada vadim, radi orijentacije? počela sam piti prije 3 tjedna.

----------


## Argente

Koliko sam ja o tome čitala, ne isplati se uzimati ove male (placebo  :Smile: ) dozice, ako misliš treba odmah šuknut koliko je preporučeno...ail ne znam da li bi ti se sada kad već uzimaš pokazala realna vrijednost...

----------


## techna

> Koliko sam ja o tome čitala, ne isplati se uzimati ove male (placebo ) dozice, ako misliš treba odmah šuknut koliko je preporučeno...ail ne znam da li bi ti se sada kad već uzimaš pokazala realna vrijednost...


Jel imaš neki link o tome da je 25 mg definitivno premalo?

Meni je logično da nam svima možda ne treba jednaka doza jer nam niti nije DHEA na istoj razini
ili kak to ide?

----------


## Argente

Ajoj, nemam, davno sam to čitala...pogledaj malo tu po forumu hanumičine, spodobine postove, možda su one rekle koju o tome. I općenito na temama o AMH i FSH.
Logično je to što kažeš, ali može biti da onima koji su u manjem deficitu nije dokazan benefit od uzimanja, možda postoji kakva maksimalna iskoristivost itd. (nagađam, ne znam mehanizam)

----------


## Snekica

Svakako čekiraj DHEA.

----------


## spodoba

> Jel imaš neki link o tome da je 25 mg definitivno premalo?
> 
> Meni je logično da nam svima možda ne treba jednaka doza jer nam niti nije DHEA na istoj razini
> ili kak to ide?


moj DHEA je bio nizak i preporuka mog gyna je bila 1x25mg. uz 25mg DHEA se razina kod mene popravila na normalni nivo, dakle negdje sam po referencama bila u sredini.
nakon sto sam citala o benefitu DHEA u okviru pripreme za postupak, pitala sam MPO-vca da li se mogu predozirati. na to je on rekao da DHEA nikad nije dovoljno, u stilu da se ne mogu predozirati. ajd ga znaj.
kod mene DHEA nije bio kljucan jer sam ga pocela uzimati 3x25mg ca dobrih 7-8 mjeseci pred postupak i rezultati prva dva postupka su bili ocajni. tako da sam onda smanjila na 1x25mg, cisto da mi razina hormona ostane u normali. 
mislim da sam vise profitirala od wheatgrass, coenzym Q10 i last at least laneno ulje sa sirom.

----------


## techna

Eto, ja prije par dana ipak povećala DHEA na 3x25 mg i za sada sam jako zadovoljna:
ten mi se je popravio (usprkos M koju sam u međuvremenu dobila nisam dobila niti jedan prišt),
koža i kosa više nisu suhe.

Cure koje ste mjerile i DHEA i FSH i/ili AMH, znate li da li nizak DHEA uvijek ide uz visok FSH/nizak AMH
(kao što je u pravilu visok FSH udružen sa niskim AMH) ili nije pravilo?

----------


## sushi

> Cure koje ste mjerile i DHEA i FSH i/ili AMH, znate li da li nizak DHEA uvijek ide uz visok FSH/nizak AMH
> (kao što je u pravilu visok FSH udružen sa niskim AMH) ili nije pravilo?


nije pravilo, poveznica su im godine žene... razina dhea/dheas se smanjuje s godinama. kombinacija visok fsh/nizak amh i visoka razina dhea ide i uz mladje godine
u svakom slučaju je bolje chekirati svoju razinu i popričati sa svojim reproduktivcem prije uzimanja...svaki ima svoje za i protiv čini mi se, a postoje i moguće nuspojave...

----------


## Argente

Ne znam da li je baš OK da mi ovdje dilamo hanumičinu knjigu i izvan vremena u kojem se ona mogla legalno i besplatno skinuti.
Mislim, ona je nama velikodušno dala da je skinemo u ta dva navrata, ali mora žena jednom i početi zarađivati (što će se desiti nikad ako je mi koje je imamo budemo konvertirale i slale mailom dalje). Nije baš kršenje autorskih prava u klasičnom smislu ali ipak brišem zadnjih par postova i ubuduće ovdje nema razgovora o tome. Hvala.

----------


## fuksija

Pozdrav svima

Neki dan sam bila na Vuk Vrhovcu i cura me uputila na rodine stranice i na ovu temu..
Ugl nova sam u svim ovim postupcima...tek sam dvaput uopće bila kod mpo dr...dokić mi je rekao da imam iscrpljene jajnike..to bi značilo da imam premalo jajnih stanica..nije mi jasno kako do sad to nitko nije vidio...zar ovi obični ginekolozi to ne vide?a imam dobrog ginekologa...ugl sad se i ja premišljam da počnem uzimati nešto dodatno...hranim se dobro oduvijek tako da mislim da tu ne mogu puno poboljšati iako uvijek ima mjesta za popravak...ali koliko sam shvatila- ne može se utjecati na broj jajnih stanica samo na kvalitetu?sad sam vadila krv i čekam rezultate o kojima pričate...nalaz AMH i DHEA...a onda ću znati više..prije dvije godine sam počela nadobudno piti folnu kiselinu a onda sam nakon goine dana prestala jer nije imalo smisla..nikako začeti..sad si opet razmišljam da počnem ako ću ići u sve te postupke a znam da s tim treba krenuti ranije...
što mislite da li sve to o čemu pričate se može naći u hrani ako se dobro jede ili se baš moraju uzimati ti nadomjestci?mislim na vitamine,folnu,omega 3 i 6...

----------


## jo1974

Fuksija dobro došla a još brže se preselila na trudnićki forum,u hrani se nemože naći u toj mjeri koliko nama treba,proćitaj sve što je hanumica fata napisala sljedeći mjesec ili kad već ideš na kontrolu i onda ćeš znati koliki ti je amh i dhea.
Ta cura koje te je uputila vamo je moja malenkost   :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

fuksija dobrodošla!
Smijem pitati koliko ti je godina?

----------


## fuksija

> Fuksija dobro došla a još brže se preselila na trudnićki forum,u hrani se nemože naći u toj mjeri koliko nama treba,proćitaj sve što je hanumica fata napisala sljedeći mjesec ili kad već ideš na kontrolu i onda ćeš znati koliki ti je amh i dhea.
> Ta cura koje te je uputila vamo je moja malenkost


Hej jo1974  :Wink:  hvala na savjetu..
Puno sam ja vec citala ovaj forum i aktivna sam na drugom..surfam..citam...al nikako se prijavit ovdje,pa evo...
Mojca,imam skoro 35..i vec imam jedno dijete (s teskocama)...staro 11 godina...al sad nikako pa nikako..

----------


## nevena

cure imam jedno pitanje za one koji piju DHEu. Pijete li cijelo vrijeme ili samo do ovulacije? jer na kutiji pise da se ne smije u trudnoci.  sad ne znam odnosi li se to na tako ranu trudnocu ili kasnije

----------


## spodoba

dhea - cijelo vrijeme..

----------


## nevena

spodoba , hvala na odgovoru. znaci cijelo vrijeme si pila 75 mg. jesi imala neke nuspojave. meni su se neki pristici pojavili pa sam smanjila dozu

----------


## techna

> znaci cijelo vrijeme si pila 75 mg. jesi imala neke nuspojave. meni su se neki pristici pojavili pa sam smanjila dozu


ja sam već više od 3 mjeseca na 75 mg dhea dnevno.
unutar tog razdoblja sam samoinicijativno napravila pauzu od 5,6 dana,
(puno toga pijem pa sam si odredila da ću malo "odmoriti" jetru).

nuspojave sam imala u prvo vrijeme, možda mjesec dana (malo masnija kosa i koža)
što meni nije bio preveliki problem jer su mi i koža i kosa jako suhe,

međutim nakon nekog vremena su te nuspojave prestale.

imam još jednu nuspojavu a to je malo jače ispadanje kose, ali čini mi se da se ona i brzo regenerira
jer ne vidim neku promjenu u volumenu (imam je puno i sada i prije).

ali sve je to individualno i ako još nisi počela piti dhea ja bih ti preporučila da provjeriš razinu testosterona.

----------


## nevena

techna, hvala na odgovoru. testosteron sam radila i malo je snizen a dhea mi je prije cca 4 god bila na doljnjoj granici. a kako kazu i citala sam da godinama ne raste vec se moze samo smanjivati ,odlucila sam piti. za sad pijem 50 mg.
znaci i ti pijes cijelo vrijeme, a ne samo do O.

----------


## techna

> techna, hvala na odgovoru. testosteron sam radila i malo je snizen a dhea mi je prije cca 4 god bila na doljnjoj granici. a kako kazu i citala sam da godinama ne raste vec se moze samo smanjivati ,odlucila sam piti. za sad pijem 50 mg.
> znaci i ti pijes cijelo vrijeme, a ne samo do O.


da, cijelo vrijeme. 
moj dr. mi ga je i preporučio i nije rekao da prekidam.
ja pijem micronized DHEA koji je čak jači od onog koji nije micronized.

ako već znaš da su ti testosteron i dhea sniženi onda mislim da, kao što je i hanumica rekla, 
ne možeš fulat ako povećaš na 75mg

jesi li imala nuspojava na 50mg?

----------


## nevena

jesam, mada ne mogu tvrditi da je od toga. Moze biti i koincidencija. Izbila su mi dva prista bas poprilicno velika a inace stvarno nemam problema sa kozom. nisam imala ni u pubertetu a kamoli sada. zato sam i smanjila dozu. sad je ok, pa sam sad u dilemi da povecam na 75 mg. probat cu pa vidjeti kako ce biti.

od kojeg proizvodjaca pijes? ne znam kakav je to micronized DHEA, jel to pise na kutiji. bas cu pogledati na mojoj sta pise. ja pijem od KAL-a.

----------


## spodoba

> spodoba , hvala na odgovoru. znaci cijelo vrijeme si pila 75 mg. jesi imala neke nuspojave. meni su se neki pristici pojavili pa sam smanjila dozu


tek sad vidim..nisam imala nikakve nuspojave..

----------


## orange80

Cure koje ste išle na postupke, 
jeste li prekidale uzimanje dhea pod stimulacijom?

----------


## jo1974

> Cure koje ste išle na postupke, 
> jeste li prekidale uzimanje dhea pod stimulacijom?


Da.Ja sam prekinula sa svime osim sa prenatal vitaminima na dan transfera,pila sam hanumin recept 2 1/2 mjeseca a rezultat je u potpisu,sretno orange

----------


## orange80

> Da.Ja sam prekinula sa svime osim sa prenatal vitaminima na dan transfera,pila sam hanumin recept 2 1/2 mjeseca a rezultat je u potpisu,sretno orange


Tnx jo, ali za vrijeme stimulacije si pila sve?

Pitam jer sam pila ovo sve od hanumice + ovaboost sa femarom i imala sam taj mjesec slabiju reakciju
nego bez ovaboosta ( sadrži melatonin, folnu itd, 010 itd).  Dhea pijem 6 mjeseci i najbolje sam reagirala nakon 2 mjeseca uzimanja. Iza toga slabije. Možda ovisi i o nečemu drugom, ne znam.

----------


## Kolačić5

Bok cure, sve vas lipo pozdravljam... evo da i ja ispričam svoju situaciju, vidim da je ovdje jako puno cura sa problemom isti kao i ja... naime, imam nizak amh 4,5pmol, ostali svi nalazi su super... muž ima asthenozospermu. Imala sam 4 neuspješna AIH, i sada trenutno sam čekalica sa svojim prvim IVF - om blago stimuliranom (10 gonala). punktirali su mi iz 5 folikula 2 jajne stanice i transfer je bio u utorak jednog dvostaničnog embrija treći dan. Znam da nije obećavaajuće, ali pokušavat moramo. Da li je netko bio u sličnoj situaciji sa dvostaničnim embrijem a da je ostao trudan....
Ovaj recept od hanumice mi se čini super i definitivno vitamini ne ne mogu škoditi nikako... sve sam si to kupila i počet ću piti osim DHEA jer mi je na gornjoj granici.

----------


## sabu

Cure, vidim da se tu često spominje taj DHEA pa ako možete prokomentirat moj nalaz od pre 2 god.
DHEAS=7.4umol
T=2.1nmol. to je valjda testosteron
D vitamin sam neki dan čekirala s njim sam u deficitu
tu se spominju doze od 2000 iu a ja našla od 400iu cura u ljekarni kaže da nema jača doza,jel to znači da ja moram pit 5 dnevno?

a ovaj DHEAS meni se čini da nije prenizak,šta vi mislite?
ili da i njega na friško provjerim?

----------


## Twinolina

sabu imaš prek iherba D vitamin čak i od 5000 I.U.

----------


## sushi

> a ovaj DHEAS meni se čini da nije prenizak,šta vi mislite?
> ili da i njega na friško provjerim?


nije bio prenizak, dapače. ako sam dobro shvatila, on s godinama pada postepeno, ne naglo... ali chekirala bih ga prije uzimanja. a prije pretrage bih konzultirala svog mpo-ovca, najviše zbog mogućih nuspojava koje su cure ovdje spominjale

----------


## jo1974

Podižem temu debelo je odmakla od prve strane.
Kad je  hanumica fata izbacila svoj prvi post ja sam u rekordnom roku naručila sve dodatke i vitamine,a otkazala sam i postupak koji je trebao biti taj mjesec nisam požalila jer sad nakon više od godinu dana u svom kinderbetu spava moj tromjesečni sin,netko če reči posložile su se zvijzde i to je to i ja bih tako možda rekla,ali te zvijezde su se posložle 4 puta za redom a ja i moje 3 poznanice smo postale mame u 40-tima. ,vrijedi pokušati nekome će uspijeti nekome neće ali što imamo za izgubiti,želim da se svakome od vas ovako poslože zvijezde kao što su meni i mojim frendicama, :Heart:  :grouphug:  :Heart:

----------


## glacova

Cestitam tebi i tvojim frendicama!
I znam da nisu samo zvijezde u pitanju jer  je i moja prica, doduse ne bas ista, ali slicna.

----------


## Optimist

> Podižem temu debelo je odmakla od prve strane.
> Kad je  hanumica fata izbacila svoj prvi post ja sam u rekordnom roku naručila sve dodatke i vitamine,a otkazala sam i postupak koji je trebao biti taj mjesec nisam požalila jer sad nakon više od godinu dana u svom kinderbetu spava moj tromjesečni sin,netko če reči posložile su se zvijzde i to je to i ja bih tako možda rekla,ali te zvijezde su se posložle 4 puta za redom a ja i moje 3 poznanice smo postale mame u 40-tima. ,vrijedi pokušati nekome će uspijeti nekome neće ali što imamo za izgubiti,želim da se svakome od vas ovako poslože zvijezde kao što su meni i mojim frendicama,


Prekrasna priča, čestitam  :Smile:  :Heart: 

Što se tiče CoQ-10…pila si onaj od 600 mg? Pije se konstantno do trudnoće, onda se prekida?

----------


## alma_itd

Narucila sam sve preparate osim DHEA. Bila kod mog MPO-a na konsultacijama jer uskoro krecem u stimulaciju pa sam mislila da malo ''pripomognem'' :Laughing:  i kazem dr. sta sam procitala na ovoj temi, kad se on samo nasmija i izvadi iz ladice pripremljen recept DHEA, 60 kapsula od 25mg, a ispod pise da se pije jedna ujutro i dvije uvece, dakle bas onako kako Hanumica preporucuje :Shock:  Rekao mi je jos da sacekam sa nalazima krvi pa da onda pocnem piti. Bas sam se iznenadila. Kaze MM:''Ma zna dr. on je ''administrator na Rodi'' :Laughing:  :Laughing:  Postupak se izvodi u Belgiji.

----------


## sara79

> Narucila sam sve preparate osim DHEA. Bila kod mog MPO-a na konsultacijama jer uskoro krecem u stimulaciju pa sam mislila da malo ''pripomognem'' i kazem dr. sta sam procitala na ovoj temi, kad se on samo nasmija i izvadi iz ladice pripremljen recept DHEA, 60 kapsula od 25mg, a ispod pise da se pije jedna ujutro i dvije uvece, dakle bas onako kako Hanumica preporucuje Rekao mi je jos da sacekam sa nalazima krvi pa da onda pocnem piti. Bas sam se iznenadila. Kaze MM:''Ma zna dr. on je ''administrator na Rodi'' Postupak se izvodi u Belgiji.


A jel znas zasto jedna ujutro a dvije uvece?
Ja sam htjela isto poceti piti DHEA koji mi je 4,2 cini mi se al nisam jos i neznam koju bi dozu trebala uopce piti.

Jel ti cekas sad nalaz krvi i pa ces znati koliki je ili?
Sretno u novom postupku

----------


## alma_itd

Hvala :Grin:  Sto se tice doziranja, ni ja nemam pojma zasto je tako, to bi nam bolje mogla Hanumica objasniti jer je ona takvo doziranje preporucila. Sutra cu navratiti u bolnicu da provjerim nalaze krvi pa da znam da li da pijem DHEA ili ne. Na ovoj temi sam procitala da se ne treba piti ako su ti vrijednosti DHEA-s blize gornjoj granici. Meni su kapsule napravili u apoteci.

----------


## sara79

> Hvala Sto se tice doziranja, ni ja nemam pojma zasto je tako, to bi nam bolje mogla Hanumica objasniti jer je ona takvo doziranje preporucila. Sutra cu navratiti u bolnicu da provjerim nalaze krvi pa da znam da li da pijem DHEA ili ne. Na ovoj temi sam procitala da se ne treba piti ako su ti vrijednosti DHEA-s blize gornjoj granici. Meni su kapsule napravili u apoteci.


Moj DHEA je toncno na pola....4,2 a gor.granica je 9 i sitno nesto. Moram bas pogledati. Mislim da bi bilo previse da pijem 3×25 na dan. Ajde bas me zanima koliki je kod tebe i koliku ces dozu piti. Javi nam  :Wink:

----------


## alma_itd

Bila danas kod dr. Kaze da mi je DHEA-s 6,4 i da ne trebam piti DHEA koji mi je propisao. Sad neznam koje su ovdje referentne vrijednosti, moram pogledati sta kaze dr.google :Smile:  U svakom slucaju nastavit cu sa ostalim suplementima i vitaminima.

----------


## sara79

> Bila danas kod dr. Kaze da mi je DHEA-s 6,4 i da ne trebam piti DHEA koji mi je propisao. Sad neznam koje su ovdje referentne vrijednosti, moram pogledati sta kaze dr.google U svakom slucaju nastavit cu sa ostalim suplementima i vitaminima.


Super ako nemoras, jedne tablete manje  :Wink:

----------


## Kadauna

http://www.index.hr/mobile/clanak.as...mame&id=815463


vitjamin d!

----------


## borba

Drage heroine,

lijepo je cuti da postoji sansa i nada i za nas sa veoma niskim amh i losim spermogramom.Zahvaljujem se svima na korisnim savjetima koje neke od nas prihvate ,a neke i ne.Hvala hanumici fata koja licno meni daje malo nade u ovom tunelu.Ja imam 36 godina ,u braku 4 godine,muzu ustanovljena losa pokretljivost i morfologija,pokretljivost smo doveli na normalu,ali morfologiju jos ne.Ako neko ima koristan savjet rado ga prihvatam.Imali smo jednu neuspjesnu ICSI sa merionalom i cetrotide,gdje smo dobili samo jednu nezrelu jc. oplodjenu,dvocelijsku,ali do trudnoce nije doslo.Citajuci post hanumice fate odlucila sam da probam sa uzimanjem istih suplemenata ,uz to jos macinu travu caj i laneno ulje sa sirom.Ako je nekoj od vas od koristi ,pokretljivost smo popravili sa cajem zvanim babin zub.Veliki pozdrav !

----------


## Varnica

> Drage heroine,
> 
> lijepo je cuti da postoji sansa i nada i za nas sa veoma niskim amh i losim spermogramom.Zahvaljujem se svima na korisnim savjetima koje neke od nas prihvate ,a neke i ne.Hvala hanumici fata koja licno meni daje malo nade u ovom tunelu.Ja imam 36 godina ,u braku 4 godine,muzu ustanovljena losa pokretljivost i morfologija,pokretljivost smo doveli na normalu,ali morfologiju jos ne.Ako neko ima koristan savjet rado ga prihvatam.Imali smo jednu neuspjesnu ICSI sa merionalom i cetrotide,gdje smo dobili samo jednu nezrelu jc. oplodjenu,dvocelijsku,ali do trudnoce nije doslo.Citajuci post hanumice fate odlucila sam da probam sa uzimanjem istih suplemenata ,uz to jos macinu travu caj i laneno ulje sa sirom.Ako je nekoj od vas od koristi ,pokretljivost smo popravili sa cajem zvanim babin zub.Veliki pozdrav !


Da li mi možeš reći gdje ima za kupiti taj čaj, babin zub?

----------


## borba

Varnice, babin zub caj narucujemo od travara Nikole Rancica iz Srbije,iz Pirota,koji nam salju prijatelji.Latinski naziv je Tribulus Terrestritis,pokusaj ga pronaci kod provjerenih travara u Hrvatskoj,procitala sam da ga ima  na otocima i u Dalmaciji.Mi smo probali i caj od MIje iz Splita mnogima je on poznat,ali kod mm nije bilo ucinka,te razne vitamine i preparate i nista.Na preporuku poznanika dobijemo caj babin zub kao jos jedan probni preparat i to je bio bingo za pokretljivost.MM je imao samo 3% pokretljivih spermatozoida koji su se u roku od samo dva mjeseca popravili na 30%,tj 10% vise.To smo saznali slucajno ,jer sam ja posle tih dva mjeseca ostala prirodno trudna,nazalost ,zavrsilo se sa missed abort u 6.nedelji.Nadam se da ces imati srece da pronadjes babin zub,veoma je jeftin,a ucinak je ,barem kod nas,bio veoma znacajan.

----------


## borba

Drage,

imam jedno pitanje vezano za DHEA ,da li je moguce da je povezana kod nekih sa kasnjenjem menstruacije ? Uzimam je tek jedan mjesec,75 mg dnevno,2x25mg ujutro i 25 mg uvece.Menstruacija mi je zadnjih godina dolazila tacno svakih 25-26 dana ,medjutim,vec je 31 dan ,a nema nagovjestaja od nje.Imam zadnjih tri dana lagane grceve,kao i do sada sto sam imala,ali to je sve.Molim sve koje imaju iskustvo sa DHEA za pomoc.Da li je moguce da je 75 mg visoka doza za mene ili tijelu treba da se prilagodi ? Nazalost,nemam vremena za gubljenje,pogotovo ne bez ciklusa,jer se vec slijedeci mjesec pripremam za ICSI sa klomifenom ili femarom.Hvala unaprijed !

----------


## borba

Pitanje za moderatorke,

zasto vec 5 dana necete da objavite moj post ? U cemu je problem ? Pitanje je veoma prikladno.

----------


## excess

lijep pozdrav! moram se ukljuciti u temu. nas problem je bio sekundarna neplodnost, tri godine smo pokusavali dobiti drugo dijete. otprilike nakon dvije odlucili smo se za pretrage koje su pokazale jako nizak Amh kod mene. MM sve u redu. nakon pocetnog soka, pocela sam citati sve i svasta, pa tako i ovu temu. 6 mjeseci sam uzimala: multivitamine, Q10, l-arginin, omega3, grickala sjemenke suncokreta i buce, laneno ulje, nastojala se sto zdravije hraniti itd.... povremeno sam pila caj od vrkute i predzadnji mjesec caj od marulje, ali stvarno ne mogu reci da sam bila disciplinirana u tome. i ostala sam trudna!!! 
vjerovatno je vise faktora utjecalo, ali sigurna sam da su ovi preparati pomogli. hvala Hanumi. i svima zelim puno srece!!! ne znaci da ce svima pomoci, svaka je prica individualna, ali vrijedi pokusati...

----------


## spodoba

> Drage,
> 
> imam jedno pitanje vezano za DHEA ,da li je moguce da je povezana kod nekih sa kasnjenjem menstruacije ? Uzimam je tek jedan mjesec,75 mg dnevno,2x25mg ujutro i 25 mg uvece.Menstruacija mi je zadnjih godina dolazila tacno svakih 25-26 dana ,medjutim,vec je 31 dan ,a nema nagovjestaja od nje.Imam zadnjih tri dana lagane grceve,kao i do sada sto sam imala,ali to je sve.Molim sve koje imaju iskustvo sa DHEA za pomoc.Da li je moguce da je 75 mg visoka doza za mene ili tijelu treba da se prilagodi ? Nazalost,nemam vremena za gubljenje,pogotovo ne bez ciklusa,jer se vec slijedeci mjesec pripremam za ICSI sa klomifenom ili femarom.Hvala unaprijed !



Osobno mislim da nisam imala neki benefit od DHEA. Ja sam ga pocela uzimati kad mi je doc izmjerio neke mizerne vrijednosti, pa smo uveli 1x25mg i vrijednost se popravila. Moj MPO-vac je rekao da ne mogu pogrijesiti ako uzimam i vise, tj. Njegova preporuka je bila 3x75mg..u stilu, DHEA nikad dosta. To je sve bilo prije prvih IVF pokusaja. Rezultati prva dva pokusaja su bili katastrofa, tako da sam ubrzo opet smanjila na 1x25mg.

Ja sam se vise fokusirala na coenzym Q10, psenicnu travu, smokve u maslinovom ulju, melatonin (mada i za to valja cekirati vrijednosti), a pogotovo sir s lanenim uljem.

Ja bi na tvom mjesto cekirala kakav je DHEA. Mnoge PCOS pacijentice imaju povisenu vrijednost, u tom slucaju npr ne bi imalo smisla kljukati se s tim.

Glede melatonina – postoji mogucnost uzimati HTP5 koji sadrzi  tryptophan, koji se pak odrazava na izmedju ostalog na melatonin i  serotonin. Ja sam najprije uzimala 3mg melatonina jer je bio nizak, a  onda sam presla na 200mg HTP5. Melatonin se inace pokazao da moze  poboljsati stopu fertilizacije i tako i uspjeh IVF-a (ili prirodnog  pokusavanja). Ali oprez, ako ga netko zeli duze vrijeme uzimati, dobro  bi bilo cekirati vrijednosti, inace se moze i negativno odraziti na  ciklus i izazvati suprotni ucinak.

----------


## borba

> Osobno mislim da nisam imala neki benefit od DHEA. Ja sam ga pocela uzimati kad mi je doc izmjerio neke mizerne vrijednosti, pa smo uveli 1x25mg i vrijednost se popravila. Moj MPO-vac je rekao da ne mogu pogrijesiti ako uzimam i vise, tj. Njegova preporuka je bila 3x75mg..u stilu, DHEA nikad dosta. To je sve bilo prije prvih IVF pokusaja. Rezultati prva dva pokusaja su bili katastrofa, tako da sam ubrzo opet smanjila na 1x25mg.
> 
> Ja sam se vise fokusirala na coenzym Q10, psenicnu travu, smokve u maslinovom ulju, melatonin (mada i za to valja cekirati vrijednosti), a pogotovo sir s lanenim uljem.
> 
> Ja bi na tvom mjesto cekirala kakav je DHEA. Mnoge PCOS pacijentice imaju povisenu vrijednost, u tom slucaju npr ne bi imalo smisla kljukati se s tim.
> 
> Glede melatonina – postoji mogucnost uzimati HTP5 koji sadrzi  tryptophan, koji se pak odrazava na izmedju ostalog na melatonin i  serotonin. Ja sam najprije uzimala 3mg melatonina jer je bio nizak, a  onda sam presla na 200mg HTP5. Melatonin se inace pokazao da moze  poboljsati stopu fertilizacije i tako i uspjeh IVF-a (ili prirodnog  pokusavanja). Ali oprez, ako ga netko zeli duze vrijeme uzimati, dobro  bi bilo cekirati vrijednosti, inace se moze i negativno odraziti na  ciklus i izazvati suprotni ucinak.


Hvala ti puno,

ja sam sigurna da mi je ili doza previsoka ili dhea i pored niskog amh ne odgovara meni.Cekiracu melatonin svakako,kao i dhea,jer sam sigurna u moc ovih preparata,e sta je dobitna kombinacija za svakog pojedinacno,to ce se vec otkriti.Citajucu tvoj post,spodoba,uzimam i sir sa lanenim uljem,prava ste mala enciklopedija i cijenim vas svaki savjet,nikad ih nije mnogo.Nadam se sretnom kraju u mom slucaju,kao i za sve ostale.

----------


## hanumica fata

drage cure, 

samo da vam javim da je moja knjizica o popravljanju kvaliteta JS danas i sutra na free download-u.
evo je tu http://www.amazon.com/HOW-TO-IMPROVE.../dp/B00HIPVZM2

znaci bas svako moze da je besplatno cita, ne treba da imate i-pod, tablet, kindle ili bilo koji specijalan uredjaj, 
bukvalno je 1-click da se sa amazon-a skine softwer sa knjigom i cita na kompjuteru ili cak i telefonu. 

ko stigne i ima volju i zelju bilo bi naravno fenomenalno da ostavi neki mali review, barem 1-2 recenice da ostale zene znaju sta ih ocekuje. ali ne osjecajte se molim vas ni u kakvoj obavezi, bice mi drago ako procitate i nadjete nesto za sebe, zato je i pisano.

puno vas pozdravljam i posto se nazalost u zadnje vrijeme rijetko javljam na forum, odusevljena sam da vidim ove divne pozitivne postove i price o poboljsanju JS. puno srdacnih pozdrava,

----------


## Mojca

hamunice, lijepo te vidjeti  :Heart:

----------


## hanumica fata

hvala, mojca!

nadam se svracacu cesce od jeseni. pozz

----------


## mačkulina

Dobro veče, 
ovako, vadila sam DHEA 24.06 koji je bio dosta nizak 3.72 (ref interval je 1.65-9.15) i počela ga piti u dozi 75 mg dnevno (ujutro 50 mg i navečer 25 mg) i nakon 3 tjedna konkretno 15.07 ga opet kontrolirala i on se malo popeo sa 3.72 na 4.18
Nastavila sam piti istu dozu i danas odem na folikulometriju (tako znatiželje radi jer sam imala kiretažu u lipnju a u srpnju sam dobila prvu menstruaciju taj put u srpnju nakon prve menstruacije i na 10 dc folikul mi je bio  16 mm a endometrij trolinijski debljine 9.6 mm) a ono danas mi je 11 dc folikul mi je 20.7 ali endometrij 4.37 

U životu nikada od kada sam počela ići na folikulometrije mi endometrij nije bio ovakav. 

Pijem DHEA od 75 mg dnevno, Q10 od 600 mg, omegu 3, Vitamin D... sad mene zanima da li je ijedna od vas nakon i pri uzimanju DHEA išla na folikulometrije i da li ima saznanja da je (možda) od DHEA joj se stanjio endometrij te da li je to uopće moguće?

Ako nije od DHEA, od čega je to - eto baš me zanimaju vaša mišljenja te iskustva. Hvala!

----------


## sara79

Cure dali koja ima podatak da ovih 600 mg coq10 sto hanumica preporucuje koliko je u ubiquinolu???
Koliko sam mogla naci na netu ubiquinol od 100 mg i od 200 mg imaju...koji je to sad za preporuciti???

----------


## tanatana

Ne znam ti odgovoriti na to pitanje. Ja pijem 200 mg ubiqunola na dan.

----------


## sara79

> Ne znam ti odgovoriti na to pitanje. Ja pijem 200 mg ubiqunola na dan.


Mozda se netko javi pa cemo znati  :Wink:

----------


## iva777

7

----------


## sara79

Nasla sam na hanumicinoj stranici da je preporuka 300-600 ubiquinola ili 800-1000 coq10 na dan.

----------


## iva777

> 7


Sorry pregledavajuci postove, slucajno sam postala.

----------


## hanumica fata

drage cure,

samo da vam javim da je knjiga o popravljanju kvaliteta jajnih stanica danas na besplatnom downloadu, 
dakle svako moze da je prenese na kompjuter (tj. na tablet, telefon etc) i prelista! 
naravno bilo bi genijalno ako neko ostavi kratku recenziju poslije citanja, ali ne znam ni da li je to iz HR uopste moguce uraditi na amazonu...znaci nema veze, samo uzivajte u citanju i nadam se da ce neko da nadje nesto korisno za sebe. evo i link gdje cete pronaci knjigu

na engleskom: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...U6FJKOHUYWMINR

na njemackom: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B014L5Y5AU


*i kad sam vec tu, da odgovorim na pitanje sto je sara 79 gore postavila:*

_Nasla sam na hanumicinoj stranici da je preporuka 300-600 ubiquinola ili 800-1000 coq10 na dan._

istina je - postoji ta mantra, taj hype da je ubiqunol puno bolja forma CoQ10 nego ubichinon. 

ali kako se ispostavlja, jedan dio te price ima veze sa propagandom...ja zadnjih mjeseci provodim dosta vremena citajuci studije o razlikama u apsorpciji, koncentracijama razlicitih formi CoQ10 etc...bice u narednom periodu par novih clanaka o tome kod mene na websajtu, ali samo preliminarno da kazem par stvari:

1. prve klinicke studije, kao i nebrojene case-studies na temu CoQ10 i popravljanje kvaliteta JC su napravljene sa ubichinonom (ubichinol je poceo da se koristi tek zadnjih godina), dakle kako to da ubichinon mnogima sad odjednom ne valja?

2. najbolji timovi na svijetu koji se ovom tematikom bave (progugliti Dr.Casper na TCART toronto npr.) koriste i dalje ubichinon za svoje pacijente... tacnije receno, ovi sto ih pominjem razvili su i vlastiti CoQ10 supplement u kojem se nalazi 999mg ubichinon-CoQ10 po kapsuli, i to je ono sto njihove starije pacijentice dobijaju

3. price o tome da ubichinol ima 5-8 puta bolju apsorpciju nego ubichinon su pisane od firmi koje isti proizvode, sto je i meni trebalo dugo da prihvatim

4. ubichinol je pod patentom (jedna velika japanska firma od koje ostali kupuju row materials za vlastite produkte), a ubichinon je ovaj obicni divljak bez patenta, tako da on ne moze znacajnije da se brendira

ovim svim hocu da kazem, da (premda ja jos uvijek preporucujem ubichinol da zaobidjem beskonacne diskusije), ne treba se time toliko opterecivati...

ja licno uzimam ubichinon trenutno (ali gledam da je rastvoren u ULJU, a niposto pulverizovan ili u vodi, kako mnogi proizvodjaci podvaljuju CoQ10 supplemente...)

eto samo sam to htjela ukratko da ispricam, jer znam da je u HR tesko pronaci suplemente u pravim dozama etc.

puno vas pozdravljam !

----------


## sara79

Hanumica samo da te pozdravim. Lijepo te je citati  :Smile:  
Jel to Coq10 ubiquinol sto vec imaju linkovi na stranici paleo mama??

----------


## Uh-puh

Hanumica, mozes mi molim te, onako kao malom debilceku, reci koje DHEA da kupim? 
 Moze neke sa amazona?  Od tamo mi je najzgodnije.
Ili bolje ovo: https://www.ergomaxshop.de/biomatrix...-bio-identisch

----------


## Uh-puh

Pitam jer na medpex im izbacuje cudne rezultate, a jedan od njih je i Kukident Haftcreme! 
Na docmorris nema.

----------


## mare157

Dobila sam preporuku od mpo dr da počnem uzimati DHEA sad 4 mj prije postupka. Jeste da ljetos punim 38godina, ali su mi svi hormoni ok. Jedino što sam low responder i imam malu zalihu js i to znam od 31.god kad smo krenuli s mpo.
Zanima me da li da kontroliram DHEA prije uzimanja, da li bi vi uzimali na mom mjestu (uredni hormoni, nikad problem kod mene). Malo sam si zbunjena.

Također molim preporuku koji dhea i CoQ10 kupiti.
Hvala

----------


## sara79

Svakako treba cekirati DHEA prije uzimanja tbl.

Ovdje na linku od hanumice imas sve info..koji dhea, koja omega, Coq10 i jos puno savjeta.

http://www.paleo-mama.com/

----------


## Mojca

Preporučam kontrolirati DHEA-S. Čemu uzimati preparat ako ga imaš dovoljno? 
Ja sam imala 39 godina kad sam ga kontrolirala i bio je unutar preporučenih vrijednosti, ali bliže gornjoj granici... A isto tako sam spadala u low respondere...

----------


## mare157

> Preporučam kontrolirati DHEA-S. Čemu uzimati preparat ako ga imaš dovoljno? 
> Ja sam imala 39 godina kad sam ga kontrolirala i bio je unutar preporučenih vrijednosti, ali bliže gornjoj granici... A isto tako sam spadala u low respondere...


Dr želi povećati broj i kvalitetu mojih js jer smo sad sa svih 225iu gonala sobili 3js od kojih je samo jedna bila ok i naravno, ostali smo bez transfera. Muž ima OAT i loš nalaz. Tražim i način kako njemu poboljšati stanje. Pio je bioastin i nakon 3mj je s-gram bio puno bolji, ali nakon 5mj je isti kao na početku.
Dugo smo van mpo voda i vidim da ima puno novih saznanja i lijekova, a ja sam izašla iz štosa  :Wink: 
Također mi je dhea djeluje dosta riskantno uzimati bez prethodne provjere, a dr mi je to prepisala kao da je sitnica. I ovako imam masnu kosu i sa skoro 38god imam masno lice i ponekad akne. Dosta važem jer znam da ću si prebacivati ako ne uspijemo, a ja ne probam bar s nekom alternativom.
Dala bi mi i estrofem priming protokol te elonvu.

----------


## Mojca

Meni se to ne čini sitnica. Svakako bi provjerila na tvom mjestu. 

Estrogen priming i Elonva mi se čine razumna opcija.

----------


## mare157

> Meni se to ne čini sitnica. Svakako bi provjerila na tvom mjestu. 
> 
> Estrogen priming i Elonva mi se čine razumna opcija.


Hvala Mojca
Znaš li gdje bi mogla naći više info o takvom protokolu i o elonvi? Može i u inbox da ovdje ne gušim temu

----------


## Mojca

Žao mi je, ne znam. 
Nisam to prolazila, pa se nisam bavila time.

----------


## spodoba

Koliko se sjecam odgovora mog mpo doktora, rekao je da estrogen priming i elonva ne idu zajedno.
Ja sam estrogen priming imala u dobitnom ciklusu, ali ne s elonvom. Cak sam u tom (dobitnom) ciklusu prekinula dogovorenu stimulaciju zbog lose reakcije i nastavila samo s jednim gonalom dnevno. Od toga dobila 2js (a imala 8 antralaca!!), od 2js su se obadvije oplodile..cura je sad 2.5god ☺.
S estrogenom sam nastavila i nakon punkcije..uz naravno obavezne utriće.

----------


## mare157

> Koliko se sjecam odgovora mog mpo doktora, rekao je da estrogen priming i elonva ne idu zajedno.
> Ja sam estrogen priming imala u dobitnom ciklusu, ali ne s elonvom. Cak sam u tom (dobitnom) ciklusu prekinula dogovorenu stimulaciju zbog lose reakcije i nastavila samo s jednim gonalom dnevno. Od toga dobila 2js (a imala 8 antralaca!!), od 2js su se obadvije oplodile..cura je sad 2.5god ☺.
> S estrogenom sam nastavila i nakon punkcije..uz naravno obavezne utriće.


Ajmeee sad si me bacila u dilemu. Svakako ću pitati dr da mi malo pojasni zašto takav protokol. I mene si ponukala da malo više kopam za informacijama.

----------


## Frixie

Ja sam ovaj ciklus na Elonvi (3dc) i za sad sam samo na njoj. Sutra ćemo vidjeti kakva je situacija i da li ću još što dobiti. Od preparata za kvalitetu js uzimam Omegu3.

*mare157* MM ima isto OAT i njemu nismo nikako do sad uspjeli popraviti spermiogram (ustanovljeno je naknadno genetsko oštećenje y kromosma). Pio je astaxsantin - biosatin, selen, cink, folnu, tribestan, jeo je orašaste, kravlji sir...ma svašta. Sad smo uzeli fertilup, pa ćemo vidjeti dal ćemo barem mrvicu morfologiju popraviti, kad ne možemo količinu.

----------


## spodoba

> Ajmeee sad si me bacila u dilemu. Svakako ću pitati dr da mi malo pojasni zašto takav protokol. I mene si ponukala da malo više kopam za informacijama.


gle, od elonve se ocekuje da malo mobilizira bolje nego ostali lijekovi ionako polijene jajnike low responderica. citala sam tada dosta o elonvi i po iskustvima postoje zene koje imaju odlican response na taj lijek u odnosu na ono sto su do tada pokusale. opet postoje one kojima ni to ne pomaze.
primjedba - lijek postoji u dvije jacine, ovisno o kilazi pacijentice
ja sam u skupini onih koji nisu posebno reagirali na taj lijek. dobila sam elonvu na 3dc i do 7-8dc nisam nista drugo smjela pikati. valjda je doc htio vidjeti kakvo je stanje. od kojih 7-8 antralaca se vidio jedan folikel i jos jedan sitnijii. onda je doc pojacao s puregonom 225IE, pa smo dosli na tri. end of story je bio taj da su se folikli neravnomjerno razvijali i tako smo dobili tri JS, od toga jedna zrela. tocno sam znala da ce se samo jedna razviti i po E2 koji je vadjen pred stopericu. ta jedna se i oplodila ali stala s razvojem 2.dan od punkcije.
so far, za mene je elonva prosla s nula bodova.

----------


## mare157

Ovu je bas slaba reakcija na lijek. Nesto kao ja s gonalima u ovom zadnjem postupku.

----------


## NinaDrv

> gle, od elonve se ocekuje da malo mobilizira bolje nego ostali lijekovi ionako polijene jajnike low responderica. citala sam tada dosta o elonvi i po iskustvima postoje zene koje imaju odlican response na taj lijek u odnosu na ono sto su do tada pokusale. opet postoje one kojima ni to ne pomaze.
> primjedba - lijek postoji u dvije jacine, ovisno o kilazi pacijentice
> ja sam u skupini onih koji nisu posebno reagirali na taj lijek. dobila sam elonvu na 3dc i do 7-8dc nisam nista drugo smjela pikati. valjda je doc htio vidjeti kakvo je stanje. od kojih 7-8 antralaca se vidio jedan folikel i jos jedan sitnijii. onda je doc pojacao s puregonom 225IE, pa smo dosli na tri. end of story je bio taj da su se folikli neravnomjerno razvijali i tako smo dobili tri JS, od toga jedna zrela. tocno sam znala da ce se samo jedna razviti i po E2 koji je vadjen pred stopericu. ta jedna se i oplodila ali stala s razvojem 2.dan od punkcije.
> so far, za mene je elonva prosla s nula bodova.


Ista stvar i kod mene, nula bodova s Elonvom, a polagala sam velike nade u nju  :Sad:

----------


## Andjelaaa

Voljela bih da mi se javiš. Ja sam nova ovdje a potrebno mi je nekoliko informacija.

----------


## mimsi

Pozdrav cure!
Nova sam na ovoj temi. Da se ukratko predstavim: 29 god., AMH 8,3, FSH 10,7 (mjereno u 2.mj.2016.), vjerojatno oštećeni jajovodi (imala sam laparoskopiju prije god.dana kojom su odstranjene priraslice, no rečeno mi je da je vjerojatno i u tome problem - što je dirano, dirano je); MM sve ok.
Prošli smo prvi ivf, nažalost neuspješno.
Čitajući ovu temu, odlučila sam poraditi na kvaliteti jajnih stanica. 
Budući da mi je DHEA 7,1, mislim da mi to ne treba, ali odlučila sam uzimati vitamin D, omegu 3 i COQ10 (mislim da bi 400 mg bilo ok). Nova sam u svemu tome i pojma nemam gdje naručiti, od kojeg proizvođača, koju količinu uzimati na dan i sl. Također me zanima koliko vremena je potrebno da to počne djelovati. U novi postupak ću vjerojatno u rujnu... Svi odgovori/iskustva i savjeti su dobro došli  :Smile:  Hvala!

----------


## mimsi

Pozdrav cure!
Nova sam na ovoj temi. Da se ukratko predstavim: 29 god., AMH 8,3, FSH 10,7 (mjereno u 2.mj.2016.), vjerojatno oštećeni jajovodi (imala sam laparoskopiju prije god.dana kojom su odstranjene priraslice, no rečeno mi je da je vjerojatno i u tome problem - što je dirano, dirano je); MM sve ok.
Prošli smo prvi ivf, nažalost neuspješno.
Čitajući ovu temu, odlučila sam poraditi na kvaliteti jajnih stanica. 
Budući da mi je DHEA 7,1, mislim da mi to ne treba, ali odlučila sam uzimati vitamin D, omegu 3 i COQ10 (mislim da bi 400 mg bilo ok). Nova sam u svemu tome i pojma nemam gdje naručiti, od kojeg proizvođača, koju količinu uzimati na dan i sl. Također me zanima koliko vremena je potrebno da to počne djelovati. U novi postupak ću vjerojatno u rujnu... Svi odgovori/iskustva i savjeti su dobro došli  :Smile:  Hvala!

----------


## NinaDrv

> Pozdrav cure!
> Nova sam na ovoj temi. Da se ukratko predstavim: 29 god., AMH 8,3, FSH 10,7 (mjereno u 2.mj.2016.), vjerojatno oštećeni jajovodi (imala sam laparoskopiju prije god.dana kojom su odstranjene priraslice, no rečeno mi je da je vjerojatno i u tome problem - što je dirano, dirano je); MM sve ok.
> Prošli smo prvi ivf, nažalost neuspješno.
> Čitajući ovu temu, odlučila sam poraditi na kvaliteti jajnih stanica. 
> Budući da mi je DHEA 7,1, mislim da mi to ne treba, ali odlučila sam uzimati vitamin D, omegu 3 i COQ10 (mislim da bi 400 mg bilo ok). Nova sam u svemu tome i pojma nemam gdje naručiti, od kojeg proizvođača, koju količinu uzimati na dan i sl. Također me zanima koliko vremena je potrebno da to počne djelovati. U novi postupak ću vjerojatno u rujnu... Svi odgovori/iskustva i savjeti su dobro došli  Hvala!


Poslala sam ti poruku  :Smile:

----------


## mimsi

Vidjela sam, i odgovorila  :Smile:  Hvala ti!

----------


## Pčelica84

Žene moje, imala bih jedno pitanje. Ne znam jesam li na dobroj stranici, a ako nisam, uputite me, pls. Naime, iza mene je 5 stimuliranih postupaka. Imam slabu rezervu, amh nizak, lpsc, ciste, histeroskopije-septum, mutacija trombofilija pai gen heterozigot 4g/5g, za što pijem aspirin protect, tsh 2,5, pijem eutirox, sada je oko 1,5. Već sam rekla, slabo reagiram na stimulaciju, ali svaki put je došlo do transfera barem jednom 8-st. Nikada nije došlo do implantacije. To je bit. Da li postoji nešto još da uradim od nalaza, ima li ikakve šanse da poboljšam šanse za implantaciju? dr. govore da nema, ali ja ne mogu da mirujem i pustim sve slučaju, dok mi postupak za postupkom odlazi...Ili, stvarno nema ništa?! Došla sam ovdje na forum, jer me razumijete, znate o čemu pričam, i ako ima bilo što što bi pomoglo, vi ćete znati. 
Unaprijed hvala...

----------


## mimsi

Cure, imam pitanje.  :Smile: 
Koliko je opasno/preporucljivo piti coq10 i nakon ovulacije? U slucaju da je doslo do trudnoce? 
Htjela bih poceti s pijenjem no razmisljam sto ako slucajno zatrudnim dok cekam novi postupak...iako je mala sansa jer vec skoro 4 god.nista..al ono, uvijek je moguce. A sad bas da pazimo..ne znam, ipak to ne bi ako bas ne moramo, mozda se bas zalomi  :Smile: 
Sta kazete?

----------


## glow

> Pozdrav cure!
> Nova sam na ovoj temi. Da se ukratko predstavim: 29 god., AMH 8,3, FSH 10,7 (mjereno u 2.mj.2016.), vjerojatno oštećeni jajovodi (imala sam laparoskopiju prije god.dana kojom su odstranjene priraslice, no rečeno mi je da je vjerojatno i u tome problem - što je dirano, dirano je); MM sve ok.
> Prošli smo prvi ivf, nažalost neuspješno.
> Čitajući ovu temu, odlučila sam poraditi na kvaliteti jajnih stanica. 
> Budući da mi je DHEA 7,1, mislim da mi to ne treba, ali odlučila sam uzimati vitamin D, omegu 3 i COQ10 (mislim da bi 400 mg bilo ok). Nova sam u svemu tome i pojma nemam gdje naručiti, od kojeg proizvođača, koju količinu uzimati na dan i sl. Također me zanima koliko vremena je potrebno da to počne djelovati. U novi postupak ću vjerojatno u rujnu... Svi odgovori/iskustva i savjeti su dobro došli  Hvala!


Draga @Mimsi, evo i mene s prošle zajedničke, na ovoj temi - nakon neuspjeha imam ista pitanja kao i ti za poboljšanje kvalitete jajnih stanica. Možeš li mi proslijediti nekak u pp ili javno svejedno mi je, što su ti od info, dale iskusnije cure kako sve to konzumirati - koliko - gdje naručivati i sl.

Hvala puno!  :Smile:

----------


## mimsi

Hej Glow  :Smile:  imas pp

----------


## NinaDrv

Za one koje planiraju naručiti Q10, na sniženju je trenutno na iHerb-u  :Smile: 

100 mg: http://hr.iherb.com/doctor-s-best-hi...9?rcode=ktb637
600 mg: http://hr.iherb.com/doctor-s-best-hi...5?rcode=ktb637

----------


## Konfuzija

Zanimljivo:

http://www.ovascience.com/treatments/augment

----------


## hulija

Babin zub go ima kao lek u bugarskoj pod imenom tribestan isto je i u makedoniji go ima pcelica 84 jel imas ispitanovit d i jel imas uradzeno ogtt test   i insulin imas li ispitano izvini sto ovako ti pisem jer ja sam makedonka

----------


## AN NUR

Pozdrav,svima!

Nova sam na forumu ali već stara u MPO vodama, a opet, nista mi nije jasno.
uzrok neplodnosti nepoznat. Naizgled i po nalazima, sve ok.MM nalaz uredan.

Zadnji drugi po redu pokušaj icsi 03. 2015.

Sad oporavljena od poraza, pokušavam krenuti dalje u postupke.
Ja sam 41 mm 47 godina.
Slučajno nabasam i na ovu temu o DHEA, 
Naravno odmah uradim analizu spolnih hormona, plus inhibin B, AMH i DHEA.
Čini mi se da vi ovdje očitavate te analize u letu pa ako nekom nije mrsko nek odvoji malo vremena i za mene.

prlolaktin        396,5             ref 102-496
DHEA                5,3              ref 1,62-6,02
estradiol           28,12           ref 26,7-156,0
AMH                  0,311          ref 0,10-2,96
FSH                   7,3             ref 3,5 -12,5
progesteron        0,526         ref 0,15- 1,10
testosteron         0,133         ref 0,06- 0,82
inhibin B            42,4            ref 15- 200
jutarnji kortizol u serumu  347,4 ref 171 - 536

Iskreno, ja sam se pogubila u čitanju o svemu i svačemu što bi moglo uticati na plodnost.
Nekako sam se duboko razočarala kad iz 1 iui i 2 icsi nismo uspjeli, a imam hrpu "urednih" nalaza.
hormoni štitne, vitamini, minerali (malo mi je nizak mg i vit D), NK cells, inzulnemije,
Sklonost trombofiliji imam ali imala sam i terapiju u zadnjem postupku.
Ipak sam low respond.
Uvjek samo tri js, ali kvalitetne i oplođene sve.
Da pijem ovo što hanumica preporučuje iako mi DHEA baš nije niska ili...?

----------


## spodoba

Na tvom mjestu bi se vise vrtila oko coencyma q10
Uzima se po 600-800mg dnevno
Toplo preporucujem dnevnu konzumaciju svjezeg sira 200g i  2 zlice lanenog ulja..pomijesane zajedno.

Tvoj dhea je dobar, skoro na gornjoj granici. Zato ne
Pripazi na unos proteina..  1g po kg tjelesne mase (ne manje), cekiraj ferritin. Niska rezerva zeljeza isto moze biti faktor neuspjeha. Cekiraj stitnjacu.

----------


## biska

Drage cure, help!

Vidim na temi da je većina vas raznorazne vitamine i suplemente naručivala online.
Prošli mjesec sam na iHerbu naručila Q10, vitamin D i melatonin. Pošiljka je po webtracku stigla u Hrvatsku prije 8 dana i sad sam u brizi da li će mi uopće stići i kako to provjeriti  :Sad: 
Je li netko imao slična iskustva?

----------


## sanjka

> Drage cure, help!
> 
> Vidim na temi da je većina vas raznorazne vitamine i suplemente naručivala online.
> Prošli mjesec sam na iHerbu naručila Q10, vitamin D i melatonin. Pošiljka je po webtracku stigla u Hrvatsku prije 8 dana i sad sam u brizi da li će mi uopće stići i kako to provjeriti 
> Je li netko imao slična iskustva?


Koliki ti je ukupan iznos bio bez postarine??
Ako je preko 22, 23 dolara mozda ces platiti pdv na iznos i otvaranje posiljke.
Ne znam dal se to moze uopce provjeriti sto zelis.
Ako je ovo sto pisem onda te moraju obavjestiti.

----------


## biska

Iznos je preko 22 dolara, nije mi problem platiti pdv, samo da mogu preuzeti posiljku. Brine me je li moguce da je posiljka zapela na carini iz nekog razloga?? U smislu da sam narucila nesto sto se ne smije uvesti u RH, mozda je taj melatonin sporan...

----------


## NinaDrv

Čitala sam na temi iHerb na forumu da je nedavno bilo nekih problema oko melatonina. Ja sam ga naručila prošle godine i došao je bez problema. Probaj zvati poštu.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja bih naručila neke suplemente čitam ovdje već mi se zamutilo pred očima i opet ne znam koje, znači DHEA-s sam kontrolirala prije 8 godina bio je nizak, jel da ga uopće čekiram
i ove druge pogotovo Q10 ali koji? i vitamin D

----------


## sanjka

> Ja bih naručila neke suplemente čitam ovdje već mi se zamutilo pred očima i opet ne znam koje, znači DHEA-s sam kontrolirala prije 8 godina bio je nizak, jel da ga uopće čekiram
> i ove druge pogotovo Q10 ali koji? i vitamin D


Cekiraj ipak DHEA.
Ima na hanumicinoj stranici pa ako imas vremena pogledaj.
Cini mi se da ona preporuca ubiquinol q10.

----------


## sanjka

Mimi evo pogledaj malo ovdje

http://www.paleo-mama.com/should-you...e-egg-quality/

http://www.paleo-mama.com/should-you...e-egg-quality/

----------


## sanjka

Ovo sam ti htjela 

http://www.paleo-mama.com/coq10-migh...logical-clock/

----------


## Jolica30

Curke a dali ima neki web shop kod nas sa tim vitaminima a da su kvalitetni? Ja ne baratam sa paypalom i sl  :Unsure:  :Unsure:

----------


## biska

Jolice koliko sam vidjela kod nas bas nema u prodaji vitamina i ostalih cudesa u dozama koje je Hanumica preporucila, a cini mi se i da je sve skuplje.

----------


## biska

Nina, idem gledati na forum, hvala ti!
Je li melatonin imao kakvog ucinka?
Sto si jos uz njega uzimala?

----------


## sanjka

> Curke a dali ima neki web shop kod nas sa tim vitaminima a da su kvalitetni? Ja ne baratam sa paypalom i sl


Jolica uzmi si prepaid karticu. Platis ju 30 kn i nije vezana za tekuci racun. Koliko uplatis na nju toliko i potrosis. 
Ima ju Addiko banka to je bivsa Hypo Alpe Adria.

----------


## Jolica30

Hvala sanjka, raspitat ću se u banci  :Smile:

----------


## NinaDrv

Melatonin mi je odličan, pijem ga povremeno, par puta mjesečno oko punog mjeseca kad ne mogu zaspati ili kad zbog briga san ne dolazi na oči.Zaspim za 20-tak minuta.

----------


## NinaDrv

Nema kod nas takvog povoljnog web shop. Ne moraš plaćati PayPalom, možeš bilo kojom karticom koju imaš uz tekući. Ja plaćam vizom.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Sanjka čitala sam ali u linku su kapsule od 100 mg a ona preporučuje 600 mg Q10 pa zato pitam koje onda naručiti?

----------


## NinaDrv

Ja sam uzimala Coq10 mjesec dana od 400 mg, zatim od 200 mg. Znam cure koje su uzimale manju dozu i isto im je pomoglo.

----------


## Mali Mimi

NinaDrv gdje si to naručila možeš i na pp ako se tu nesmije reklamirat

----------


## sanjka

Mimi nisam mislila tocno na mg da pogledas vec i proizvodjaca.
Evo ovdje imaju dva koja preporucuje hanumica ubiquinol i ima od 100 ili 200. Ubiquinol je pisala da se uzima 300-600 dnevno a obicni q 10 800-100.

http://uk.iherb.com/search?kw=ubiquinol+coq10+

----------


## NinaDrv

> NinaDrv gdje si to naručila možeš i na pp ako se tu nesmije reklamirat


Imaš pp  :Kiss:

----------


## sanjka

> Osobno mislim da nisam imala neki benefit od DHEA. Ja sam ga pocela uzimati kad mi je doc izmjerio neke mizerne vrijednosti, pa smo uveli 1x25mg i vrijednost se popravila. Moj MPO-vac je rekao da ne mogu pogrijesiti ako uzimam i vise, tj. Njegova preporuka je bila 3x75mg..u stilu, DHEA nikad dosta. To je sve bilo prije prvih IVF pokusaja. Rezultati prva dva pokusaja su bili katastrofa, tako da sam ubrzo opet smanjila na 1x25mg.
> 
> Ja sam se vise fokusirala na coenzym Q10, psenicnu travu, smokve u maslinovom ulju, melatonin (mada i za to valja cekirati vrijednosti), a pogotovo sir s lanenim uljem.
> 
> Ja bi na tvom mjesto cekirala kakav je DHEA. Mnoge PCOS pacijentice imaju povisenu vrijednost, u tom slucaju npr ne bi imalo smisla kljukati se s tim.
> 
> Glede melatonina – postoji mogucnost uzimati HTP5 koji sadrzi  tryptophan, koji se pak odrazava na izmedju ostalog na melatonin i  serotonin. Ja sam najprije uzimala 3mg melatonina jer je bio nizak, a  onda sam presla na 200mg HTP5. Melatonin se inace pokazao da moze  poboljsati stopu fertilizacije i tako i uspjeh IVF-a (ili prirodnog  pokusavanja). Ali oprez, ako ga netko zeli duze vrijeme uzimati, dobro  bi bilo cekirati vrijednosti, inace se moze i negativno odraziti na  ciklus i izazvati suprotni ucinak.


Samo da skrenem pozornost glede melatonina sto je spodoba pisala. Njegovo cekiranje dodje 650 kn.

----------


## biska

Sto bi tocno bili duzi periodi? Planirala sam uzimati 3 mg melatonina dnevno otprilike mjesec i po, nisam znala da ga treba cekirati. 
Uf, uf, nije to bas mali iznos... 
Nikad kraja troskovima  :Sad:

----------


## sanjka

> Sto bi tocno bili duzi periodi? Planirala sam uzimati 3 mg melatonina dnevno otprilike mjesec i po, nisam znala da ga treba cekirati. 
> Uf, uf, nije to bas mali iznos... 
> Nikad kraja troskovima


Biska ne znam tocno sto znaci duzi period, mozda se spodoba javi ako vidi. Zao mi je da si narucila i potrosila novce a jos nisi niti dobila naruceno ali prije bilo cega da se podje piti treba sve dobro procitati i savjetovati se ovdje s iskusnim curama.
Na ovoj temi sve pise, nema bas puno stranica....zato za sve cure citati citati citati. Nadam se da nikome nije problem vratiti se dvije, tri stranice unatrag pa procitati sto je napisano.

----------


## biska

Hvala ti sanjka. Procitala sam temu, odavde sam i doznala za vecinu suplemenata, eto ocito mi je promaknula informacija o provjeri razine melatonina, za D3 znam da treba provjeriti, a Q10 da ne treba.
Nadam se da ce spodoba baciti oko na temu ovih dana  :Smile:

----------


## sanjka

> Hvala ti sanjka. Procitala sam temu, odavde sam i doznala za vecinu suplemenata, eto ocito mi je promaknula informacija o provjeri razine melatonina, za D3 znam da treba provjeriti, a Q10 da ne treba.
> Nadam se da ce spodoba baciti oko na temu ovih dana


Ajde javi dal ti je ovo stiglo.
Nema na cemu  :Wink:

----------


## biska

Moja iherb posiljka s d3, q10 i melatoninom stigla je u srijedu nakon predugog cekanja (bila je na carini od 30.10. a tek prije cca tjedan dana sam primila obavijest o tome). Uglavnom, morala sam na ukupni iznos platiti PDV, ali dobra vijest je da nisam narucila nista zabranjeno :D i da napokon mogu i na ovom polju poceti poduzimati nesto (uz posni sir i laneno ulje).

----------


## NinaDrv

> Moja iherb posiljka s d3, q10 i melatoninom stigla je u srijedu nakon predugog cekanja (bila je na carini od 30.10. a tek prije cca tjedan dana sam primila obavijest o tome). Uglavnom, morala sam na ukupni iznos platiti PDV, ali dobra vijest je da nisam narucila nista zabranjeno :D i da napokon mogu i na ovom polju poceti poduzimati nesto (uz posni sir i laneno ulje).


Koliko si morala platiti?

----------


## biska

25% od ukupnog iznosa

----------


## Dixy

Drage cure, napisaću vam ja ovdje svoja iskustva ( iako meni nije uspjela trudnoća), jer ima očiglednih pomaka. Niame, ja sam ušla u priču već sa puno godina, 45, i dr me primila jer već imam dijete, i jer mi jajnici još uredno rade. Problem je mm. Na prvoj IVF (bez pripreme) imala sam 13 js od kojih se 11 oplodilo, vraćene 2 drugi dan, i kad sam pitala za zamrzavanje dobila sam odgovor: ne zamrzavamo poslije 40 god  :Smile:  ( jer zamrzavaju samo blaste). Nije bilo ništa, i poslije 3 mj smo išli u novi postupak, a ja sam u međuvremenu:
- pila Q10 ( 600 i 400 kako koji dan
- D3 5000UI
- vit E 500
- matična mliječ ( ekvivalent 1000 mg)
- ulje nućirka ( Primerose oil kapsule)
- omega 3
- L-arginin i Alfa Lipoin ( ovo je bilo za MM ali sam mu maznula po neku, ne svaki dan)
- Folna redovno
- čaj od virka, hajdučice i očajnice (virak inače pijem već dugo)
- izbacila slatkiše potpuno
- sir domaći mladi ( ali punomasni) svaki dan, 1 jaje svaki dan
- kefir pravljeni kući
- u blenderu cikla mrkva jabuka limun med cimet (svaki dan, jednu količinu na 2 ili 3 dana)
- povrća inače puno
- kafu samo jednu nes ujutro
- sjemenke bundeve i suncokreta
- lan mljeveni u sve trpala
- Čia sjeme
- hodala barem 5000 koraka
- grijala stomak oblozima od ricinusovog ulja
- sjedila na vrućoj soli
- nosila čarape vunene pletene kući i noću
- par puta jela pšeničnu travu (tamman oko Božića posijala u 3 posude)
- jednu kutiju altajskog Mumija
- jednu kutiju Make
- melatonin 3mg


Eto, to je zaista bilo udarnički, ali htjela sam da probam. Na sljedećoj stimulaciji ( tražila sam malo blažu, što će mi toliki broj jc) , imala sam čini mi se 9, oplodilo se 7, i biologica se čudila koliko su bolje nego prvi put, sve se same oplodile, nije trebalo ICSI, 2 vraćene, opet nije uspjelo ali ... jedna doživjela 6 dan i zaleđena.
E sad, nije ni taj FET uspio ( pored svega, ne zaboravite moje godine! ) . Mislili smo da nećemo više, ali ja nisam mijenjala ishranu, a i nastavila sam manje doze sa Q10 ( 100-200), vit D, noćurkom, virkom, matičnom mliječi, vit e (100), nekako sam se dobro osjećala, svi virusi su me zaobilazili
2 mjeseca nakon 46 rođendana odlučimo još jedan pokušaj. Ovaj put rezultat još bolji, dr ne može vjerovati kakvi su jajnici i folikule.
Imali 7, oplodilo se 6 , ali mi je počeo rano rasti progesteron, pa je vraćen samo 1 sa malim izgledima. I iznenađenje, ovaj put 2 embriona preživjela do zamrzavanja.
Tako da eto, imam tu još nadu za FET, ali sve ovo sam vam pisala da vam kažem da sam na svom primjeru isprobala "popravljanje" i mogu reći da pali. 
E sad, šta je od ovog svega imalo najveći utjecaj, ja ne znam.
Mislim da je ključno izbaciti slatkiše i sve prerađevine ( suhomesnato, konzerve), jesti povrće i proteine (ali prirodne, jaja sir, meso i povrće, grašak, grah ...), a od medicine Q10, D, E, matični mliječ i čaj od virka.

I ja sam kupovala preko I-Herba ( živim u Beogradu) , i ista je stvar, putuje 8 dana do BG, a onda 2 sedmice bude na carini. Ali stiže, i puno je jeftinije

----------


## mala-bebica

Molila bi za savjet. Uzela bi si ove proizvode koje Fata spominje, ali ne znam da li se to može koristiti uz Hashimoto odnosno kada se pije Eutirox? Moji problem su: jedan jajovod neprohodan, blagi Hashimoto zbog čega sam na Eutiroxu, jedna blaža mutacija na trombofiliju. Imam i jednu rijeđu morfološku promjenu na js, pa ne znam da li kod toga pomažu svi ti preparati. Nadam se da će mi *Fata* odgovoriti. Hvala

----------


## mikiva

> Molila bi za savjet. Uzela bi si ove proizvode koje Fata spominje, ali ne znam da li se to može koristiti uz Hashimoto odnosno kada se pije Eutirox? Moji problem su: jedan jajovod neprohodan, blagi Hashimoto zbog čega sam na Eutiroxu, jedna blaža mutacija na trombofiliju. Imam i jednu rijeđu morfološku promjenu na js, pa ne znam da li kod toga pomažu svi ti preparati. Nadam se da će mi *Fata* odgovoriti. Hvala


Eutirox se (uglavnom)pije ujutro na taste. Ukoliko pijes dodatke zeljeza to treba odvojiti bar 5 sati.Vitamin d i omegu je dobro uzeti zajedno i to poslije obilatog rucka radi bolje iskoristivosti.Vitamin D voli masno.Autoimune bolesti cesto znace i manjak vitamina D.Zelim reci nece skoditi da ga pijes obzirm na hashimoto.Razmisli da folnu pijes u obliku Folata (ima ga me iherbu).Prije sublimacije bilo kojih drugih hormona trebala bi provjeriti trenutnu razinu istih u organizmu.Za hashimoto definitivno izbaci secere,mlijecno i gluten.Za trombofiliju znas..treba reagirati na vrijeme (razmisli o andolu vec sad ako vec nisi na nekoj terapiji).

----------


## sanjka

*mikiva* ja prvi put cujem da vit d i omegu treba uzimati zajedno i to poslije rucka!!!!
Za vit d znam da inace trebaju svi uzimati koji piju euthyrox al zajedno s kalcijem zbog bolje iskoristivosti.

Meni su i dr a i magistrice uvijek za omegu savjetovale prije rucka bar pol sata ili iza rucka 2 sata sto po meni znaci nataste.

----------


## sanjka

*Dixy* bravo za stanice al kad vidim popis svega sto si pila vrti mi se u glavi. Dobro si uspjela sve to posloziti u jednom danu.

Da se nadovezem na sve ovo.
*Psenicna trava* se ne smije uzimati ako se pije euthyrox i to jasno stoji na pakiranjima pa oprez.

Par postova iznad sam vec stavila sto je spodoba pisala za *melatonin* pa oprez i s tim.
U Hr dodje 650 kn njegovo cekiranje.

Isto tako Mumiju niti Macu/Maku ne bi uzimala.

Ovo drugo sve je ok i sasvim je dovoljno sto je *Fata* tocno navela u svojim postovi da se pije.

Isto tako *Dhea* obavezno provjeriti prije vec se uzme piti i posavjetovati sa lijecnikom.

Moje osobno misljenje je a i cure su vec tu pisale na forumu da i nije bas dobro toliko bildati imunitet jer ti tijelo od embrija misli da je uljez pa ga odbaci.

Sretno!!

----------


## Dixy

Ma da, *Sanjka*, definitivno ne treba sve. Ja sam ekstreman primjer godina, ali realno, budući da su mi hormoni potpuno u redu i nemem nikakvih drugih smetnji, nije bilo potrebe za DHEA recimo, ...

Za imunitet si vjerovatno u pravu, o tome sam i ja razmišljala, ali nisam našla nigdje baš ni za ni protiv. Mada, neke klinike i daju ženama imuno supresore nakon transfera, da malo "spuste" imunitet. Činjenica je da nisam ni kihnula već  godinu i po, i nijednom me gripa nije ni očešala  :Smile: 

Takođe se slažem za mumiju i Maku, ja sam to i uzela po jednu kutiju samo, tjedan dana, jer nisam baš imala neki filing da to pomaže. ( prvo nisam sigurna ni da su to zaista te biljke u tabletama). Melatonin sam isto samo povremeno, i to više da bih zaspala u 10, da obezbijedim sebi 8 sati sna.

realno, da skratim listu, ja bih se samo oslonila na domaću hranu, proteine ( jaja, sir), izbacivanje slatkiša, Q10 ( za 40+ , mlađim nema potrebe), D3, čaj od virka (vrkute), Omega 3 i to je to. I umjerena fizička aktivnost i dosta sna.
I naravno, cure koje imaju posebne terapije...

Sve ovo ostalo mislim da je više psihološki efekat  :Smile: 

Stvar je u tome da je i taj psihološki "važan" u smislu da nekako ti treba taj osjećaj da "nešto radiš", nešto vidljivo, nekako se teško osloniti samo na procese koji se dešavaju u tijelu, nevidljivo. Onda se nekako javlja potreba da se "pomogne" , pa sve ide redom, u stilu " ajde i ovo ću, ne može škoditi" ... tako da zapravo najviše tih skupih preparata samo protrči kroz nas i ode u WC  :Smile: 
Drugo, ja sam jako disciplinovana, pa mi ovo nije bilo teško, ali smatram da nijedan potupak ne smije biti mučenje i praćen nervozom. AKo je nekom pritisak da razmišlj o suplementima i što kad i sa čim, bolje je onda smanjiti na minimum, ali biti opušten.
Ono za čim mi sve tragamo je taj jedan optimalan režim funkcionisanja našeg tijela u kom će ono dati najbolje od sebe. 

Na kraju, nije bitan broj JS, već da se dogodi ta dobitna, a sve ovdje i na raznim drugim forumima smo svjedočile divnim čudima!

Želim vam svima puno radosti i dobrih vijesti u 2017! Veeeelike stomake i pelene po kući.  :grouphug: 

Mislim da obećava, neparna je i nije prestupna.  A želim nam svima i da Bog vidi naše napore i želje, i da nam pomogne da damo svoj doprinos da se čudo života uveća.

Jutros sam u autobusu slušala neku molitvu, kaže " Gospode, ako ima i jedno dobro djelo na mom ovozemaljskom putu, radi tog jednog izbavi me ..."

----------


## sanjka

*Dixy* sve si ovo lijepo napisala i sve je na mjestu  :Smile:  

I ja tebi zelim sve najbolje i da sto prije budes "trbusasta" a i mi zajedno s tobom  :Wink:  

Apsolutno se slazem za 2017!!!!

----------


## mala-bebica

Hvala ti puno na odgovoru  :Smile:  Uh, stalno sam na Folacinu, što nije kontradiktorno sa mojom mutacijom Pai heterozigot. Također, zbog iste uzimam stalno Andol, a sada u zadnjem postupku sam bila na heparinu no isto mi nije pomoglo. Što se prehrane tiče, to ću se potruditi izbaciti, škoditi ne može.

----------


## mikiva

> *mikiva* ja prvi put cujem da vit d i omegu treba uzimati zajedno i to poslije rucka!!!!
> Za vit d znam da inace trebaju svi uzimati koji piju euthyrox al zajedno s kalcijem zbog bolje iskoristivosti.
> 
> Meni su i dr a i magistrice uvijek za omegu savjetovale prije rucka bar pol sata ili iza rucka 2 sata sto po meni znaci nataste.


Vitamin D je topiv u mastima (kao i vit.A,K,E..) i kao takav uzimanje istog netom nakon obilnog jela (meni je to rucak) utjece na njegovu bolju iskoristivost.Moze se uzeti i tokom jela..poanta su masti..

----------


## mikiva

Mala-bebica kakvi su ti hormoni stitnjace?Vidim da pijes minimalnu dozu E.Bitno je da su ti hormoni (ft3, ft4) u redu.Osobito ft3.Mozda ti je doza od 25 premala.Hashimoto je prica za sebe.Ako su antitjela visoka znaci da je upala jaka i da ju treba pokusati smanjiti.Prehrana.Probaj,jer inace neces znati (inace imam japanca za podstanara dugi niz godina :Smile:

----------


## NinaDrv

CoQ10 je opet na sniženju na iHerbu http://hr.iherb.com/tr/cb?pcodes=DRB-00183&rcode=KTB637

----------


## inada

Vezano za co q10 jel netko probao koristiti i kakva su iskustva kv.jajnih stanica nakon uzimanja?

----------


## biska

Inada, citala sam na vise mjesta kako se q10 jako preporucuje, osobito za 40+ dobnu skupinu, a cure ovdje su pisale o pozitivnim iskustvima iako je vecina njih uzimala i druge suplemente zajedno s q10. 
Ono sto je super je da q10 nema nekih negativnih efekata na organizam ili sam postupak, pa se moze pokusati s njima bez bojazni.
Ja sam u pripremama za postupak i ovaj puta uzimam q10, D3 vitamin i omegu uz svoj obavezni euthyrox jer sam u dosadasnjim postupcima imala dosta j.s. ali losije kvalitete.
Nadam se pomaku  :Smile:

----------


## mono111

Cure,
Imala sam vec tri spontana,.prirodno zacece.
Ovaj put mi je dokt.rekla je je vjerovatno loša tj.nekvalitetna jajna stanica jer vec od samog pocetka nije bilo u redu, nije se dobro razvijalo.
Uzimam aktivni folat, ne folnu nego folat radi mutacije heterozigot na Mthfr i koje vitamine bi jos trebala uzimati?
Meni je receno da se kvaliteta jajne stanice nikako ne moze popraviti ali svakako bi uzimala neke vitamine. E da, uzimam prije iduce T andol, ne znam da li on može nekako uciniti tu j.s.nekvalitetnom ?
Jos sam neki dan pocela uzinati Cink od 30, selen od 55, vitamin C od 400, narucila sam vitamin D,  i B6 ali mislim da nije D 3 o kojem vi pišete ovdje?! U cemi je razlika? Do prekjucer sam uzimala i B12 ali sam ga potrošila, od koliko mg da kupim?
Koje bi jos trebala?

Hvala na odgovorima !

----------


## mono111

Nee, krivo sam napisala.
Narucila sam B12 od 500 mg i B6 od 50. Da li je to ok?
Vitamin D moram kupiti, od koliko da kupim?

----------


## tikica_69

> Nee, krivo sam napisala.
> Narucila sam B12 od 500 mg i B6 od 50. Da li je to ok?
> Vitamin D moram kupiti, od koliko da kupim?


Piše vam u prvih par postova iskustvo forumašice kojoj je ova kombinacija pomogla. Kopiram...
*DHEA 75mg dnevno (50mg ujutro, 25mg uvece)
CoQ10 (trebalo bi 600mg dnevno, kod mene je bilo oko 200mg jer takav je bio preparat)
vitamin D 2000 IU dnevno
omega 3 (DHA i EPA 300mg kombinovano)*

----------


## mala-bebica

Imam pitanje, ako neka možda zna. Imam hashimoto, blagi, pa me zanima da li se mora izbaciti gluten iako nisam pozitivna na test intolerancije na gluten?

----------


## mala-bebica

Može li netko pomoći, kako povisiti testosteron?

----------


## Frixie

Curke, jel uzima/o tko dhea, a da ga je prije čekirao dheas i da je bio u granicama?

----------


## Rominka

Trazili me da chekiram, i jesam. Nalaz je bio ok pa mi nisu preporucili.

----------


## sanjka

Cure jel zna netko sto znaci ovo Kaneka ubiquinol, evo link.

https://hr.iherb.com/pr/Doctor-s-Bes...Softgels/12631

Sad me totalno ovo buni ubiquinol ili ubiquinone :/

----------


## mono111

Sanjka,
Nikad cula !!!!

----------


## Rominka

To je derivat koji se navodno bolje apsorbira. Kaneka je firma.
https://www.kanekanutrients.com/kaneka-ubiquinol evo tu imas pa procitaj malo, ja sam samo preletila.

----------


## sanjka

> To je derivat koji se navodno bolje apsorbira. Kaneka je firma.
> https://www.kanekanutrients.com/kaneka-ubiquinol evo tu imas pa procitaj malo, ja sam samo preletila.


Hvala Rominka za link.

Frixie mi je isto ovo sto i ti rekla da se bolje apsorbira al nisam gledala uopce ovo pod Kaneka..bas cu procitati.

Nego vec kad pisem, danas kontrolirala tsh kad ono 2,2 a bio je u sijecnju 1,15. I bas me vise nervira jer mu izgleda doslovno sve 
smeta sto se pije bez obzira na razmak u satima. 

I nis mi drugo ne pada na pamet sada vec da mu ovaj ubiquinol smeta.....D vitamin sigurno ne, omega od Childlife i Lifetime tekuci mag.kalcij i d vitamin jer to pijem.

Bas gnjavi......cure jel netko od vas mozda primjetio za tsh da je visi kad se uzimaju ovi preparati za kvalitet js??

----------


## zrinkica

Meni je bio viši nakon inseminacije. Onda opet kad dam pila antibiotike. Sad pijem eutirox u jutro sam. Ostalo popodne. Gledaj da sve te vitamine piješ popodne, ili barem 4-5 h razlike od eutiroxa.

----------


## sanjka

> Meni je bio viši nakon inseminacije. Onda opet kad dam pila antibiotike. Sad pijem eutirox u jutro sam. Ostalo popodne. Gledaj da sve te vitamine piješ popodne, ili barem 4-5 h razlike od eutiroxa.


Zrinkice znaci i od antibiotika hoce.
Ajde ovo od inseminacije je vjerojatno od stop injekcije.

Sve ovo pijem iza rucka a to je oko 13, 14 h a euthyrox ujutro u 7.30 i onda ostanem jos lezati dok prodje tih pol sata....ono bas se drzim toga da sam si ko streber kakav :/

----------


## zrinkica

Ja nemam drugog objašnjena zašto mi se povečao. Možda se nakon nekog vremena organizam navikne na dozu pa opet raste. Ko bi ga znao. 

Čitam vas i sad razmišljam da počnem piti i ja nekve dodatne vitamime.

----------


## sanjka

> Ja nemam drugog objašnjena zašto mi se povečao. Možda se nakon nekog vremena organizam navikne na dozu pa opet raste. Ko bi ga znao. 
> 
> Čitam vas i sad razmišljam da počnem piti i ja nekve dodatne vitamime.


D vitamin bi trebala piti zbog hipo i zbog euthyroxa.
Tako je meni moj endokr.savjetovao.
Omega ti je dobra i tak piti a ja sam ovu uzela od Childlife jer je najkvalitetnija i najcisca. Ima dobar omjer DHA I EPA.

----------


## zrinkica

Za sad pijem samo almagea prenatal. Ona ima omega 3+. Ima i D3 u sebi. I eutirox.

----------


## sanjka

https://hr.iherb.com/pr/ChildLife-Co...oz-237-ml/8521

O ovoj omegi je rijec a kod nas je brutalno skupa.

----------


## zrinkica

Gdje kupuješ vitamin D?

----------


## sanjka

> Za sad pijem samo almagea prenatal. Ona ima omega 3+. Ima i D3 u sebi. I eutirox.


To nisam probala al sam cula da dosta cura pije pa mislim da je ok. I ako je to najnoviji, zapravo zadnje sto je izaslo na trziste pa nema nikakvih informacija o istrazivanju....bar ja nisam nasla.

----------


## sanjka

> Gdje kupuješ vitamin D?


Na iherbu.

----------


## sanjka

A sad sam probala u kombinaciji tekuci mag.kal.i vit d od Lifetime i to sam kod nas kupila.

----------


## zrinkica

Hvala ti  :grouphug:

----------


## zrinkica

Bok cure. Pitanje, pa ako neko zna nek mi odgovori. Pijem almagea prenatal i od jučer sam počela piti imunosal šumeće jer mi je imunitet slab. Stalno sam bolesna od 9 mj. E sad u oba prepatata su vitamini B12 i E, i to preporučene dnevne doze. Nije to možda previše da duple doze pijem vitamina? 

Tražila sam u ljekarni vitamin d i rekla sam da već pijem almagea i rekla mi gospođa da ne moram dodati vitamin d jer ga ima dosta u tim kapsulama. 

Sljedeći mj idem na fet ako bude sve kak treba.

----------


## NinaDrv

Na stranici https://www.iherb.com/?rcode=KTB637 opet ima dosta sniženih preparata za poboljšanje kvalitete stanica. 
Prijateljice i ja smo uzimale ove odlične: 
CoQ10 https://www.iherb.com/tr/cb?pcodes=D...9&rcode=KTB637 
Omegu 3 https://www.iherb.com/tr/cb?pcodes=N...0&rcode=KTB637 i 
D vitamin https://www.iherb.com/tr/cb?pcodes=D...8&rcode=KTB637

----------


## Sunny.TP

> ja licno uzimam ubichinon trenutno (ali gledam da je rastvoren u ULJU, a niposto pulverizovan ili u vodi, kako mnogi proizvodjaci podvaljuju CoQ10 supplemente...)
> 
> eto samo sam to htjela ukratko da ispricam, jer znam da je u HR tesko pronaci suplemente u pravim dozama etc.
> 
> puno vas pozdravljam !


Da li je neko našao koji CoQ10 je dobar po ovim preporukama? Ja sam dugo pila Dr.'s Best i izgleda da je on loš, odnosno da nije pravi CoQ10, što zbog cene, što zbog sastava. Je l neko ispitao koji suplementi su dobri, a da nisu baš skupi kao oni što Hanumica preporučuje na svom sajtu?

----------


## Sunny.TP

Evo da odgovorim sama na svoje pitanje  :Smile: 
Narucila sam ovaj proizvod

https://www.iherb.com/pr/Healthy-Ori...Softgels/51659

U pitanju je 600mg, znaci samo jedna tableta dnevno, a tablete su sa maslinovim uljem. Čini mi se da je najpovoljnije.
Ispravka za Drs Best, imaju i oni u ulju tablete, ali ja sam do sada narucivala u prahu i tu sam gresila.

----------


## NinaDrv

https://labdoor.com/rankings/coq10

Na ovom linku možete vidjeti ranking najboljih preparata CoQ10, Dr. Best je na 12. mjestu što je sasvim solidno.
Osobno uzimam dosta njihovih suplemenata i odgovaraju mi. Također su i oni u vrhu ljestvice najboljih preparata.

----------


## NinaDrv

CoQ10 od 600 ml je na odličnoj akciji na iHerbu. Zaliha za 2 mjeseca je samo 210 kuna, a redovna cijena je 469 kuna. 
https://hr.iherb.com/tr/cb?pcodes=DR...4&rcode=KTB637
Također je i poštarina smanjena i ako uzimate robu u vrijednosti većoj od 160 kuna preporučam DPD All inclusive jer nećete platiti nikakva davanja više. 
Tu sam za sva pitanja  :Smile:

----------


## NinaDrv

Ako netko želi, možemo naručiti zajedno, popust će biti još veći ( jedna bočica bi bila oko 200 kuna sa troškovima dostave  :Smile:  )

----------


## Optimist

Curke, iznad kojeg iznosa se placa carina na proizvode s iherba?

----------


## mono111

To i mene zanima, ali nekako mi je ostalo u pamcenju da iznad 25 dolara,.ili 24 cca.

----------


## NinaDrv

Ima nova opcija DPD all inclusive sa kojom mozete kupovati neograniceno, trenutno je i popust na tu opciju.
Bez te opcije kupujte do 160 kn.

----------


## Optimist

Folati su taman 24,08  :Grin: 

Je li to onda za carinu? Ovih ,08  :Grin:

----------


## Optimist

> Ima nova opcija DPD all inclusive sa kojom mozete kupovati neograniceno, trenutno je i popust na tu opciju.
> Bez te opcije kupujte do 160 kn.


Tudum sam za to, moram sve to prouciti. 

Folati su 160,98 kn, gledaju li kroz prste prekoracenje u lipama?  :Grin:

----------


## pak

> Tudum sam za to, moram sve to prouciti. 
> 
> Folati su 160,98 kn, gledaju li kroz prste prekoracenje u lipama?


Ma sve ovisi kakve si sreće. Naručivala sam i u većim iznosima i prošlo je bez carine dok su neki i na manje platili. 
Ova opcija od DPD nije uopće loša

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Optimist

Tnx!  :Kiss:

----------


## mono111

Optimist, koje folate narucujes.?? Od 1000??

----------


## Optimist

Da. Pijem 2000 po preporuci mog MPO ginekologa.

----------


## mono111

Da, da, sjecam se, bila si napisala.

----------


## Optimist

Ne znam jesam li napisala i da mi se nakon 4 tjedna te doze homocistein snizio s 13,nesto na 9? Eto, ako nisam, sad jesam  :Smile:

----------


## Optimist

E, a ima li koja provjerena stranica u EU za vitamine, konkretno Solgarove folate? Je li netko narucivao? Prosli put su mi na iherbu opalili carinu...frendica mi narucivala.

----------


## mono111

Super za homocistein !!!
Ja stvarno ne znam za stranicu.
Ja uvijek narucujem u tom slucaju posebno, pa radje platim postarinu jos 4 dolara nego da mi iznos jednog paketa bude veliki pa ocarinjen.
Da li se carina placa 30 posto od iznosa?

----------


## NinaDrv

Ne plaća se carina nego PDV i naknada za otvaranje kutije. Možeš naručiti s iHerba sa opcijom DPD umjesto Global mail, u cijenu poštarine uključen je PDV i sva davanja,  sigurno nećeš platiti niti lipe više. DPD košta 89 kuna ali je promocija trenutno pa mi je na današnoj narudžbi oduzeto 68 kn tako da me pt dođe 30-tak kuna  :Smile:

----------


## mono111

Tnx !

----------


## Optimist

Narucila sam folate prije 10 dana DPD-om. Zar nisu vec trebali stici?
Kako da provjerim, da posaljem e-mail na iherb info?

----------


## Frixie

> Narucila sam folate prije 10 dana DPD-om. Zar nisu vec trebali stici?
> Kako da provjerim, da posaljem e-mail na iherb info?


Pa jel imaš tracking broj pošiljke? Vidi mail koji si dobila posle narudžbe

----------


## Optimist

> Pa jel imaš tracking broj pošiljke? Vidi mail koji si dobila posle narudžbe


Evo, poslala na taj mail. Tnx!

----------


## mono111

Optimist,
Doci ce ti svaki cas. Ja sam narucila isto nedavno i dosli su mi kroz cca 10 tak dana, ne sjecam se tocno.

----------


## Optimist

> Optimist,
> Doci ce ti svaki cas. Ja sam narucila isto nedavno i dosli su mi kroz cca 10 tak dana, ne sjecam se tocno.


Evo, nasla da ima i delivery status: u Austriji je  :Smile:  Nova sam u ovome, tek ucim  :Smile: 

Tnx!

----------


## Frixie

> Evo, nasla da ima i delivery status: u Austriji je !


Super! Brzo će onda stići

----------


## CHIARA...

> Ako netko želi, možemo naručiti zajedno, popust će biti još veći ( jedna bočica bi bila oko 200 kuna sa troškovima dostave  )


Nina jesi li narucila? I mogu li se ove tablete lomiti jer mi je ova doza puno za pocetak?

----------


## NinaDrv

Ako netko treba CoQ10, imam neotvorenu bočicu od 120 kapsula po 100 mg https://hr.iherb.com/pr/Doctor-s-Bes...Softgels/10930 
i još jednu u kojoj ima cca 70 kapsula. Može ih se piti i više komada dnevno da bude veća doza CoQ10-a.
Također imam viška neotvorenu bočicu Nutrx Hawai Bioastina od 6 mg https://hr.iherb.com/pr/Nutrex-Hawai...0-V-Gels/10351
Piju se dvije dnevno i kroz neko vrijeme značajno poboljšavaju spermiogram. 
Sve info u inbox  :Smile:

----------


## Frixie

Ne nudi mi DPD, samo UPS, Global mail i DHL ...  :Coffee:

----------


## NinaDrv

Trenutno nije dostupan DPD zbog nekih promjena koje je zatražila naša carina.

----------


## aska

Meni je nakon prvog IVF-a na otpusnom pismu napisano da su mi jajne stanice lose morfologije.37 mi je godina i odlucila sam piti suplemente iako iskreno ne znam da moze tu biti ikakve pomoci kad je losa morfologija u pitanju.Zna li itko ista o tome jer ja sam blago receno ocajna otkako sam to saznala..Od suplemenata uzimam vitamin D3,omega 3,folacin 5 mg,zink i vitamin C.Cekam da mi s iherba stigne i koenzim q10. Jeli itko pio L-arginin jer razmisljam da i njega narucim?

----------


## NinaDrv

Imam viška suplemenata za poboljšanje kvalitete jajnih stanica (CoQ10 600 mg - 21 kom, D3 5000 IU- 112 kom i Omega 3 EPA & DHA - 26 kom) sve je u roku (do polovice 2019 najranije) pa ako nekome treba neka se javi u inbox  :Smile:

----------


## Morrigan

Hvala Vam na konkretnim savjetima i divnom blogu, koji sam danas otkrila!
ja tek krećem na svoj put u ostvarenju majčinstva...
krenuo je teško i trnovito..AMH 0,3, prvi neuspješan IVF, 39 godina  :Smile: 
no...uz pomoć medicine, novih znanstvenih dostignuća i svih ovih informacija iz prve ruke...moram biti optimistična!
Hvala na inspirativnoj priči

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

*Morrigan* Ima toliko novih metoda, da je to čudo, recimo Ovarijalna rejuvenacija

http://www.cito.hr/hr/edukacija-ovar...uvenacija.html

Budi i ostani optimistična!

----------


## Morrigan

Hvala ti ! za ovu metodu, iskreno, nikad nisam čula...sad ću ja to sve proučiti  :Smile: 

jučer sam dobila nalaz DHEA-s koji je 9,7...barem taj suplement necu morati piti  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

> *Morrigan* Ima toliko novih metoda, da je to čudo, recimo Ovarijalna rejuvenacija
> 
> http://www.cito.hr/hr/edukacija-ovar...uvenacija.html


za ovo nema valjanih znanstveno-stručnih analiza o djelotvornosti, niti o tome da NE šteti. 
sve što se može o ovome naći su reklame klinika koje ovo rade. rejuvenacija, pomlađivanje jajnika - jajnike ne čini mlađima, ali zato čini novčanik neplodnih osoba tanjim.

na žalost, jajnike ništa ne može pomladiti. na žalost.

----------


## Inesz

https://haveababy.com/fertility-info...-certain-cases

----------


## Morrigan

Hvala Inesz i na komentari i na linku...
moram priznati da me savjet jedne od članica foruma potaknuo da naručim DHEA, Q10 i omegu 3...
no, zdravi razum mi nalaže provjeru vlastite krvne slike prije  :Smile: 
Što se tiče Ovarijalna rejuvenacija, moj ginekolog je rekao da je to bacanje novca...

----------


## leny

Pozdrav,
Evo malo mog iskustva...
Borim se sa neuspijesima vec 8 godina...imam 37 godina i Amh mi je nizi...svi nalazi su mi uvijek odlicno-skolski, obavila sam propuhivanje jajovoda i laparoskopiju i sve je bilo odlicno...prominila sam klinike sto u ST, Pragu (najgore iskustvo) i Zg...sada zadnji postupak je bio kod dr vlaisavljevica u zg...nakon terapije decapeptylom i ukupno 39 ampula menopura...imala sam
5 folikula i od toga tri folikula (1 od20mm, i 2 od 19mm)....medutim rezultat je bio 1 atrezija, a 2 js GV...
Ista prica se dogodila i u postupcima prije, gdje su me na moje kratke cikluse pumpali hormonima i dobivala bi oko 8-12 folikula gdje su sve jajne stanice bile neupotrebljive za oplodnju...
I napokon je dr potvrdio da je moj problem kvaliteta jajnih stanica...da on ne preporucuje jos donatorski postupak jer nama je bitno da dobijemo 1 js, ali odlicne kvalitete...jer kako on kaze svi smo mi nastali iz jedne jajne stanice...rekao mi je da se odmorim i dam si vremena i da je on tu na mailu...on bi pokusao jos jedanput, ali prije same terapije bi da bzdem 2-3 mj prije na 75mg DHEA i terapiji testosterona...jer oni utjecu na kvalitetu...nije zagarantirano, ali on bi pokusao s time...ja se mislim promijeniti i prehranu skroz, medutim ako su mi do sada nalazi bili odlicni, strah me da tom promjenom ne narusim dosad dobre rezultate...a s druge strane zelim poboljsati kvalitetu js...
Mjesec dana prije postupka sam pila ;na svoju ruku) po jednu tableticu omega3, koenzimQ10, folacin, vitamin D1000, ca-mg-zn, vitamin b...ocigledno prekasno i premala doza...izbjegavala sam kruh i slatko maksimalno (ali pokazalo se nedovoljno)...uglavnom necu odustati jer ionako nemam sta izgubiti vise od ovoga...
Nisam sigurna da li cu nakon ove pauze ici kod vlaisavljevica...mozda odem ovdje u gradu kod drugog (ali prije toga cu otici na misljenje da vidim kako dise i da li razumije moj problem)...ne podcjenjujem niciji problem, ali ipak sam vjerovanja da moj problem je jako kompliciran i neistrazen...i da je puno lakse kada je problem u muskome...jer puno imam orijatelja koji su imali grozne nalaze ali s terapijom su uspijeli i danas su tate...a ja s ovakvim problemom sam rijetka i za istrazivanje kvalitete js- neisplativa...pitala sam dr vlaisavljevica da li se susrece s ovakvim tipom problema...rekao je u 35 godina njegovog rada...mozda 3-4 zene godisnje...i citiram “ bogami ne znam sta reci kako vas savjetovati, jer prema vasim godinama sve je kako treba biti, super reagirate na terapiju,omjeri estradiola i progrsterona skolski odlicni, endometriji odlican, ali jajne stanice grozne...
Iako nista nije na mojoj strani, ja vjerujem u cuda!

----------


## Kokolada

Dobar dan, evo i ja imam isti problem sa kvalitetom jajnih stanica, molim vas ako netko zna nešto što može pomoći pa makar neki primjer da je bilo trudnoće nakon nekvalitetnih pokušaja sa ivf/icsi. Hvala

----------


## tužnaana

Cure, kupujem suplemente u ljekarnama u RH. Trenutno pijem : Inofolic, cink, folnu, omegu 3,6,9, c vit, b12, d vit, melatonin, q10, e vit. Dhea mi je blizu gornje granice, pa ne uzimam. E sada .. dali ste narucivale suplemente preko Ebaya ili Amazona? Dali ste narucivale iz Amerike? Dali je potrebno platiti carinu?

----------


## Optimist

Iherb. 
Pazi da ne prelazis 150 kn, tu negdje.

----------


## jelena.O

postoji li na iherbu šifra za popust??

----------


## tužnaana

> postoji li na iherbu šifra za popust??


Hvala ti. Čitam za Q10 da se pije po 600 mg.. ja sam kupila nekakvi sa jačom apsorbacijom .. što god to značilo .. platila 480 kn.. 1 tbl 50 mg, u ljekarni. To mi je onako ful puno.. ali ok . Sutra jos jednom idem vaditi hormone i amh koji nije vađen.

----------


## Inesz

*tužnaana*,
je li kod TM uredan spermiogram?

----------


## tužnaana

Jest. Jucer bili rezultati.

----------


## pussycat

Ovo je jako zanimljivo. Ne znam jesi li jos na forumu.
Pisem ti jer je meni endokrinolog jos pred godinu i pol prepisao 5000 jedinica D vitamina rekavsi kako su nova istrazivanja pokazala koliko koristi. Na kraju mi je narastao u krvi pa mi je smanjio na 2000. Omegu 3 pijem vec godinama, Q10 pije muz zbog drugih razloga, pa se sada pitam bi li i ja trebala. DHEA ja imam u krvi dosta visok.

Ono sto je problem su seceri i generalno imam jos nekih losih navika kojih bi se trebala rijesiti u prehrani. Inace imam PCOS otkad znam za sebe i pocela sam razmisljati o trudnoci.
Veliki pozdrav i super mi je tvoja prica. Bas je lijepo procitati takvo sto.

----------


## SevenofNine

> Hvala ti. Čitam za Q10 da se pije po 600 mg.. ja sam kupila nekakvi sa jačom apsorbacijom .. što god to značilo .. platila 480 kn.. 1 tbl 50 mg, u ljekarni. To mi je onako ful puno.. ali ok . Sutra jos jednom idem vaditi hormone i amh koji nije vađen.


Ja sam kupila Mikrobiane q10 100 mg, kaze farmaceutkinja isto da se full apsorbira, ali citam ovdje na temi da uzimaju po 600 mg pa se bojim da je ovo moje malo.
Ima li neko preporuku koji kupiti?

----------


## Orhidejica

Nova sam na forumu i veliki pozdrav za sve vas...zanima me da li je kvalitetan q10 od brenda Puritans pride..ima li neko iskustva?

----------


## majic44

Pozdrav cure :Smile:  moja prica je da imam 31 god, 5 godina radimo na bebi bez uspjeha i nedavno sam otkrila da je razlog moj niski amh(2.6) i povecani fsh i lh(prvo su bili fsh 21,lh 14 a nedavno fsh skocio na 25 a lh se unirmalizirao). Na prvim konzultacijama mi je receno da nemam nikakve sanse i da je jedina opcija donacija jajne stanice premda mi nije napravljen ni uzv. Par ciklusa prije ssam radila folikulometrije kod moje ginekologice i ispustila dvije jajne stanice. Potrazila drugo misljenje i receno mi je da moram pokusati ivf jer imam jos uvijek normalan ciklus redoviti i ocigledno ovuliram. Odlucila sam se otici na ivf u prirodnom ciklusu kako mi je sugerirao moj mpo. U medjuvremenu citajuci ovaj forum pocela uzimati maticnu mlijec svjezu svako jutro, q10 u obliku ubiquinola, folnu te od nedavno prenatalne vitamine sa iherba garden of life koji su raw(sadrze dosta vitamina medju kojima a, c, d, e, k, thiamin, riboflavin, niacin, b6, folate, b12, biotin, kalcij, zeljezo, iodine, magnezij, cink, selen, mangan etc.), kako ima u sebi jako puno folate kis.izbacila sam folnu. Takodjer uzimam sir i laneno bar jednom tjedno. Iduci mjesec krecem na folikulometrije pa ako bude dobar ciklus idemo u postupak, doktor je dodusr rekao da ce cekati jako dobar ciklus sa sto vise folikula. Muzu je sve ok. Sto bi mi jos preporucile? Razmisljam da izvadim dheu i mozda testosteron, to nisam jos. Estradiol mi je bio malo povisen.

----------


## MariolaVera

Moj je dhea-s neznatno povišen. Druge su vrijednosti ok. Na što to ukazuje?

----------


## korisnickoime

Tema je zamrla al mozda neko odgovori.
Koliko bi ubiquinola trebalo uzeti umjesto 600mg obicnog q10?

----------


## Pipi1506

Pozdrav, da li netko zna u kojoj ljekarni u Zagrebu ima za kupiti DHEA tablete.

----------


## Carmen77

Cure zna li neka od vas, smijem li piti ove suplemente nakon transfera. Kao da sam negdje pročitala da bi s nečim trebalo prestati nakon tr, DHEA čini mi se, ali nisam sigurna. Ako netko zna molim vas da javi

----------


## sara79

> Cure zna li neka od vas, smijem li piti ove suplemente nakon transfera. Kao da sam negdje pročitala da bi s nečim trebalo prestati nakon tr, DHEA čini mi se, ali nisam sigurna. Ako netko zna molim vas da javi


Niti q10 se ne preporucuje piti.

----------


## Carmen77

Hvala puno na odgovoru

----------


## zrinkica

Jučer sam dobila nalaz Dheas, i ispod donje granice je . AmH je super, čak i previše dobro reagiram na stimulaciju.  
Pitala sam u ljekarni nemaju DHEA,  razmišljam da naručim a iherba.  
Da li imate preporuke koje da uzmem. Ginekologica ne zna što bi mi savjetovala. 
Pripremamo se za fet sljedeći ciklus pa bi htjela prije transfera početi uzimati. 
Koliko sam vidjela preporuka je nakon transfera prestati s coq10 i dhea3.

Da li imate kakva iskustva vezana uz fet s tim dodacima ?

----------


## Bakula

Zdravo svima!Nova  sam neznam bas kako funkcionise al pokusacu jer zelim da podijelim moje iskustvo sa vama ,citala sam ovaj forum kad sam se borila sa neplodnoscu od 2015 god,unaprijed da vam kaze da ce moja curica 5 marta biti vec 4mjeseca stara,dakle 2015 sam pocela sa terapijama hormonskih,dugi i kratki postupak imala sam ukupno 9 pokusaja samo sam 2 puta imala po jednu jajnu celiju za oplodnju,uglavnom nikad nisam uspela ostati trudna vise od 2 sedmice.
Pila cajeve,vrkutu,macinu travu,zeleni caj godinama,mjesecima.
Vitamine folna,D,E,C,Selen,Multivitamine,sa odredjenim pauzama,naravno,jela zdravo,pila Dhea,u toku 2 godine,isla na razne masaze kako obicne tako specijalne(kod zena sto znaju)stezanje stomaka(isto kod zena)razni ginekolozi sto su "dobri"u narodu koji su uvijek nalazili gresku zasto nisam trudna,nakraju tj.2018 idem na preporuku u privatnu kliniku da probam/pricam sa njima sta preporucuju jer su mi sve ostale klinike sto sam isla do tada preporucili donaciju jajne celije,sto smo ja i mm odbili,i tako sretnemo mi tog doktora na novoj klinici sto sam mu ja unaprijed mejlala sve nalaze od bivsih klinika,kaze covjek ti mozes ostati trudna prirodnim putem na osnovu tvojih nalaza,moja prva misao(prirodnjak-zanesen)al mi covjek djeluje skroz ok dobar,odlucim da mu malo vjerujem,dobijem terapije i i izvade mi 2 jajne celije koje se oplode i budem ali 12 dan dobijem krvarenje.Ali posle posete njima sam dobila pozitivnu energiju i snagu da nastavim zato sto je to bilo posle duzeg vremena da je terapija uspela znaci prva oplodnja koja  je bila 2015 a druga 2018 znaco da je nesto pomoglo od svega sto sam pila i jela u medjuvremenu.
2019 ljeto planiramo ponovo ici na kliniku meni nesto smorno hocu odmor kaze MM da odlozimo za proljece,odlozimo,to je znaci avgust 2019,oktobar kupujemo kucu stres,prodaja stana pakovanje selidba uf poso stres masa,useljavamo se u kucu januar 2020.sredjivanje renoviranje opet stres,pocinjemo pricat za terapije da pocnemo ali malo smo potrosili vise nego smo trebali planiramo,odlucimo da odeml na kraci odmor ja umorna nikako da se odmorim i naspavam to je vec kraj marta,ja zovem da zakazem doktora jer mislim fali vitamina ili nesto nije u redu da radim nalaze krvi,isto se setim da nisam imala ciklus kasni 1å dana sumnjam na cistu(vec sam imala jednom ranije)zovem ginekologa pita me zena jesam li provjerila ako sam trudna kazem:nisam te srece posle ovoliko godina pokusaja.
Ipak provjerum isti dan kad dodjem kuci 2 crte,uradim ukupno 5 testova 2crte na svaki sedim na solji i neznam sta da mislim,strah,sreca,neznam ni sama.Budim MM kazem trudna on place, jesil sigurna?Kazem neznam...
Uglavnom vec sam bila trudna 8 sedmica prirodnim putem,hocu reci da mislim da je sve sto sam pila i jela je pomoglo,a ima dosta i u glavi kad se prestane razmisljati o tome.
Ako nekog zanima sta sam sve pila mogu napravit spisak naravno.
Srecno svima koji pokusavaju neodustajte

----------


## Medo2711

> Zdravo svima!Nova  sam neznam bas kako funkcionise al pokusacu jer zelim da podijelim moje iskustvo sa vama ,citala sam ovaj forum kad sam se borila sa neplodnoscu od 2015 god,unaprijed da vam kaze da ce moja curica 5 marta biti vec 4mjeseca stara,dakle 2015 sam pocela sa terapijama hormonskih,dugi i kratki postupak imala sam ukupno 9 pokusaja samo sam 2 puta imala po jednu jajnu celiju za oplodnju,uglavnom nikad nisam uspela ostati trudna vise od 2 sedmice.
> Pila cajeve,vrkutu,macinu travu,zeleni caj godinama,mjesecima.
> Vitamine folna,D,E,C,Selen,Multivitamine,sa odredjenim pauzama,naravno,jela zdravo,pila Dhea,u toku 2 godine,isla na razne masaze kako obicne tako specijalne(kod zena sto znaju)stezanje stomaka(isto kod zena)razni ginekolozi sto su "dobri"u narodu koji su uvijek nalazili gresku zasto nisam trudna,nakraju tj.2018 idem na preporuku u privatnu kliniku da probam/pricam sa njima sta preporucuju jer su mi sve ostale klinike sto sam isla do tada preporucili donaciju jajne celije,sto smo ja i mm odbili,i tako sretnemo mi tog doktora na novoj klinici sto sam mu ja unaprijed mejlala sve nalaze od bivsih klinika,kaze covjek ti mozes ostati trudna prirodnim putem na osnovu tvojih nalaza,moja prva misao(prirodnjak-zanesen)al mi covjek djeluje skroz ok dobar,odlucim da mu malo vjerujem,dobijem terapije i i izvade mi 2 jajne celije koje se oplode i budem ali 12 dan dobijem krvarenje.Ali posle posete njima sam dobila pozitivnu energiju i snagu da nastavim zato sto je to bilo posle duzeg vremena da je terapija uspela znaci prva oplodnja koja  je bila 2015 a druga 2018 znaco da je nesto pomoglo od svega sto sam pila i jela u medjuvremenu.
> 2019 ljeto planiramo ponovo ici na kliniku meni nesto smorno hocu odmor kaze MM da odlozimo za proljece,odlozimo,to je znaci avgust 2019,oktobar kupujemo kucu stres,prodaja stana pakovanje selidba uf poso stres masa,useljavamo se u kucu januar 2020.sredjivanje renoviranje opet stres,pocinjemo pricat za terapije da pocnemo ali malo smo potrosili vise nego smo trebali planiramo,odlucimo da odeml na kraci odmor ja umorna nikako da se odmorim i naspavam to je vec kraj marta,ja zovem da zakazem doktora jer mislim fali vitamina ili nesto nije u redu da radim nalaze krvi,isto se setim da nisam imala ciklus kasni 1å dana sumnjam na cistu(vec sam imala jednom ranije)zovem ginekologa pita me zena jesam li provjerila ako sam trudna kazem:nisam te srece posle ovoliko godina pokusaja.
> Ipak provjerum isti dan kad dodjem kuci 2 crte,uradim ukupno 5 testova 2crte na svaki sedim na solji i neznam sta da mislim,strah,sreca,neznam ni sama.Budim MM kazem trudna on place, jesil sigurna?Kazem neznam...
> Uglavnom vec sam bila trudna 8 sedmica prirodnim putem,hocu reci da mislim da je sve sto sam pila i jela je pomoglo,a ima dosta i u glavi kad se prestane razmisljati o tome.
> Ako nekog zanima sta sam sve pila mogu napravit spisak naravno.
> Srecno svima koji pokusavaju neodustajte


Jako lijepa prica,zelim ti puno srece i uzivaj u trudnoci.Zanima me sta si pila sve?Prepostavljam niski amh imas?

----------


## Medo2711

> Jučer sam dobila nalaz Dheas, i ispod donje granice je . AmH je super, čak i previše dobro reagiram na stimulaciju.  
> Pitala sam u ljekarni nemaju DHEA,  razmišljam da naručim a iherba.  
> Da li imate preporuke koje da uzmem. Ginekologica ne zna što bi mi savjetovala. 
> Pripremamo se za fet sljedeći ciklus pa bi htjela prije transfera početi uzimati. 
> Koliko sam vidjela preporuka je nakon transfera prestati s coq10 i dhea3.
> 
> Da li imate kakva iskustva vezana uz fet s tim dodacima ?


Dhea moras naruciti preko stranice,jer kod nas nema.Ja sam pila Natrol,sve njihove lijekovi su dobri.Ne trebala bi prestati sa svime bas 3 tj sa svim sta pijes.Na fet nije dobro dizat imunitet jer moze doci da organizam odbaci.Ali ovo moras minimalnon 3 mj uzimat da se vide rezultati.Sretno

----------


## zrinkica

Hvala

----------


## Jokasta

Pozdrav svima!
Uskoro se spremam na svoj prvi IVF (stimulirani) krajem 6.mj. 
Imam 32. godine i niži AMH (9,5), Dhea 6,70, Vitamin D 42,3. Ostali nalazi su uredni, a spermiogram muža također.

Htjela sam vas zamoliti da me ispravite ukoliko griješim u uzimanju suplemenata i prehrani.

Prehrana mi je trenutno 80% zdrava hrana i 20% manje zdrava hrana.
Izbacila sam dosta toga, kruh, bijelo brašno, sirovu ribu, rafinirani šečer i ubacila puno povrća, ribu, ciklu, voće... ali s vremena na vrijeme dođe mi želja i jednostavno se ne mogu suzdržati.
Kako se vi nosite s napadima gladi? Meni je skroz narasla želja za slatkim, a prije uzimanja suplemenata, jedva da bi 2x tjedno jela slatko.
Pijem kavu 2x dnevno (tursku), trebam li skroz prestati ili smanjiti na 1 šalicu?

Suplementi koje uzimam na preporuku ginekologice:
- folnu kiselinu (Solgar Folacin) - 1x dnevno navečer
- DHEA 2x 25mg - pijem nakon doručka obje tablete
- D vital (na recept)- 1x tjedno - pijem ponedjeljkom nakon ručka

Dodatno uzimam:
-Pregnazon (zadnjih mjesec dana sam prestala jer mi stvara užasnu glad, ali sutra opet krećem) 1x dnevno nakon ručka
-100mg q10- 1x dnevno nakon ručka
-Omega 3 (180gEPA/120DHA) -1x dnevno nakon ručka
-kelirani cink (Solgar) 1x dnevno nakon ručka

Ako imate kakvih sugestija, bila bi vam zahvalna  :Very Happy:

----------


## tinkilinkixyz

Da sam na tvom mestu bi definitivno smanjila kavu, ako ne i potpuno prestala. Možeš probati ječmenovu kavu - ne pijem, ali kažu da je dobra.

Folnu i D vitamin je super uzimati, iako ima sada puno sunca pa možda D vitamin i nije must have. Mene kad ulovi glad i želja po nečim nezdravim, jako redko, ali eto bilo je baš juče pa sam napala neke čokoladice i pojela 3 i stala. Ali inače to rešavam tako da imam doma uvek nešto zdravo i homemade - tipa presne kuglice sa datuljama. Kruh radimo sami, a od šećera volim kokosov šećer koga dam u pahuljice pri kraju kuhanja. I puno opuštanja, u smislu šetnje u prirodi, pranayama svaki dan, joga i slično  :Smile:  Sretno!

----------


## Argente

Prestani piti Pregnazon (gladna si od B vitamina) i nastavi piti tursku kavu (od 2 ti neće biti ništa).

----------


## špelkica

Možda sam na krivoj temi, ali imam endometriozu, a samim time se smatra da su stanice loše (nikad nismo došli do toga da se provjeri kvaliteta jajnih stanica), još prije 8 god mi je bilo preporučeno da odem na donaciju stanice (jer amh je bio nemjerljiv), ali smo krenuli drugim putem (posvajanje). Zaboravili na mpo priču i bez da je počela. I onda menstruacija kasni i čeka nas iznenađenje! Prvi puta 2 crtice na testu, pa pregled, pa srce kuca, a meni suze od sreće...S tim da imam jedan i jajnik i jajovod za koji je utvrđeno da je oštećen, neprohodan, imam autoimunu bolest štitnjače i godine...

----------


## Bufica

Cao Hanumica fata, 

procitala sam tvoju poruku, informisala sam se sa drugim foruma u Makedoniji. Neverovatna prica. 
Zanima me samo, dali je FSH bio i veci kod tebe il je ostao na 10 t.j. 15?
Ne znam dal da se uopshte nadam, jer sum moji vrednosti FSH 63, AMH 0.02. 
Imam 33 godina.
Takodje sam htela da pitam o mishljenje za akupunktura.

Puno pozdrava

----------


## Petricacurica

> Cao Hanumica fata, 
> 
> procitala sam tvoju poruku, informisala sam se sa drugim foruma u Makedoniji. Neverovatna prica. 
> Zanima me samo, dali je FSH bio i veci kod tebe il je ostao na 10 t.j. 15?
> Ne znam dal da se uopshte nadam, jer sum moji vrednosti FSH 63, AMH 0.02. 
> Imam 33 godina.
> Takodje sam htela da pitam o mishljenje za akupunktura.
> 
> Puno pozdrava


Pozdrav svima!
Evo jedno moje iskustvo, sa 32 godine mi nalaze amh 1,0 i menstruacije jedino dobivam uz pomoć duphastona,nakon mjesec dana pijenja CoQ10,vitaminD,omega 3i 6 ,prenatal,filma i maca prah ostajem trudna prirodno, fsh tada bio .
Sada sa 35 godina ponovno želim ostati trudna međutim nemam menstruacije 10 mjeseci,nalazi katastrofa,fsh 180,amh 0.7, progesteron i estrogen ništa,ima li nade uopće,jel netko imao takve nalaze,moja situacija je perimenopauza ili menopauza??

Lp

----------


## zrinkica

Bok cure,
Evo mog iskustva. 
Zadnji fet u 9mj 21, prirodni uz stopericu 
Na svoju ruku sam pila dhea 50, i koenzim q10
Prvi put u životu  dvije crtice. Prošli smo 4ivf i ne brojim koliko transfera.

Jedino što sam drugačije radila je to da sam pila dhea i cq10.
Sad da li je do toga ili ne, ne znam. Čini se da je. 
Trudnoca je nažalost loše završila u 8tt.
Kasnije sam nasla istraživanje da dhea pomaže kod implantacije. 
Sretno svima!

----------


## zrinkica

Moj dhea je bio ispod granice i to dosta. 
Sad ne znam kakav je.

----------


## KajTeBriga

Zrinkice, i meni je nedavno DHEA istaknuta kao mogući problem, prvi put od 2018. godine kad smo krenuli u MPO (također nikad dvije crtice), i to tek kad smo krenuli obilaziti privatnike. S time da je jedan za sve nalaze hormona rekao da su u redu, a drugom je zazvonilo i prije nego je pogledao u nalaz, već tijekom uzimanja anamneze. Prema njegovoj preporuci, uzimam 3x25 mg, kao i q10, pa krajem travnja moram ponoviti nalaz da vidimo ima li pomaka i je li situacija pogodnija za postupak.
Iskreno mi je žao zbog gubitka bebice i doista držim fige da je ovo zadnji put da to moraš prolaziti, ali možda da ipak dalje ne nastaviš uzimati na vlastitu ruku? Ipak se radi o hormonu, čisto da ti netko stručan podesi dozu...

----------


## zrinkica

Pitala sam svog mpo dr I on nije obraćao pažnju na to. Zato mu nisam ni rekla da pijem. Bila sam kod nefrologa, endokrinologa i opce i niko ništa ne zna...
Nisu upoznati s tom tematikom

----------


## KajTeBriga

Da, to je još 'sivo područje' mpo-a, dosadašnja istraživanja nisu dala neke očekivane rezultate, pa neki to čak svrstavaju u paramedicinu. Uostalom, tablete je u Hrvatskoj teško kupiti jer nemaju odobrenje HALMED-a.
Ali, ima liječnika koji ipak imaju drugačije mišljenje i iskustvo, a meni je specijalist kod kojeg sam bila vrlo detaljno objašnjavao, čak i crtao, ulogu DHEA-e u reproduktivnom procesu. Naravno, ne mora značiti da je ovo čarobni štapić kojim ćemo mi magično ostati trudni, ali vrijedi probati.
Uglavnom, ne znam jel se smije po pravilima foruma javno, ali mogu ti privat poslati u poruci koji specijalist je u pitanju.

----------


## zrinkica

Moze, bila bih ti zahvalna

----------


## goa123

> Da, to je još 'sivo područje' mpo-a, dosadašnja istraživanja nisu dala neke očekivane rezultate, pa neki to čak svrstavaju u paramedicinu. Uostalom, tablete je u Hrvatskoj teško kupiti jer nemaju odobrenje HALMED-a.
> Ali, ima liječnika koji ipak imaju drugačije mišljenje i iskustvo, a meni je specijalist kod kojeg sam bila vrlo detaljno objašnjavao, čak i crtao, ulogu DHEA-e u reproduktivnom procesu. Naravno, ne mora značiti da je ovo čarobni štapić kojim ćemo mi magično ostati trudni, ali vrijedi probati.
> Uglavnom, ne znam jel se smije po pravilima foruma javno, ali mogu ti privat poslati u poruci koji specijalist je u pitanju.


Molim ako nije problem i meni ime spomenutog specijalista. S obzirom na još jedan neuspješan IVF, ovaj puta zbog loše kvalitete jajnih stanica, rado bih probala sa DHEA jer sam danas vadila nalaz i 4,9 je. Hvala unaprijed.

----------


## goa123

Pozdrav, nova sam ovdje, iako čitam već godinama, koliko i traje moja borba sa IVF-om. Nakon jednog zdravog djeteta prirodnim putem 2009, krenuli smo i dalje misleći da je sve ok. Nakon godina i godina pokušavanja, nalaza koji su ok, a druge trudnoće nema, odlučili smo se na IVF.  Nakon neuspješnih postupaka u Vinogradskoj, nepotrebnog gubitka vremena i živaca, odlučili smo se ići privatno u Split. Uspjelo od 1. puta. Rodila zdravu djevojčicu 2019. Nakon toga odmah krenuli na FET, ali opet bezuspješno. Sad sam 39 godina, i upravo izlazim iz neuspješnog IVF-a gdje smo prvi puta dobili lošiju kvalitetu blastice. Do sada svaki put odlične blastice, više komada. Čitajući ovaj forum, naišla na ovu odličnu temu, pa sad planiram pokušati poboljšati kvalitetu jajnih stanica sa DHEA-om i Q10. Molim pomoć koja je DHEA najbolja i gdje kupiti kao i Q10? Unaprijed hvala.

----------


## KajTeBriga

Goa, nova si na forumu pa ti ne mogu još slati privatno poruke, ja sam tablete naručila preko iherba, za tjedan dana su mi došle, jako sam se iznenadila. Nisu skupe, više platiš takse i poštarinu do Hrvatske. Po preporuci specijalista uzela sam Natrol DHEA 25 mg, a q10 Solgarov Nutri-nano CoQ-10, to sam kupila u ljekarni, dosta je skup, nekih 500-tinjak kuna.

----------


## goa123

> Goa, nova si na forumu pa ti ne mogu još slati privatno poruke, ja sam tablete naručila preko iherba, za tjedan dana su mi došle, jako sam se iznenadila. Nisu skupe, više platiš takse i poštarinu do Hrvatske. Po preporuci specijalista uzela sam Natrol DHEA 25 mg, a q10 Solgarov Nutri-nano CoQ-10, to sam kupila u ljekarni, dosta je skup, nekih 500-tinjak kuna.


Ma skužila sam tek kad sam poslala poruku da ne mogu primati privatne. Pitala sam za specijalista jer si razmišljam da li još jednom pokušati u Splitu ili probati Zagreb, a krajnja opcija mi je Češka, u koju mi se trenutno baš ne ide radi ovog sa Ukrajinom. Puno hvala na odgovoru, taman sam kupila Q10 koji si napisala, tažila sam u ljekarni najbolji i rekle su da nema boljeg od tog Solgarovog. Idem naručiti i NATROL DHEA 25 mg. Nadam se da će biti nekakvih rezultata. Štetiti ne može  :Smile:  Tnx još jednom

----------

